# Official Raw Discussion Thread 2/14



## Turbo120

I'm kind of dreading Raw tonight, I have this sick feeling in my stomach the guest host is going to be someone whi has absolutley nothing to do with Wrestling.


----------



## peep4life

I'm going to be there tonight, hopefully the announcement doesn't disappoint


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

I hope so too


----------



## urz

Mania Guest Host - whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Derek

urz said:


> Mania Guest Host - whats the worst that can happen?


Well, one of the names rumored is Justin Beiber.


----------



## Starbuck

That outline looks like its Bob Barker to me lol. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Chip

I'm on holiday in London tonight and the hotel has free 30mb/s wi-Fi so I'll finally be able to watch a RAW stream without my shitty connection interfering


----------



## Mikey2690

Ahh, another Edinburghdonian. 

Hello.


----------



## hazuki

> TONIGHT ON #WWE RAW: The Raw GM has ordered all 6 Raw #ElimChamber competitors into singles action! Watch LIVE at 9/8 CT on @USA_Network!


John Cena Vs CM Punk - Must be a winner.


----------



## Chip

Mikey2690 said:


> Ahh, another Edinburghdonian.
> 
> Hello.


Hello


----------



## Turbo120

urz said:


> Mania Guest Host - whats the worst that can happen?


This site could crash with all the hate posts.


----------



## Quasi Juice

Yeah, it'll be Bob Barker. People will rage.


----------



## Prospekt's March

hazuki said:


> John Cena Vs CM Punk - Must be a winner.


I'm expecting John Morrison vs. CM Punk, should be an entertaining match if it will happen.

Hopefully Miz will somehow confront Bryan for his action last week, i miss these two interacting with each other again.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

It's either going to be someone really good or absolutely shit.


----------



## Demandred

Its been a quick week. RAW sucked last week..it seems like we go back and forth between good and bad weeks, so hopefully tonight is good. Hopefully Nexus actually looks good tonight and gets to go over Cena or Orton. Also hope we get through the stupid guest host bullshit as quickly as possible.


----------



## P.Smith

Prospekt's March said:


> I'm expecting John Morrison vs. CM Punk, should be an entertaining match if it will happen.


Yes Please

I'm definitely not going to get my hopes up about his guest host thing, WWE have disappointed me enough in the past.


----------



## Liniert

Turbo120 said:


> This site could crash with all the hate posts.


I think either way its going to crash


----------



## Crayo

If it's Bieber he's going to get mad boo's. So it won't be him. Gotta be The Rock surely.


----------



## Nirvana3:16

I can't wait till The Most Electrifying Man in Sports Entertainment, is named the WrestleMania Guest Host!


----------



## joeycalz

I'm really hoping it's The Rock, there aren't many names out there that wouldn't be considered a disappointment.


----------



## wwehq

Tonight hopefully wont be a let down!


----------



## Starbuck

BARKER! BARKER! BARKER!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Come on people lets all have a bit of faith...


----------



## The Haiti Kid

Matches confirmed for tonight are.

John Cena Vs CM Punk - There must be a winner.

John Morrison Vs R-Truth.

Randy Orton Vs Sheamus.

Eve Torres Vs Natalya.


----------



## randyorton24

I heard Barker but I am still hoping for The Rock. With a surprise as big as The Rock, they could just be saying Barker to the dirt sheets and have it be The Rock. That is what I am hoping for anyways.


----------



## METTY

All the dirtsheets say The Rock is backstage at RAW right now and that it's 100% confirmed The Rock is the WM Guest Host. Dirtsheets suck, but they can't all be wrong right?


----------



## Nirvana3:16

> PWInsider.com is reporting that many WWE sources are under the impression that former Raw guest host, Bob Barker, will be announced as the host for this year's WrestleMania. While the possibility of Barker being involved at Mania isn't a stretch by any means, it sure would make Vince McMahon's "blockbuster announcement" tonight on Raw disappointing and very anti-climactic. Most wrestlers, journalists and fans have had high hopes that the Rock would be announced in that position, so it will be interesting to see whether PWInsider's report is correct.


I hope to GOD that it's The Rock & not Barker.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

It better be The Rock cause I'm staying up to watch.


----------



## Derek

If its Barker, I hope he immediately turns heel, joins the New Nexus, and neuters Randy Ortons dog.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

There is going to be a Valentines day theme all over this show you watch.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

My money is on Vince himself is the guest host of WM. I'd be fine with that. Better than Beiber or Barker.

But I really hope for The Rock.


----------



## NJ88

CM Punk/Cena with 'there must be a winner' could be interesting, Orton will beat Sheamus and I think Morrison will probably beat R-Truth too. I'm not really that interested in the 'guest host' thing right now, unless they announce someone good tonight that is.


----------



## Whake

Anyone other than Rock or Austin is an epic fail.


----------



## morris3333

my Prediction for superstar this week.

Ted DiBiase and Maryse and Nikki Bella beat Daniel Bryan and Gail Kim and Tamina in a 6 tag team match.


my Prediction for raw tonight.

Bob Barker will be the host of WrestleMania.

John Cena beat CM Punk.

Randy Orton beat Sheamus.

John Morrison beat R-Truth.

Michelle McCool and Layla go to cost Natalya the match.

the gm say Eve Torres will face Michelle McCool and Layla for the diva champion in a 3 way match at Elimination Chamber.

Alberto Del Rio beat Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## adri17

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Come on people lets all have a bit of faith...


Exactly. it's all about faith.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

Perhaps Bob Barker will be the guest host and The Rock will be announced as a Hall of Fame Inductee!?!


----------



## bboy

apparently bob barker is said to be the guest host according to those within wwe


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

oh god oh god oh god valentines-themed raw. we all know that there will be a shitty segment or 2 tonight.

I would rather have Justin Bieber than Bob Barker. He should fuck off.


----------



## VRsick

why wwe would think anyone gives a shit about bob barker is beyond me. There is no way it is barker and no way it is bieber.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

It's gonna be The Rock or Stone Cold. It has a better chance of being Stone Cold though.


----------



## Starbuck

Pulling for Rocky. Seriously doubt it though.


----------



## gaychild

Optikk said:


> oh god oh god oh god valentines-themed raw. we all know that there will be a shitty segment or 2 tonight.
> 
> I would rather have Justin Bieber than Bob Barker. He should fuck off.


The return of Big Daddy V


----------



## hazuki

Speaking as a Big Rock fan, it's not gonna be The Rock.

I will be shocked if it is...


----------



## Icon™

I said this last week, I'm 100% certain that it's gonna be The Rock.


----------



## HeAT

Finally.

It's The Rock.


----------



## CC91

Why are we getting Cena vs Punk for a 100th time, we all know it won't be a clean finish as always, why bother wasting time?


----------



## Nexus One

Saw the Rock's facebook page..all I can say is "FINALLY"


----------



## ShaggyK

adri17 said:


> Exactly. it's all about faith.


soooo its George Michael?


----------



## leon79

Not at work Tomorrow so Its beer and vodka time for me tonight. So sorry in advance if the later posts make no sense at all. 

Onto tonight, think we would all love it to be the Rock or Austin (think the rock would easily get the bigger pop though) anyway time will tell and this is the WWE so anything could happen....

Link to FB page


----------



## wwehq

dont get your hopes up everyone, we all did this at the royal rumble hoping for a christian/hhh/sting ect return it wont happen!


although id mark like a little girl if he did come back!


----------



## Nirvana3:16

> I would rather have Justin Bieber than Bob Barker. He should fuck off.


Fuck NO! I would rather have Barker, than Beaver.

But I would rather have The Rock as the Guest Host.


----------



## hazuki

Nexus One said:


> Saw the Rock's facebook page..all I can say is "FINALLY"


what doeshis page say?


----------



## CM12Punk

hazuki said:


> what doeshis page say?


"FINALLY" Get ready DJ...


----------



## hazuki

CM12Punk said:


> "FINALLY" Get ready DJ...


Link me :shocked:


----------



## leon79

hazuki said:


> Link me :shocked:



http://www.facebook.com/DwayneJohnson/posts/10150148649329384


----------



## J-Co

I don't understand all the hatred for Justin Bieber. He's just a little kid singing some pop songs. It's always fascinating to me how I can watch a music video on YouTube of a band like Black Sabbath and some mo-mo has to name-drop how much Justin Beiber sucks in the comments. Who cares? If you don't like his music, don't listen to it. I say good on the lil' feller for riding out his fifteen minutes. I hope he gets mad cash and is rolling in pussy when he hits 18. Ain't none of you would say no to that lifestyle. It's not like it's anything new either. From Richie Valens to David Cassidy there's always some tweener getting mad love from teenie boppers. Welcome to the music industry.

In other news, the 2.11.11 (or whatever) and guest announcement tonight both have me excited.


----------



## Shivaki

Just checked the facebook page and it really could be a hint of whom the guest host of WM is.

The Rock just makes more sense to what Vince described last week and certainly makes more sense than Barker or Bieber (or whatever his last name is, todays "Hanson" sensation).

Honestly, if it does end up being The Rock, the arena better erupt.

Added: If it ends up being Barker, then Vince has lost his touch.


----------



## why

I have a sick feeling that the host might be Bob Barker


----------



## bboy

whoever guest host is I don't think they will appear tonight it is just an announcement

it's between bob barker and stone cold for me


----------



## Demandred

Good news...Justin Beiber is on "conan" tonight at 11 pm. Id say its unlikely he could be in NY and Fresno at the same time. That means Beiber is probably not the host!!!! Bob Barker would be damn disappointing though


----------



## METTY

bboy said:


> whoever guest host is I don't think they will appear tonight it is just an announcement
> 
> it's between bob barker and stone cold for me


The Rock is backstage right now at RAW dude.


----------



## bboy

metty31 said:


> The Rock is backstage right now at RAW dude.


he is not backstage, they said he is backstage at fresno in reports. They are at anaheim tonight



TMPRKO said:


> Good news...Justin Beiber is on "conan" tonight at 11 pm. Id say its unlikely he could be in NY and Fresno at the same time. That means Beiber is probably not the host!!!! Bob Barker would be damn disappointing though


Bob barker is on the same show. Justin Bieber has just signed a deal to appear at mania. Look here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...ted-have-signed-deal-appear-wrestlemania.html


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Daniel Bryan will finally lose his virginity tonight on Raw. 

Vince McMahon will come out and right before he says the name of the surprise guest host for Wrestlemania Daniel Bryan comes out. Vince McMahon says this better be good. Daniel Bryan then says "well I know it's Valentines day and all but I have no date, to tell everybody out there the truth I never have dates I'm a virgin" Then the Bellas come out with Gail Kim and start making out then they take Daniel Bryan to the back and fuck him. End of Raw.


----------



## Jordo

what time it on in the uk sorry for asking


----------



## idontfeardeath

Jordo said:


> what time it on in the uk sorry for asking


2am


----------



## leon79

Jordo said:


> what time it on in the uk sorry for asking


2am

I should be quite tipsy by then


----------



## Demandred

bboy said:


> he is not backstage, they said he is backstage at fresno in reports. They are at anaheim tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Bob barker is on the same show. Justin Bieber has just signed a deal to appear at mania. Look here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...ted-have-signed-deal-appear-wrestlemania.html



A deal to sing a song is not the same as hosting. A deal to perform most likely means he'll be singing the national anthem or doing a set like Kid Rock did last year. Although it still means we have to see Justin fucking Beiber


----------



## leon79

TMPRKO said:


> A deal to sing a song is not the same as hosting. A deal to perform most likely means he'll be singing the national anthem or doing a set like Kid Rock did last year. Although it still means we have to see Justin fucking Beiber


At least theres another piss break


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Rock to return. BOOKMARK IT.*

Hopefully he gives the WWE the kick up the ass they so desperately need.


----------



## Dub

woot! can't wait for Raw!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Could it possibly be Macho Man? He has the best chance to get into the HOF this year than he has ever had.


----------



## Jordo

leon79 said:


> 2am
> 
> I should be quite tipsy by then


Me to mate


----------



## llamadux

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Could it possibly be Macho Man? He has the best chance to get into the HOF this year than he has ever had.


fuck that. Macho Man deserves to be the main attraction. This year belongs to hbgay.


----------



## leon79

Jordo said:


> Me to mate


6 beers and a bottle of vodka, should see me ok


----------



## METTY

bboy said:


> he is not backstage, they said he is backstage at fresno in reports. They are at anaheim tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Bob barker is on the same show. Justin Bieber has just signed a deal to appear at mania. Look here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrest...ted-have-signed-deal-appear-wrestlemania.html


Ummmm...I wrote Fresno as a typo.


----------



## Pasab

If you can smell ... that the Rock is coming :

http://twitter.com/therock
http://www.facebook.com/DwayneJohnson
_"...FINALLY..." Get ready... DJ_


----------



## wwefanatic89

The matches suck though. Orton/Sheamus for the 800th time. Cena/Punk we've already seen this to many times it'll be the same thing all over again. Punk dominates almost the entire match then Cena makes a comeback. Morrison should go over R-Truth pretty easily.


----------



## leon79

Sky sports 3 UK WWE Vintage

The Rock V HHH

Remember this match


----------



## Jordo

leon79 said:


> 6 beers and a bottle of vodka, should see me ok


i got whiskey and 4 pack of bud


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Pasab said:


> If you can smell ... that the Rock is coming :
> 
> http://twitter.com/therock
> http://www.facebook.com/DwayneJohnson
> _"...FINALLY..." Get ready... DJ_


Oh shit!


----------



## The Ice King

Jordo said:


> i got whiskey and 4 pack of bud


You're hilarious!



I hope I'm not getting myself too excited. If Rock actually comes back I'm screaming like a little girl. 
And I can admit that.


----------



## Lucifer34

"RAW tonight will be off the hizzle fo' shizzle!"

That's what my Facebook status says, lol. Really looking forward to RAW, with the announcement of the guest host for Wrestlemania 27(hopefully it's the Rock, and hopefully he makes an appearance on RAW tonight), and the 2-21-11 video. 

I haven't been this pumped for RAW since the night Jericho returned in 2007.


----------



## Demandred

People getting excited for a return 2 weeks in a row. Hopefully they're both good ones.


----------



## wwehq

oo 30 more mins


----------



## Shivaki

I'm trying not to get all that much excited to be honest. Vince was hyped to return last week and all that was was a short announcement. So I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Tonights RAW intro should be this:






I would mark if they have the opening to RAW be the St. Valentines Day Massacre Intro from the PPV back in 1999 but they change it up to work with the whole Elimination Chamber PPV and have it show New Nexus, Orton, Cena, Miz, Lawler, Cole, and others.


----------



## Dub

Shivaki said:


> I'm trying not to get all that much excited to be honest. Vince was hyped to return last week and all that was was a short announcement. So I don't want to set myself up for disappointment.


Same here.


----------



## Baldwin.

Alcohol at the ready. 

If it's Savage, I'm boozing all night. Doubt it will be though.


----------



## The Tony

It's got to be the Rock with all the hype.


----------



## Dark Kent

I've convinced myself that it's Bob Barker...


----------



## The Tony

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> I've convinced myself that it's Bob Barker...


It would be the worst announcement ever.


----------



## The Ice King

You can chat with the host on wwe.com after RAW is over. 
Would The Rock do that?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Tony316 said:


> It would be the worst announcement ever.


No Justin Bieber would be the worst announcement ever. He probably went home to mom last night crying because he didn't win last night.

"Mommy why didn't I win? Is it because they don't love me? Everyone loves me mommy...why didn't I win?" *crying like the little bitch he is*


----------



## daryl74

2nite,,more mason ryan saying something, really, really thoughtful in welsh, then repeating it in english pls  lol

i really think the wrestlemania host is the rock....bit of a coincidence he joins twitter today, of all days??


----------



## D17

Going to be tired at college tomorrow, fucking 2-4 am Raw.

Anyhow why can't people talk about something other than the guest host at Mania, say the WWE title picture, Orton/Nexus, or does nobody care this week.


----------



## StraightEdged

I don't think anyone cares this week. And since next week is 2-21-11 nobody will care about anything else then either.


----------



## Medo

*My name is Alberto Del Riooooooooooooooooo but you, you already know that 

Ehh don't care that much about the guest host thing....*


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

This week is Smackdowns 600th episode


----------



## StraightEdged

Medo said:


> *My name is Alberto Del Riooooooooooooooooo but you, you already know that
> 
> Ehh don't care that much about the guest host thing....*


Alberto Del Rio to interrupt the guest host.


----------



## Dark Kent

Human Nature said:


> You can chat with the host on wwe.com after RAW is over.
> Would The Rock do that?


What do you think facebook and twitter is???


----------



## Jordo

i have wood


----------



## Dub

Cena vs Punk to start things off!


----------



## Medo

StraightEdged said:


> Alberto Del Rio to interrupt the guest host.


*That sounds familiar honeslty since they are making him like a god lately, just like when he interrupted Michael's HOF speech on Raw.*


----------



## StraightEdged

I'm totally going all Matt Striker tonight, it's gonna be a markout moment bro!!!


----------



## The Ice King

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> What do you think facebook and twitter is???


Good point sir, good point. 


I'm so pumped!


----------



## Jordo

here we go


----------



## Baldwin.

Wow. I could get into this ROH stuff before RAW every week.


----------



## bboy

linda mcmahon guest host


----------



## I drink and I know things

The dog show brings back bad memories of no RAW because of Westminster.


----------



## Dark Kent

1 MINUTE DAMMIT!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Jordo said:


> i have wood


Step away from the Otunga pics.


----------



## llamadux

I thought Vince was going to announce the guest host? If its the Rock he probably won't even be here tonight.


----------



## Demandred

Yay. RAW time!


----------



## leon79

Here we Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## daryl74

here we go!


----------



## bboy

you all disappointed


----------



## The Ice King

HERE WE GOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dub

woot!


----------



## Medo

*Can i have your attention please.....*


----------



## AlwaysBrave

if ya smell


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Here WE GO!!!


----------



## -XERO-

Mhm


----------



## Baldwin.

That was weird.


----------



## leon79

cold cold beer

tasty


----------



## Hotdiggity11

And here we go. I'm going out for some depression sex if the announcement isn't epic.


----------



## bboy

lol @ justin timberlake being rumoured


----------



## Jordo

its the rock or justin timberlake


----------



## daryl74

mathews in da house!


----------



## I drink and I know things

So he possible guest hosts range from The Rock to Bob Barker...this could be really big or comically bad.


----------



## Demandred

D17 said:


> Going to be tired at college tomorrow, fucking 2-4 am Raw.
> 
> Anyhow why can't people talk about something other than the guest host at Mania, say the WWE title picture, Orton/Nexus, or does nobody care this week.




When I was in college I was up til 4 and 5 am every day. That makes it fun


----------



## cindel25

Present!


----------



## Dobba

Justin Timberland.


----------



## VRsick

justin timberlake to will smith... riiiight


----------



## KuritaDavion

Justin Timberlake? Will Smith? Who the hell thinks it's those guys?


----------



## astrosfan

I want Will Smith!


----------



## Agmaster

Truth turns heel, tonight.


----------



## Derek

Starting off with Cena vs. Punk.


----------



## Baldwin.

Who the fuck made the Will Smith shit up? :lmao


----------



## D17

Will Smith, where the FUCK did that come from LMAO.


----------



## Mister Hands

Yay Punk vs Cena III. This sure beats a slow build to a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Medo

*Go Orton*


----------



## Tree Of WOAH!

Let's Get Purple!


----------



## StraightEdged

PUNK > CENA


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Starting with a match? Awesome


----------



## bboy

I hope cena get in ring now and announce it's not rock gm just to see look on everyone face


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

No Lawler, definitely understandable.


----------



## Liniert

This crowd is dead, even for Cena. i fear for Rocks pop if hes here


----------



## I drink and I know things

The announcement will probably finish the show


----------



## VRsick

guess its being saved till the end of the show


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Punk & Cena starting off huh

Josh Matthews on Commentary!!!


----------



## radiatedrich

If it really was Justin Timberlake or Will Smith I'd lol


----------



## joshman82

truth gets squashed.


----------



## The Ice King

Ok......Cena and Punk to open the show. I'm sure this match will definitely have a winner! Hahaha


----------



## leon79

Ricky Gervais to guest host

ruh roh....


----------



## Cleavage

hope this is a good match.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Starting off the show with Cena... bleh.. Kick his butt CM.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Fucking Cena. Fuck him. Fuck his chin hole and trout mouth.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

JAAAHHHHHHNNNNN CENAHHH


----------



## Bloodyhandz

I hoping that I was going to get threw a show without Cena talking.


----------



## The Tony

I have a really bad feeling that Beieber will be the guest host.


----------



## Nexus One

Liniert said:


> This crowd is dead, even for Cena. i fear for Rocks pop if hes here


Anaheim is Rock country and Cali HATES Cena..he never gets big pops there. Dating back to 2005. Hell, Anaheim is where he got "CENA SUCKS" chants against Shawn Michaels on the night before Taboo Tuesday 2005.


----------



## steamed hams

Why was I just singing and dancing to his theme song? I must be in a good mood lol


----------



## cindel25

Happy V day IWC. Now where's my chocolate? Hey no opening..


----------



## cucumberlava

I want smith more than anything.


----------



## bboy

cena ging to diss rock i know it, go on


----------



## Baldwin.

Trying to pump up the crowd.... Hmmm...


----------



## Agmaster

Sigh. he's talking.


----------



## Jordo

crowd is hot


----------



## perro

Lol i herd boo's for lawler


----------



## VRsick

nwo shirt siting


----------



## Slam_It

Now Wolfpac!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

lol @ the smark booing cena


----------



## The Ice King

Wow lots of boos.
Or maybe it's just a few guys next to a mic.


----------



## daryl74

oh cena, always so topical lol


----------



## gilgamesh

Lots of heat towards Cena.


----------



## Dark Kent

Get this suck up off my screen!


----------



## Amber B

So...annoying.


----------



## Boss Monster

Crowd seems a little dead.


----------



## Bushmaster

Great way to start off Raw. Hope we get a good match. Really hope we don't get disappointed with Barker. Would ANYONE be happy with Barker as host


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Leave it to Cena to suck everyone Dick in the whole build for love from the crowed.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Oh goody. We get douchebag Cena to start.


----------



## Mister Hands

I'm pretty sure he tugged on Justin's tie a little bit. FIRE HIM.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Rocky chants LOL.


----------



## why

ROCKY CHANT


----------



## llamadux

Get the mic off this piece of trash.


----------



## bboy

diss rock cena please


----------



## cavs25

rocky chants =)


----------



## astrosfan

Rocky chant


----------



## Baldwin.

Is that a Rocky chant? :L


----------



## Nexus One

ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## UltraPanda Black

I pray it's not Justin Bieber.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

cm punk vs john cena again?!


----------



## Dobba

Christ, he makes Michael McIntyre seem like the funniest man alive.


----------



## Silent Alarm

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Sucks about Lawler's mom. Hope he wins the title, even if its for one night.


----------



## VRsick

rock solid. common dont tease like this


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

BILLY DEE WILLIAMS!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

"Rock" solid.


Just saying.


----------



## Slam_It

They were chanting the Rock's name!


----------



## cavs25

cena just gave it away lol
"rock solid"


----------



## astrosfan

Rocky hint by Cena


----------



## steamed hams

'rock solid'

THE ROCK


----------



## Jordo

coles face lol


----------



## Derek

This is turrible.


----------



## Amber B

Flubbing lines like a motherfucker.


----------



## bboy

hahaha cena brilliant


----------



## Cleavage

Just get to the match please.


----------



## Olympus

Rocky chants!

I swear if the Rock comes up he's gonna get THE BIGGEST pop th WWE has had in years.


----------



## joshman82

lol, cole getting owned..


----------



## Agmaster

Cena reads us.


----------



## dawgs101

I gotta say ... Cena is owning the opening segment.


----------



## leon79

lololol had to laugh


----------



## Mister Hands

The Striker said:


> BILLY DEE WILLIAMS!


I'd mark. So fucking hard.


----------



## Solid_Rob

Cena's (speculation) is rock solid.


----------



## cucumberlava

I want so badly this match to have a clean finish, super unlikely though.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Cena is shit with shitty material.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Coles balls are tingling :side:.


----------



## cindel25

Screw you Cena! Alex Riley is BOSS. 

Stay mad haters. I'll make new friends.


----------



## Baldwin.

Cena pisses me off.


----------



## radiatedrich

I'm liking this, I'm not gonna lie!


----------



## GreenBax

Every face on the WWE roster (that talks) has been reduced to a stand-up comedian.


Remember when Cena actually had character?


----------



## I drink and I know things

steamed hams said:


> Why was I just singing and dancing to his theme song? I must be in a good mood lol


my diagnosis is drunk.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

*sigh* your not funny Cena. Come on Punk , save us...


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh god I was thinking

Miz, Cole, & Riley Sex Tape when Cena was talking about that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

If it isn't Rock...

the crowd will riot!

...hasn't been said for awhile.


----------



## bboy

wrestlemania moment?

cena v rock?


----------



## Nexus One

BOOOOOOOOOOOOS in Cali for Cena


----------



## illspirit

I need a stream, mine's laggy as hell. Any help?


----------



## Boss Monster

Bullshit.

You don't need anything John.


----------



## The Tony

Damn the crowd sucks.


----------



## Jordo

rock referance


----------



## NyQuil

cucumberlava said:


> I want so badly this match to have a clean finish, super unlikely though.


I have a feeling with this opening Cole is going to interfere.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Cena is being actually cool


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Cena can't lick the Rock's nuts. Rock was truly a STAR.


----------



## DanTheMan07

Cole is gonna beat up Cena


----------



## cavs25

meh atleast cena can get the crowd riled up


----------



## daryl74

don't listen to the purple mean man mike!


----------



## Solid_Rob

Nexus got heat like a MF'er


----------



## leon79

Punk makes the save


----------



## (q-DoGg)

save us punk


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Rocky chants!


----------



## Bushmaster

Shut up Cena. Damn bring out Punk. Yes finally


----------



## Amber B

I can't believe how bad he is. Fuck, imagine a promo between him and Anderson...gag me with a spoon.


----------



## StraightEdged

PUNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Bloodyhandz

its about time ... Punk


----------



## Baldwin.

Thank the fucking lord that I don't believe in for CM Punk.


----------



## VRsick

cena saying rock solid makes me think it actually isnt the rock and he is just trolling us.


----------



## The Tony

Radicalz? It's Eddie Guerrero!


----------



## UltraPanda Black

CM Punk speaks the truth.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Our Savior!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

GRAY'S SPORTS ALMANAC! BACK TO THE FUTURE 2!!!


----------



## NyQuil

I hate Punk but I LOL'd at the BTTF reference.


----------



## jfs1408

Amber B said:


> I can't believe how bad he is. Fuck, imagine a promo between him and Anderson...gag me with a spoon.


That'd be like Dane Cook vs Dane Cook


----------



## steamed hams

GRAYS SPORTS ALMANAC


----------



## AlwaysBrave

PUNK 2 
CENA 0


----------



## GreenBax

Punk with the Back To The Future II reference!!!!


----------



## VRsick

back to the future reference by punk. He is now my hero.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Punk's beard is epic.


----------



## NateTahGreat

Punk with his hair slicked back looks pretty nice.


----------



## Jordo

fucks with punks hair


----------



## TheWFEffect

Amber B said:


> I can't believe how bad he is.* Fuck, imagine a promo between him and Anderson*...gag me with a spoon.


*splooge*


----------



## Agmaster

so...my sound just died.....help? I am missing punk talk trash. someone save me

oh FUCK you. i get sound back as the bell rings.


----------



## Shivaki

Yeah, Cena was so broke back when he was "fired" that he could still afford to make it to RAW each week and walk around as if he wasn't "fired". Don't remind us how poor that storyline was thought out Cena.

I wish Lawler all the best with his moms death. 

With that said, it's nice to see Matthews tonight.


----------



## wcw4life2006

Watching Cena makes me sleepy


----------



## cavs25

crowd kinda smarky, they dont like cena 2 much


----------



## Louie85TX

Punk vs Cena!


----------



## bboy

i hope cena injures cm punk


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Cena will cheat again ... Mark my words


----------



## wildx213

Punk better win this


----------



## D17

ELECTRIC monday night raw.


----------



## Dub

very nice


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Wrestlemania should be Undertaker vs a CGI Andre the Giant.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE IN SWITZERLAND YOU LITTLE SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## will94

Punk rockin' the Misawa tribute gear.

Side note, with Lawler's mom passing away, I really feel a 1-day reign coming for him on Sunday.


----------



## daryl74

ads already?


----------



## StraightEdged

IM TOTALLY WATCHING BACK TO THE FUTURE AFTER RAW


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Has John Cena been washing his lights with his darks?


----------



## Vårmakos

bboy said:


> i hope cena injures cm punk


-- And The Miz.


----------



## D17

bboy said:


> i hope cena injures cm punk


Punk is WWE's current best heel in the midst of a good push, don't be silly.


----------



## HollyWood

Cole just said its gonna be an ELECTRIC night


----------



## Solid_Rob

bboy said:


> i hope cena injures cm punk


Unprofessional.


----------



## joshman82

over under on commercial breaks tonight....11?


----------



## D17

That is NOT the mother of all comedies.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Bryce deserves better.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Even if the Rock is announced. There's no way he'll be in the arena tonight. Maybe a taped video at most.


----------



## Liniert

HollyWood said:


> Cole just said its gonna be an ELECTRIC night


All we need now is someone to mention pie and its Rock confirmed


----------



## Derek

HollyWood said:


> Cole just said its gonna be an ELECTRIC night


Doesn't he say that all the time? Hell, he says it in the opening for crissakes

People are just looking into things more than they probably should be.


----------



## NyQuil

Where we're going we don't need roads.


----------



## Agmaster

Haha, Lawler's mom dies during this push? I'm calling a swerve to get vince to ok the belt transfer.


----------



## daryl74

now u mention it, cena's shorts do look darker tonight lol


----------



## bboy

cole said electric

crowd is chanting rocky

cm punk said smell

come on guys, stop it


----------



## Dub

Agmaster said:


> Haha, Lawler's mom dies during this push? I'm calling a swerve to get vince to ok the belt transfer.


what is so funny about someone passing?


----------



## VRsick

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Even if the Rock is announced. There's no way he'll be in the arena tonight. Maybe a taped video at most.


theyre 30 minutes from LA, why wouldnt he show up.


----------



## StraightEdged

LOL


----------



## (q-DoGg)

cole just keeps getting awesome


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Agmaster said:


> Haha, Lawler's mom dies during this push? I'm calling a swerve to get vince to ok the belt transfer.


*Fuck you.*


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

anything happened on raw yet? watching spurs-nets game


----------



## Thumbinthebum

bboy said:


> i hope cena injures cm punk


I hope you break your cock fapping to Cena


----------



## Bloodyhandz

The only thing i heard out of Cena mouth is a Pussy Farting


----------



## Agmaster

Wrestling>Cena said:


> what is so funny about someone passing?


Sarcastically calling it a work given Lawler's promotion and the antics he has run over the years.


----------



## Inertia

Up till 4am again for you WWE.. no shit please. Rock or else.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL, Cole is acting so dramatic while talking about the Elimination Chamber.


----------



## D17

VRsick said:


> theyre 30 minutes from LA, why wouldnt he show up.


How do you know Rock's in LA?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

man I wish Booker was on commentary instead of Josh Matthews.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Bloodyhandz said:


> The only thing i heard out of Cena mouth is a Pussy Farting


Farting pussies are WAY more entertaining.


----------



## leon79

Liniert said:


> All we need now is someone to mention pie and its Rock confirmed


3.1415926535


----------



## amier

why did cena have to say; rock solid....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Cena's selling face is a monstrosity.


----------



## Jordo

near fall lol


----------



## Mister Hands

Punk's got a sweet heel kick.


----------



## Dub

good match so far.


----------



## cavs25

they are smart to start with this match, it gets the crowd to care


----------



## killacamt

I expect a big letdown when they announce Bob Barker as the guest host of WrestleMania...


----------



## GreenBax

Soooo... how many times will they show the trailer for The Chaperone tonight?


----------



## irishboy109

That was a messy gutwrench.


----------



## VRsick

i like that move, cena should do it more.


----------



## joshman82

that was a nice counter by cena honestly..


----------



## NyQuil

leon79 said:


> 3.1415926535


Irrational.

(22/7)


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Cena learnt a new move :lmao


----------



## HollyWood

I bet its P.Diddy to host WM. lmao


----------



## Total Package

leon79 said:


> 3.1415926535


http://www.piday.org/million.php


----------



## perro

irishboy109 said:


> That was a messy gutwrench.


it's Called Selling


----------



## D17

Seems like a older crowd, like the Rumble, huge pop within the next 2 hrs?


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Punk is the only one making this a good match.


----------



## KuritaDavion

GreenBax said:


> Soooo... how many times will they show the trailer for The Chaperone tonight?


Just once, even they know it's garbage.


----------



## I drink and I know things

these 2 have chemistry


----------



## Jordo

super cena kicks out lol


----------



## cucumberlava

I had a feeling they were going to give this match some time ever since the early commercial break


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Guys, they're in an arena. They have rock concerts in arenas. The Rock had a Rock Concert.

It's clearly The Rock.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

VINTAGE PUNK!


----------



## StraightEdged

Better match than I expected


----------



## hazuki

Crowd is into it!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Dear Punk, please call Cena, Jonathon.


----------



## Geeee

All of these Punk/Cena matches have been so good.


----------



## cavs25

punk and cena can put up good matches...........why did they have to punk with orton now?


----------



## Total Package

Good sequencing here.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Cena is about to cheat to win.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I love the crowd.


----------



## Inertia

killacamt said:


> I expect a big letdown when they announce Bob Barker as the guest host of WrestleMania...


I can picture the WM segments with Hornswoggle already. Combine that with a potential Bieber appearance and you're in PG heaven.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

The Striker said:


> Guys, they're in an arena. They have rock concerts in arenas. The Rock had a Rock Concert.
> 
> It's clearly The Rock.


Logic.


----------



## all in all...

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Mister Hands

That's a spanner in the works.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

i still think stone cold will be the host


----------



## The Ice King

NICE!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob

Seth Rollins with the assist under the ring!


----------



## Avenged Crow

very nice


----------



## Jordo

lol hornswoggle is part of nexus?


----------



## daryl74

ryan's arm? lol


----------



## Dark Kent

YESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79

Makes sense Cena to lose, means he is winning next week


----------



## hazuki

OMFGGGGGGGG


----------



## Cleavage

PUNK WINS, PUNK WINS


----------



## Nexus One

Beautiful!


----------



## killacamt

hell yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D17

YES!

Punk wins *finally *against Cena.
hint.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

YES THAT WAS SWEEEEEEETTTTTTT


----------



## Silent Alarm

A wrench? :lmao


----------



## cucumberlava

Cena Pinned????


----------



## AlwaysBrave

Punk 3
Cena 0


----------



## (q-DoGg)

lol wow thats new


----------



## Even Flow

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

YES!! FUCK YOU CENA!!

CM MOTHER FUCKING PUNK!!


----------



## wildx213

PUNK!!!!


----------



## Geeee

Hornswoggle in nexus?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Cena definitely winning EC now  oh poo.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yes omg superman was defeated


----------



## Total Package

Ringside kid. :lmao


----------



## Baldwin.

Not a bad match.


----------



## UltraPanda Black

LOL I have to admit , that was pretty clever.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Decent match. Great to see Punk pick up the win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Cena has found his kryptonite.


----------



## Dub

nice win


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

3 in a row!

Good match, too.


----------



## Stone Hot

i truly believe that when the crowed chants cenas name its not really them its the wwe playing the chants


----------



## StraightEdged

I JUST CAME


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Every time Cena gets pinned on TV an angel gets its wings.


----------



## Derek

Good match.


But doesn't this pretty much guarantee that Cena is winning Sunday?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

MARKING OUT FOR THE PUNK WIN


----------



## all in all...

they should have kept handing things out to him for a few minutes


----------



## cindel25

So that person was under the ring the whole time? ok then.


----------



## Louie85TX

Pretty good TV match!,not much of a fan of the ending though.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Punk won fair and square!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demandred

Punk 3..Cena 0. Ill count that as a clean enough win.


----------



## D17

Guarantee Cole?


----------



## Vårmakos

Michael Cole's commentary is awful. 

He spends more time bashing the wrestlers than he does calling the fucking match.


----------



## cucumberlava

yea, cena wins at chamber


----------



## This is Sting

great match


----------



## jjapples

Good match but Cena's winning on Sunday now.


----------



## Total Package

cindel25 said:


> So that person was under the ring the whole time? ok then.


Earn that paycheck.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Good match, but Cena's definately winning on Sunday.

But really, he was anyway.


----------



## leon79

Nice mention there


----------



## killacamt

Inertia said:


> I can picture the WM segments with Hornswoggle already. Combine that with a potential Bieber appearance and you're in PG heaven.


and the sad thing is I will still pay the money for it..


----------



## Jordo

what happend to king?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Wow, I never would of thought I'd see CM Punk get 3 straight wins over John Cena... clean or not.

I remember calling for a CM Punk vs. John Cena feud last Winter and that it had the potential of being a very good feud.


----------



## Peapod

O christ. Do you think they are gonna let him go over because of his mum?


----------



## Instant Karma

Did NONE of you watch what happened to Cena at Royal Rumble? Of COURSE Cena is winning the Chamber. Christ.


----------



## NyQuil

cucumberlava said:


> yea, cena wins at chamber


Yep.


----------



## Avenged Crow

damn im pumped for the guest host


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I t has to be The Rock, anyhting else and nobody will give two fucks.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Ryan Seacrest? Johnny Depp? lol


----------



## Jon Staley

So we know it's not Seacrest or Depp. That's a start.


----------



## chasing2009

i just want to see it be Barker just to see the fans turn on Vince...


----------



## (q-DoGg)

its jesus of course


----------



## VRsick

guy under the ring probably had his ipod or something, was all good.


----------



## Baldwin.

Didn't know this Friday was the 600th episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Demandred

Cena was winning EC one way or another. Its good to see Punk get another win. The weekly Cena burial of the entire group was stale.


----------



## Agmaster

SpazzWagon said:


> O christ. Do you think they are gonna let him go over because of his mum?


Careful. Making jokes like that may get people miffed.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

I hope Cena loses at the PPV


----------



## Dobba

Andy Gray & Richard Keys to guest host a Kitchen Divas Match.


----------



## Nexus One

WE WANT ROCKY!clapclapclapclapclapWe WANT ROCKY!


----------



## gilgamesh

Anaheim does have its share of hot women...


----------



## BWRBrett

So The Rock will be on tonight? Cole said the host is on their way.


----------



## Shivaki

Ryan Seacrest. LOL.

Wow, they are gonna give us the arrival and everything on this Guest Host.


----------



## cucumberlava

That 12 man match will just turn out to be one of those finisher-fest


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The fact that Ryan Seacrest was even a possibility bothers me.


----------



## joshman82

they're awaiting the arrival...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Cena Vs. Miz at wrestlemania, dirt sheets were right.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

Uhh, ok, not that I'm complaining about Punk winning, but why is he being booked like the baddest heel in the company when the belt is on the Miz (who will be presumably maineventing WM)? Shouldn't this be how Miz should be being booked right now?


----------



## daryl74

looking forward to 600th SD this week


----------



## Slam_It

Why do they always have big tag matches for the milestone weeklies? I'd rather see 6 single matches than one 12 man tag


----------



## leon79

Thats a film im never going to see.

Big Mommas


----------



## perro

SpazzWagon said:


> O christ. Do you think they are gonna let him go over because of his mum?


That's what i am afraid of....


----------



## D17

100% sure it's The Rock, why the hell would they be winking at it on the show, Cena saying 'Rock Solid', Cole saying 'Guarantee'.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

It has to be Rock.


----------



## Serpent01

Ryan Seacrest? Where are they even getting those names from.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

If fucking Justin Bieber is the host of Wrestlemania, I'll mail Vince some anthrax.


----------



## HollyWood

So the host is gonna show tonight since they waiting


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I'd laugh if the guest host was actually a rock.


----------



## Mister Hands

Guest host = a newly HOF-inducted Macho Man Randy Savage. Book it.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> Uhh, ok, not that I'm complaining about Punk winning, but why is he being booked like the baddest heel in the company when the belt is on the Miz (who will be presumably maineventing WM)? Shouldn't this be how Miz should be being booked right now?


Because The Miz isn't as good as Punk in his dreams!


----------



## The Ice King

FOUR TIMES THE STEAK!!!!!


----------



## Avenged Crow

Pumped as hell for the guest host to show. It has to be Rocky


----------



## Proc

why is King not on Raw? didnt pay attention for a minute


----------



## D17

Why the hell do they put Cena v. Punk on first btw?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

SpazzWagon said:


> O christ. Do you think they are gonna let him go over because of his mum?


No, that would be as retarded as letting an injured Batista win the title from Randy Orton at ER '09, only to immediately forfeit the belt. Oh wait


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'd laugh if the guest host was actually a rock.


Someone photoshop this NAO!


----------



## killacamt

f you WWE for toying with us already so much...


----------



## Louie85TX

I only disliked the ending cause it may officially guarantee Cena winning at the ppv as usual!


----------



## Peapod

Agmaster said:


> Careful. Making jokes like that may get people miffed.


Not a joke at all mate being genuinlly serious! 

Remember when Angle won after at unforgiven? Thats what I mean. Not trying to offend anyone at all


----------



## daryl74

another good, solid match between punkers and cena


----------



## SpeedStick

Regis? Bob Barker? Simon Cowell? Justin Bieber? Lady Gaga? Dwayne Johnson? Duane Gill?


----------



## I drink and I know things

SpazzWagon said:


> O christ. Do you think they are gonna let him go over because of his mum?


Strategically dying is rare, and usually reserved for wars.


----------



## Serpent01

Proc said:


> why is King not on Raw? didnt pay attention for a minute


His mother passed away yesterday.


----------



## buffalochipster

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I'd laugh if the guest host was actually a rock.


It's the most electrifying mineral in sports entertainment!


----------



## joshman82

cindel25 said:


> So that person was under the ring the whole time? ok then.


maybe the person under the ring was in little peoples court


----------



## -XERO-

I'm reading that it could be The Rock.

I sure do hope so...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

cena vs miz


----------



## Jordo

sky Atlantic is awesome


----------



## Solid_Rob

The guest host is OBVIOUSLY Braden Walker...


----------



## Derek

We going to get some sweet Del Rio action?


----------



## StraightEdged

DEL RIOOOOOOOOO


----------



## EdEddNEddy

EL KABONG!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

buffalochipster said:


> It's the most electrifying mineral in sports entertainment!


I like the cut of your jib.


----------



## Instant Karma

EL KABONG


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

alberto del rio!!!!


----------



## VRsick

guess del rio segment is next


----------



## Nexus One

DEL RIO! DEL RIO!


----------



## This is Sting

Micheal Cole already trending that was fast


----------



## NateTahGreat

RICARDO!


----------



## daryl74

double R!


----------



## Even Flow

DEL RIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Here comes the greatness of Ricardo R.

Oh and Del Rio too.


----------



## llamadux

wow why is this guy back on Raw.


----------



## Vårmakos

Why is this idiot still on RAW?


----------



## Cleavage

Ricardo Rodríguez > All


----------



## joshman82

oh jeez... ricky martin again...


----------



## Dub

sweet! Del rio!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proc

Serpent01 said:


> His mother passed away yesterday.



I'm sorry to hear that... 

Thanks for answering


----------



## D17

Maaan that beeping doesn't half annoy me.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Does anyone knows what he says while ADR comes to the ring?


----------



## leon79

It's JJ


----------



## Avenged Crow

Solid_Rob said:


> The guest host is OBVIOUSLY Braden Walker...


fuck that


----------



## (q-DoGg)

yeah its JBL!!!


----------



## Jordo

awww i wanted to see when ross kemps new show was on


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

anyone think Alberto Del Rio should move to Raw in the upcoming draft or stay on Smackdown?


----------



## Louie85TX

ADf'nR!


----------



## Total Package

Damn, that was a lot of O's.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*ADR, MOTHERBITCHES!!!*


----------



## Derek

Ricardo Rodriguez should be the guest host of Mania.


----------



## Solid_Rob

ADR appears on Raw so much people have signs ready :lmao


----------



## Rated Y2J

DEL RIO!


----------



## "The Tauntician"

After seeing that RAW Rebound, it's official:

Jeff "Broke 6000 guitars and never drew a dime" Jarrett > Del Rio


----------



## cindel25

He needs a hot woman to go with that hot car. Bring back Valets WWE.


----------



## Jon Staley

Del Rio needs to mix up his entrance sequence a bit.


----------



## StraightEdged

RICARDO FOR GUEST HOST


----------



## llamadux

Ricardo is the only good thing about ADR.


----------



## leon79

Del Rio to raw in the next draft


----------



## Dark Kent

Alberto!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I want the guest host to come out already. =[


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

RICARDO!!! THE REAL WRESTLING GOD.


----------



## Total Package

Ricezilla said:


> Why is this idiot still on RAW?


Because he's the best pure wrestling talent in the business.


----------



## buffalochipster

On The Rocks facebook page:

“…FINALLY…” Get ready… DJ"

WILD INTERNET SPECULATION!!!


----------



## Cleavage

Ricardo knows whats up.


----------



## Nexus One

That's HEEL HEAT!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> anyone think Alberto Del Rio should move to Raw in the upcoming draft or stay on Smackdown?


I think one of those is a strong possibility


----------



## ShaggyK

why is Del Rio on RAW every week? he's going for the SD! title, and is an SD! guy.....this doesn't make sense to me.

annnnd crowds dead....fuck WWE crowds


----------



## joshman82

yeah...we did already know that...the ring announcer just told us who you were...


----------



## daryl74

who will interupt?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

I'm tired of hearing this every fucking week.


----------



## Coney718

Have they ever explained why De Rio has been on Raw every week for months now even tho he is technically a Smackdown superstar?


----------



## hazuki

UUU think you know meee


----------



## (q-DoGg)

if only he had mic skills like jbl


----------



## NyQuil

LOL do either of these guys even appear on SD anymore?


----------



## irishboy109

good. Edge is out to save this horrible segment.


----------



## StraightEdged

GTFO EDGE


----------



## ShaggyK

annnnnnd another SD! superstar on RAW....brand split be damned :smh:


----------



## steamed hams

Alberto Del Rio, with his personal ring announcer Ricardo Rodriguez, and soon to be joined by his manager Manuel Hernandez.


----------



## Cleavage

Adam Joseph Copeland


----------



## Silent Alarm

Edge does have good taste in jackets :hmm:.


----------



## perro

Coney718 said:


> Have they ever explained why De Rio has been on Raw every week for months now even tho he is technically a Smackdown superstar?


Screw The Rules He has Money


----------



## This is Sting

haha Del Rio is awesome


----------



## SpeedStick

cindel25 said:


> He needs a hot woman to go with that hot car. Bring back Valets WWE.


*Rosa Mendes*


----------



## Mister Hands

Del Rio is pure gold.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

look at everyone cheer


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Thankfully Edge is out here...


----------



## Saint 17

lol, anybody see the L.A. Park mask?


----------



## Coney718

Ricardo Rodriguez is the next Howard Finkel


----------



## Ditcka

christ, just end the brand extension already


----------



## Shivaki

Maybe the Guest Host is JBL, there to go after ADR for using his entrance style. Just messing, I like ADR.

The EL KABONG comments got a chuckle out of me though.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

<3 <3 <3 mmmm.


----------



## Jordo

que gm?


----------



## Instant Karma

I have to admit, seeing those two together in the ring makes me want to see them in a match.


----------



## llamadux

Is this Smackdown?! Fuck off back to friday.


----------



## NyQuil

Jesus Christ not her.


----------



## daryl74

ricardo, poor ricardo!!!


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Yes Vicky is here !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79

excuse us


----------



## Derek

THIS ISN'T SYFY!


----------



## cindel25

Vicki Spear was better!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

yes its vickie


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Yes Vickie is here!!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0

wow vickie


----------



## Dub

nuclear heat!


----------



## Agmaster

Shit just got real with her.


----------



## Even Flow

EXCUSE ME!


----------



## ShaggyK

jesus fucking christ on a trampoline....i thought i was watching RAW????


----------



## KuritaDavion

Here comes the second greatest non-wrestler in the WWE Vickie


----------



## Jordo

heat magnet


----------



## Nexus One

That's ATTITUDE ERA HEAT!


----------



## Liniert

The most over heel in the WWE


----------



## Dobba

Smackdown. Smackdown everywhere. How long was I asleep last night?!


----------



## Cleavage

I did not know this was Smackdown.


----------



## joshman82

i hope del rio is selling, cuz that landing looked ugly...and i can't hear a word vicky is saying. lol.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Look at this vision of latino beauty.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

vickie is the greatest.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Ugly bitch.


----------



## Slam_It

Instant Karma said:


> I have to admit, seeing those two together in the ring makes me want to see them in a match.


WWE is doing a good job then on the road to wrestlemania. 

God fucking damn. Hear that heat


----------



## Baldwin.

MR. ZIGGLES!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

... What if Vickie interrupted The Rock as he came out? Would the amount of heat created be able to be maintained by the building?


----------



## Disciple514

The heat magnate has arrive. Vicki Guerrero


----------



## all in all...

SpeedStick said:


> *Rosa Mendes*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

Here comes the most blandest wrestler in the history of wrestling.


----------



## bawkz

Holy shit, are they booing extra hard tonight, or is it just me?


----------



## Dark Kent

It's amazing how it went from boos all over the building to complete silence


----------



## cindel25

Good lawd they are drowning her out!


----------



## jjapples

They're all fucking there!


----------



## Total Package

Matthews has a slow count.


----------



## Louie85TX

Edge vs ADR vs Ziggler at WM!?


----------



## Jon Staley

Lol, that Vickie spear sums up women's wrestling in general.


----------



## Dub

so zig is the new champ?


----------



## BWRBrett

How do you guys sit through this shit every week? I've had it on mute since a few minutes in. Hopefully The Rock shows up soon so I can turn this off.


----------



## D17

EBboy™ said:


> ... What if Vickie interrupted The Rock as he came out?


Half the audience would pass out from exhaling too many boos.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

There is a New Champ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NyQuil

EBboy™ said:


> ... What if Vickie interrupted The Rock as he came out? Would the amount of heat created be able to be maintained by the building?


The heat would vaporize the planet.


----------



## Agmaster

Ricardo + Vickie === Please? Please please PLEASE???


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

this is tremendous.


----------



## Inertia

Teddy Long back on SD this week then.


----------



## ShaggyK

Louie85TX said:


> Edge vs ADR vs Ziggler at WM!?


throw super Rey in there somewhere and you got your main event


----------



## perro

Ziggler is champ...and he didn't do shit?


----------



## daryl74

eh?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

oh well. its all edges fault


----------



## Slam_It

Does the WHC look different to anyone else? The black backing looks wider.


----------



## Derek

This is why Smackdown is taped.


----------



## VRsick

what a cackle.


----------



## leon79

Teddy long returns Friday, obvious is obvious


----------



## Total Package

That laugh is the worst ever.


----------



## giggs

cole knew it :lmao


----------



## D17

Gotta love Del Rio's little smile there.


----------



## NyQuil

So Edge back to Raw then?


----------



## Mister Hands

I really like Vickie as a heel, but CHRIST LOSE THE CACKLE.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Edge attacked Teddy lol I can't wait to see the video


----------



## Vårmakos

... the fuck just happened?


----------



## KuritaDavion

6 day title reign. That'll help Ziggler.

What a weird way to end the segment.


----------



## Jordo

horrible laugh piss break nexxt


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Anyone else realize that Vickie stole the excuse me gimmick from Cyrus is ECW ten years ago?


----------



## GreenBax

I don't think Vickie's heat is genuine. I just think people want her off the show.


----------



## StraightEdged

WTF


----------



## Baldwin.

Eugh. Natalya.


----------



## mordeaci

:lmao Cole


----------



## Instant Karma

That dastardly Edge attacked Teddy!


----------



## Nexus One

Vickie and Del Rio get the last laught..the way it ALWAYS SHOULD BE!


----------



## killacamt

really Vickie??? and holy fuck shit damn them bitches both look sexy as fuck


----------



## Dub

promo!


----------



## joshman82

a lumberjill match...which means there is no winner


----------



## TNAwesomeness

when it comes to laughs, vicky is the female ted debaise


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

here we go again


----------



## Louie85TX

That's some laugh!


----------



## Amber B

What a let down lol


----------



## daryl74

LOL cole


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Well there you have it.


----------



## ShaggyK

OH SHIT!


----------



## PikachuMan

that doesnt look like sting


----------



## The Ice King

Well now the debate is over. Hahahahaha!


----------



## Even Flow

It's Taker.


----------



## Agmaster

Edge did it? You got proof? Can Tarver be a witness? Someone explain the promo to me, I'm typing as it plays.


----------



## Derek

I guess this confirms that its Taker.


----------



## D17

This week on Raw, nobody gives a flying fuck about the Diva's lumberjill match.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Vickie only gets heat because they want her to get the fuck out of their faces. Not because she's good at her job. Punk gets heat. Vickie does not.


----------



## Natsuke

omfg what happened to eve.

Heavy on the makeup much?


----------



## ClassicJonno

Damn. That's disappointing.


----------



## cavs25

TAKER my man


----------



## VRsick

guess they really wanted to take the mystery out of the 2/21/11 thing with this last promo


----------



## Demandred

YEA. Feel the disappointment! Get ready for that Wade Barrett match thats sure to be a 5 star experience!!!


----------



## chaotic_enigma

Man, Vicky gets heat like no one else!


----------



## This is Sting

Well that def proved its Sting right? lol


----------



## scias423

Undertaker is still the man


----------



## Baldwin.

Well, it's official. It's Undertaker.


----------



## perro

Taker....

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

inb4 I STILL THINK ITZ STING.


----------



## killacamt

sorry folks Sting isn't coming that picture confirmed its Undetaker, why the hell would he need a hype video for this??? really?? really??


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh hey, another Sting/Undertaker/Awesome Kong/El Dandy/Etc etc promo.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

FOOKING STING!


----------



## NyQuil

We get it WWE. Taker is returning to RAW.

Thanks for trolling us for a couple weeks thinking it was Sting.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Okay that was pointless.....

Lets hope that Kong comes in tonight

as for the 2.21.11....yeah that was a big buzz kill


----------



## Rmx820

OMG ITS STING


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

Lol, Vickie and Dolph cackle like cartoon super-villains. Awesome.


----------



## StraightEdged

inc forum crash


----------



## KuritaDavion

Thank god they showed Taker so all this Sting garbage can finally die.


----------



## gilgamesh

So... it was the Undertaker.


----------



## Total Package

Could they make it any more obvious with these promos?


----------



## Ditcka

Boy, they're really making sure we know its Taker coming back and not Sting


----------



## joshman82

well, they aren't hiding it anymore...it's the return of the undertaker...on raw...sweet!


----------



## planetarydeadlock

Dolph deserves to win the title a lot more cleanly than this. Fuck off.


----------



## Louie85TX

Taker indeed!.....yay!!


----------



## chasing2009

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... First Undertaker... Next is Bob Barker... Vince is testing us fans with how much crap we can take! LOL


----------



## NateTahGreat

WHY couldn't it have been Sting?!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I'm guessing Teddy Long returns on Smackdown.


----------



## The Ice King

Love Kevin Hart! Dude's hilarious!


----------



## llamadux

yay taker is back for the 9000000000 time. who will he bury next.


----------



## Equilibrium

OMG its STING!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Anybody need better proof that 2-21-11 is Undertaker?


----------



## gilgamesh

lol @ how WWE trolled the IWC, AGAIN.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

idk why nattie is smiling for, if i was competing for a silver and purple butterfly i'd be piss


----------



## all in all...




----------



## Instant Karma

WAIT. STING IS COMING BACK TO GO AFTER UNDERTAKER, THAT'S WHY THEY SHOWED..

oh forget it


----------



## Jordo

might buy knuckle head


----------



## mordeaci

Does someone have that promo, I missed it.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Cole is such a fucking puppet.


----------



## Avenged Crow

fuck this shit


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Unnecessary promos were unnecessary.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

lmao at people complaining about it not being sting like they didn't give it away last week that the promos were for Taker.



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Vickie only gets heat because they want her to get the fuck out of their faces. Not because she's good at her job. Punk gets heat. Vickie does not.


nah vickie is great.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Taker > Sting.

And I don't even like Taker.


----------



## P-Nex

NyQuil said:


> We get it WWE. Taker is returning to RAW.
> 
> Thanks for trolling us for a couple weeks thinking it was Sting.


That's your own fault.


----------



## cavs25

dont know why people seem so surprised, we knew it was taker since last week when they play the johnny cash song


----------



## Serpent01

Yes, like last week wasn't proof enough that it was undertaker.


----------



## Demandred

chasing2009 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA... First Undertaker... Next is Bob Barker... Vince is testing us fans with how much crap we can take! LOL



Need to add some Beiber Fever to the mix to really get things going. 


So much potential for these vignettes....wasted on someone who has been in the company for 20 fucking years and disappeared/returned just as many times.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

wait...they go from showing undertaker in the house to showing a guy standing outside? i still think sting is coming.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Why was sting wearing the undertakers hat?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

W00T! Taker returning next week! Can't wait...

...damn I really can't wait  I still got a whole week of school to go through.


----------



## steamed hams

perro said:


> Taker....
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Oh god shut up.

'OMG GUISE STING HAS NEVER BEEN IN THE WWE! NOVELTY FACTOR WOULD HAVE LASTED AN EXTRA 5 MINUTES OF IT WAS STING'


----------



## cindel25

Are they ever going to explain why Wade's Nexus took out the Undertaker before bringing him back to RAW?


----------



## ESPNNYC1

And I was right! It is Taker coming. Just shown in the promo!


----------



## Rickey

NyQuil said:


> We get it WWE. Taker is returning to RAW.
> 
> Thanks for trolling us for a couple weeks thinking it was Sting.


It's not the wwe's fault the internet just ran wild with the idea that it _could_ be Sting.


----------



## pjpst6

OMG IT'S STING


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

mordeaci said:


> Does someone have that promo, I missed it.


you'll probably see it later again tonight, or on facebook/youtube later tonight...and for the rest of the week... no worries


----------



## leon79

I missed the promo


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Really, its "Taker" The big talk was about him. Well that was just about gay. I thought it was going to be something to remember, not something to get pissed off over.


----------



## Dub

Undertaker_Fan94 said:


> wait...they go from showing undertaker in the house to showing a guy standing outside? i still think sting is coming.


I saw that aswell, taker was inside while someone was going towards the house.


----------



## JBLoser

:lmao at how obvious that became


----------



## Jon Staley

Well everyone, it's that time in the show now. Be mindful of your keyboard.


----------



## Disciple514

WWE should have just stop at the first video. The mystic is gone.


----------



## Pasab

Ziggler vs ADR vs Edge at Wrestlemania, book it.


----------



## Slam_It

Ok I get it. It's Undertaker. But one more question, Did I see Undertaker walking by the window and then a different shadow (with a witch's hat on) or am I seeing things on my stream?


----------



## Mister Hands

Oooh.


----------



## Stone Hot

the undertaker was inside the cabin but there was another man outside


----------



## Baldwin.

Will LOL if it's Will Smith.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

pissbreak


----------



## ShaggyK

what the fuck is that garbage WrestleMania theme????


----------



## hazuki

THE LADIES MAN!


----------



## Jordo

nver saw the promo


----------



## (q-DoGg)

whoever is in charge of picking ppv theme songs should be fired


----------



## Even Flow

This match is going to be boring.


----------



## StraightEdged

Jobber entrance for Nattie


----------



## joshman82

awesome kong debut? anyone? anyone?


----------



## planetarydeadlock

One of these going heel?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

dragon's going to make miz look like a main eventer again.


----------



## I drink and I know things

BWRBrett said:


> How do you guys sit through this shit every week? I've had it on mute since a few minutes in. Hopefully The Rock shows up soon so I can turn this off.


Says a Jeff Hardy mark


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I wish they showed the divas naked every week then I would actually look forward to seeing them.


----------



## PikachuMan

maryse looking pretty tonight


----------



## Liniert

They can jack my lumber anytime


----------



## The Ice King

Hahaha. When did Eve when the title?
nvm they just answered me.


----------



## Stormbringer

The least they could do is dress in wrestling gear or jeans...


----------



## ClassicJonno

KONG ARRIVAL!?


----------



## Nexus One

Eve is fucking someone backstage to get this kind of push leading to Mania.


----------



## Demandred

Get ready for a wrestlezone exclusive....inside sources say WWE creative is leaning towards a triple threat match for the WHC at WM.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

I am going to sit back and hope that it wasn't Taker.


----------



## steamed hams

Mr MJ™ said:


> Will LOL if it's Will Smith.


I would mark.


----------



## ShaggyK

damn, from the neck down Nattie is fucking bangin


----------



## Dobba

Wheres the black ref?!


----------



## Instant Karma

Not a peep for Eve. And her music is so godawful. They are terrible with diva music.


----------



## Dub

TNA tittle on the line!


----------



## Agmaster

uh where is black ref?


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Maryse!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Natalya vs Eve for the TNA world heavyweight belt!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Eve is such a dog. NATAYLA IS WAYYYYY HOTTER.


----------



## This is Sting

TNA World Title Match should be good


----------



## Mr. Every Night

So wait...the "FIRING" angle seems to have me believe Edge is "retiring"?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

eve looks like she works for mcdonalds


----------



## all in all...

PikachuMan said:


> maryse looking pretty tonight



just stunning


----------



## joshman82

SHUT THE FUCK UP AND CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!


----------



## daryl74

punk and mathews FTW!


----------



## Slam_It

Agmaster said:


> uh where is black ref?


He got promoted. He'll be in a Santino comedy match


----------



## Baldwin.

Maryse looking like an ultra babe tonight.


----------



## P-Nex

Human Nature said:


> Hahaha. When did Eve when the title?
> nvm they just answered me.


She whened it at the last ppv.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

TNAwesomeness said:


> Why was sting wearing the undertakers hat?





Sting adopted the Undertaker gimmick. It's my new theory DAMNIT!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

cavs25 said:


> dont know why people seem so surprised, we knew it was taker since last week when they play the johnny cash song


I'm surprised anyone thought it was going to be Sting in the first place. Sure, the first promo could've been interpreted that way but it was never likely to happen.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

oh damn


----------



## Stormbringer

Pop for the stretch!


----------



## Derek

Cole be trolling.


----------



## Jordo

lol @ cole


----------



## NyQuil

Dobba said:


> Wheres the black ref?!


I thought the same thing. I wonder if he is being punished.


----------



## all in all...

this match has been strangely erotic


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Nexus One said:


> Eve is fucking someone backstage to get this kind of push leading to Mania.


And you know this by.....??


----------



## KuritaDavion

The burial of Natayla continues. Jesus.


----------



## StraightEdged

Michael Cole on fire tonight.


----------



## Mister Hands

This is pretty good. Prittaaaayyy pritttaaaaayy prittttaaaaay pretty good.


----------



## coleminer1

Wrestling>Cena said:


> TNA tittle on the line!


HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

It's Valentine's Day. The black ref is busy.


----------



## SpeedStick

They both going in on Nattie Neidhart


----------



## daryl74

cole really hates nattie eh? lol


----------



## The Ice King

Why are they messing with Natalya like that?
I think she's fine!


----------



## Agmaster

shaddup cole.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

lol cat pack


----------



## NateTahGreat

Just ditch every diva but Layla, Natalya, and Beth and debut Awesome Kong already.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

The commentary between Matthews & Cole is much more exciting than this Diva's match, believe it or not.


----------



## cindel25

Enter LayCool.


----------



## chasing2009

thank god the divas are wearing ring gear on the sides... makes their job alot easier


----------



## ClassicJonno

Dusty Rhodes: "She gotta shoe!"


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

RIHANNA 2.0 BUTT CRACK SIGHTING!


----------



## D17

All in barefeet eh....


----------



## Huganomics

GREAT, GREAT counter by Eve on the surfboard stretch.


----------



## Derek

Cole can't help but laugh. Its NXT Season 3 all over again.


----------



## Dark Kent

Son of a fucking bitch it's The Undertaker....


----------



## Stormbringer

At least could they be respectful of the wrestling in the ring. It's not the best, but there's a certain level of respect you must show the talent.


----------



## Dub

:lmao


----------



## Peapod

I love Cole and Matthews together. They giggle like a couple of kids.


----------



## Instant Karma

Move Matthews to Raw permanently PLEASE.


----------



## Baldwin.

POOR MARYSE!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao This has just fallen apart.


----------



## Demandred

NyQuil said:


> I thought the same thing. I wonder if he is being punished.




I thought doing the divas matches was a punishment? :sad:


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I think Alicia Fox is a cute girl, but she needs to fire her hairstylist and shoot them in the head!


----------



## TNAwesomeness

alisha buttcrack ftw


----------



## Slam_It

Who the fucked just laughed like a little school girl? Made me laugh like one too.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

Cole lol


----------



## pjpst6

lol, are they laughing at the match?


----------



## daryl74

lolz


----------



## This is Sting

Maryse got owned


----------



## scias423

really, why have a divas match when the announcers just dick around the whole time


----------



## ShaggyK

mega botch by Eve


----------



## Total Package

Yeah, yeah, another meaningless Diva match.


----------



## dawgs101

Thank god she lost.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

wack


----------



## cindel25

What the hell was that?


----------



## coleminer1

Who did eve have sex with to become champ? 

She looks so fucking goofy in the ring and no one likes her. And she sucks.


----------



## NateTahGreat

What was that... WHAT. WAS. THAT.


----------



## KITD

"Are you okay?"


----------



## joshman82

Maryse got fucked up. lol. ...NICE counter!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Cole as usual not talking about what is going on in the ring and instead putting himself over. Whatever Vince sees in this douche must involve some sort of nude photos of Vince.


----------



## The Ice King

Muta said:


> The commentary between Matthews & Cole is much more exciting than this Diva's match, believe it or not.


They're trying their best not to die of laughter. hahahahaha.
This stuff is hilarious!

That was one of the weakest endings that I've ever seen! Hahahaha


----------



## Hajduk1911

terrible...only thing good was the commentary hahaha


----------



## StraightEdged

HAHAHA COLE


----------



## leon79

Anyone think All Stars will be good ?


----------



## Nexus One

Natayla got a MUCH better body than Eve.


----------



## Jordo

eve doesnt suit a tittle


----------



## Hotdiggity11

scias423 said:


> really, why have a divas match when the announcers just dick around the whole time




Divas match? DICK around?


ZOMG!!!


----------



## Geeee

Cole and Matthews should do Raw every week. They have so much chemistry. Leave Lawler at home.


----------



## Satanixx

Holy shit who let the divas have a decent match?


Someone's gonna be fired.


----------



## Pasab

Crappy ending.


----------



## Total Package

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Cole as usual not talking about what is going on in the ring and instead putting himself over. Whatever Vince sees in this douche must involve some sort of nude photos of Vince.


What was there to talk about? It was a terrible Diva match that ended with a botch.


----------



## Avenged Crow

that was horrible


----------



## Shivaki

Eve wins with a botched cover and the lumber jills was only there to hide the fact that Natalya is superior. Someone remind me why Eve is champ?


----------



## ShaggyK

so anyone else think Maryse just got her nose broke? she went straight to the back after that cross body


----------



## Mister Hands

God, the second I praise a divas' match, it just collapses in on itself like a dying star. For my next trick, I'll confidently predict Jerry Lawler will _not_ win the belt this Sunday.


----------



## KnowYourRole

What an underwhelming fifteen minutes. First, we know for sure it's Undertaker and then later Eve beats Natalya basically clean.


----------



## D17

Nexus One said:


> Natayla got a MUCH better body than Eve.


Natural colours not shiny bronze, I agree.


----------



## pjpst6

Nexus One said:


> Natayla got a MUCH better body than Eve.


You in to dudes? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## LBGetBack

Why is Eve the champ again? She had NO build up at all, is not over, etc.

Makes no sense.


----------



## Superboy-Prime

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Cole as usual not talking about what is going on in the ring and instead putting himself over. Whatever Vince sees in this douche must involve some sort of nude photos of Vince.


This just further shows that Cole is doing a great job at being a heel. The mark of a successful troll.


----------



## coleminer1

This is why I mark for cole.


----------



## joshman82

after watching the replay, maryse didnt even get hit. lol.

or if she did it was a delayed reaction..


----------



## Nexus One

[email protected] these dudes going gay for Cole in this thread instead of enjoying Natayla on Valentine's Day. Wild.


----------



## amier

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> Cole as usual not talking about what is going on in the ring and instead putting himself over. Whatever Vince sees in this douche must involve some sort of nude photos of Vince.


word, they should drop his ass at WM, cuz he doesn't hype up the matches like JR does..
BRING JR BACK plz Vince.. do it!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL at people in this thread taking a diva's match so seriously. I mean, the diva's match isn't called the routine bathroom break for no reason.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

LBGetBack said:


> Why is Eve the champ again? She had NO build up at all, is not over, etc.
> 
> Makes no sense.


But she looks good with the belt at the WM press conferences.


----------



## Jon Staley

Taker to return, only to be attacked by Sting...?


----------



## NyQuil

I LOL'd when Matthews and Cole started giggling like a couple of girls.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Shivaki said:


> Eve wins with a botched cover and the lumber jills was only there to hide the fact that Natalya is superior. Someone remind me why Eve is champ?


Because Natty sounds like she has rocks in her mouth and can't cut a promo to save her life.


----------



## leon79

Beers are down, onto the Vodka


----------



## Thumbinthebum

leon79 said:


> Anyone think All Stars will be good ?


I think it will be exactly the same as SvR 11 apart from the roster. Since I haven't played the game I can't say whether that's a good or bad thing.


----------



## Hajduk1911

is Aaron's a ******* Best Buy?


----------



## SP103

Anyone catch that comment where Josh told Cole to "Get serious". Botch!


----------



## amier

no point in taker returning to raw


----------



## ClassicJonno

Anyone notice how funny the Domino's guy talks?


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Eve looks better to me


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Thank god it's finally over


----------



## Satanixx

The JPH said:


> Taker to return, only to be attacked by Sting...?


Would be awesome.

he comes out to Seek and Destroy and beats Taker with the bat.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

pjpst6 said:


> You in to dudes? Not that there is anything wrong with that.


You into the whole Red Light District look.....?

Natalya > Eve. In every aspect.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Triple H advertised for March 19th MSG house show.


----------



## LBGetBack

The Striker said:


> But she looks good with the belt at the WM press conferences.


So would a lot of others. Eve winning it just came out of nowhere, and seems to be going nowhere. I don't get it.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Hajduk1911 said:


> is Aaron's a ******* Best Buy?


nah, its like rent a center


----------



## I drink and I know things

They already had the Johnny Cash song playing during last Smackdown. Does nobody watch that show? I assumed everyone already knew it was Taker.


----------



## D17

This Ross Kemp show looks heavy, i'm recording it.


----------



## joshman82

its not the burial of natalya, it's to try and make eve look legit...jesus christ!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

I found a present for all of those who hate Cole and want to see him beaten viciously.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu8Ojt-tUw0


----------



## Demandred

This is Germanys first ever live RAW? What has been the hold up?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

amier said:


> no point in taker returning to raw


His return has to be on Raw to minimise spoilers. If he returned on Smackdown, a show broadcast 4 days after it's taped, too many people would *know* in advance.


----------



## Bloodyhandz

THIS JUST CAME IN!!!!!!!!!!!

CENA SLEEPS WITH TWO VIBRATERS WHILE WATCHING GAY PORN.


----------



## nate_h

They didn't show the Taker promo over here. Guess I didn't miss much


----------



## Hajduk1911

RAW for the first time in Germany? Didn't Germany air ECW Hardcore TV back in the 90s but now RAW?


----------



## Mister Hands

Did Cole just pronounce Deutschland as Doucheland?


----------



## PuddleDancer

leon79 said:


> Anyone think All Stars will be good ?


I do, imma buy it... Hope it gets good reviews as well


----------



## Jordo

omg


----------



## Derek

CATFIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package

God, the Bellas are horrible at everything they do.


----------



## Peapod

LOL


----------



## (q-DoGg)

the bellas are even useless heels


----------



## astrosfan

The Bellas are pyscho


----------



## jfs1408

Oh god, did Pauly Shore give the Bella Twins acting lessons?


----------



## This is Sting

Divas brawl in the back? is this Impact?


----------



## D17

To UK fans, does your Raw seem to end at 04:15 compared to the traditional 4 O'clock, and extra speech from Rocky at the end maybe?


----------



## NyQuil

Anyone else aroused?

Just trollin.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I saw someone with a Nexus shirt on in Manchester today. Me and the dude gave each other a knowing look, was such a sweet little moment. Enough to make your heart melt. Just saying.


----------



## Serpent01

more diva clusterfuck.


----------



## Dub

:lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

bitches be crazy


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Bella Twins are even hotter as heels!


----------



## perro

The Bella's Went Gangsta


----------



## Demandred

Charles gettin involved!


----------



## Silent Alarm

No...let them be.


----------



## dawgs101

Shittiest divas segment ever.

Not believable at all. Fuck.


----------



## Avenged Crow

the fuck was that?


----------



## Superboy-Prime

joshman82 said:


> its not the burial of natalya, it's to try and make eve look legit...jesus christ!


That's pretty much useless since trying to make Eve look legit is the equivalent of trying to make shit turn into gold.


----------



## VRsick

that ref is probably tryin to cop a feel


----------



## Hajduk1911

so stupid

where's the black ref?


----------



## daryl74

LOL


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Bella Twins vs Eve/Gail Kim I call it


----------



## The Ice King

Charles Robinson- DOING WORK! Hahaha


----------



## Geeve

"Get off the hair!"


----------



## coleminer1

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

They must fucking love their job. Can't stop laughing at divas.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

the ref just grabbed natalya's big ass.


----------



## ShaggyK

holy hell that blonde ref almost just killed Nattie lol....anyone else see that?


----------



## nate_h

Kong to debut as some kind of Diva enforcer/manager?


----------



## Bushmaster

I feel like I'm watching tna alittle. Maybe this is setting up awesome kong where all the divas come together to battle her


----------



## Solid_Rob

Why won't the divas stop fighting? IT'S VALENTINES DAY DAMMIT!


----------



## Instant Karma

These Bellas/Gail segments make me hate Danielson by association.


----------



## sesshomaru

noo chaperone


----------



## Dobba

Breaking News: Point of these segments reported as missing.


----------



## StraightEdged

lil' naitch


----------



## cindel25

Bella Twins trying be HARD? Tragic.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

wrestles are NOT actors


----------



## WooKennedy

The Bellas can beat me down if they want.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

What was the point of that?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

God, this movie looks awful!


----------



## Disciple514

Daniel Bryan needs to get his women in check.


----------



## Liniert

The Chaperone, awesome!!


----------



## nathanw89

D17 said:


> To UK fans, does your Raw seem to end at 04:15 compared to the traditional 4 O'clock, and extra speech from Rocky at the end maybe?


it always says 4 15 ...


----------



## GreenBax

YES! The CHAPERONE!!! FUNNIEST FILM OF THE YEAR!!!


----------



## Jordo

omg this film sucks


----------



## Hajduk1911

best movie ever....


----------



## coleminer1

IM MR BRADSTONE, AND IM THE CHAPERONE!


----------



## Peapod

Triple H's movie is more explicit than raw hahaha. pg 13


----------



## Thumbinthebum

jfs1408 said:


> Oh god, did Pauly Shore give the Bella Twins acting lessons?


Yes but he denies it out of sheer embarresment :lmao


----------



## Panzer

Next thing you know, Triple H will get to be good friends with Justin Bieber.


----------



## Vårmakos

The Chaperone to host WM?


----------



## nate_h

D17 said:


> To UK fans, does your Raw seem to end at 04:15 compared to the traditional 4 O'clock, and extra speech from Rocky at the end maybe?


Nope, it always has a finishing time of 4.15am over here. Just in case the show runs over


----------



## leon79

Somebodys about to not be able to compare pain with any other pain


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Mark "Ratings" Henry is getting a push!


----------



## Total Package

FELLA!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

DAT BETTER BE YOUR FANNY PACK [ER]


----------



## StraightEdged

RATINGS


----------



## joshman82

holy shit what a kick. that was sweet!


----------



## Satanixx

Finally!


Some fucking RATINGS!


----------



## Even Flow

SHEAMUS!


----------



## Derek

FELLA


----------



## NyQuil

Fella.


----------



## Silent Alarm

The teacher/principals face in that movie disturbs me. It incredibly chipmunk-ish.

BOW DOWN, PEASANTS!

''Tanoi!''


----------



## NateTahGreat

Mark 'Ratings' Henry is being attacked by the Lime King!


----------



## Dub

Fella!


----------



## The Ice King

Who needs The Rock for ratings, when you have MARK HENRY!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Thanks for the sneak peak at The Chaperone!!! They've convinced me to reserve my ticket.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

FELLA


----------



## (q-DoGg)

(q-DoGg) said:


> wrestles are NOT actors


when there not in the ring lol


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

world's strongest boner.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Let the ratings loose!!!


----------



## cavs25

sheamus gets a pop for taking out the ratings lol


----------



## Jordo

here comes the ratings fella


----------



## Rmx820

I LOVE FUNNY MOVIES AND FIELD TRIPS WHAT A GREAT COMBO


----------



## Hajduk1911

"every Fella!!"


----------



## daryl74

FELLAS!


----------



## Panzer

STOP IT! JUST STOP IT! IT'S JUST TOO MANY LIMES TO HANDLE!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

BRO KICK!!!!


----------



## coleminer1

LOL MIZ GIF THAT HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

lmao.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

HAHA MIZ


----------



## Demandred

ROFL. Between Cena and the Miz its not safe to be backstage in the wwe anymore.


----------



## Frozen Inferno

Nielson Ratings just went off the charts with that segment.


----------



## Dub

:lmao at the miz


----------



## P-Nex

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> I saw someone with a Nexus shirt on in Manchester today. Me and the dude gave each other a knowing look, was such a sweet little moment. Enough to make your heart melt. Just saying.


He totally wants you.


----------



## I drink and I know things

TARVER!!!


----------



## VRsick

pdssshh wtf miz


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao


----------



## scias423

haha miz


----------



## Liniert

A wild Tarver appeared!!!


----------



## leon79

That dude backstage gets owned everyweek


----------



## D17

nate_h said:


> Nope, it always has a finishing time of 4.15am over here. Just in case the show runs over


Ohhhhhh. Well I never really care to watch unless it generally interests me like tonight.

And Miz haha, he rules!


----------



## Pasab

Sheamus FTW!!!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

tarver sighting!


----------



## The Ice King

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!


TARVER!


----------



## sesshomaru

wow Miz, poor guy just pushed hard D:


----------



## Dobba

That 5 seconds of Miz is the highlight of the first 55 minutes.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

LOL Miz pushing that guy was EPIC I says!


----------



## TheWFEffect

I SAW TARVER


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Tarver sighting!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lmao at Miz just shoving that poor guy! :lmao


----------



## killacamt

why did Michael Tarver just randomly have to be standing there?


----------



## Hajduk1911

Tarver lol


----------



## ShaggyK

i have no idea why, but i seem to be liking Sheamus more and more every week


and that move just made me mark for Miz....that shit was hilarious


----------



## Superboy-Prime

That was fucking badass. Someone PLEASE make a gif of the Miz pushing that guy down.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

lOL, THAT BACKSTAGE GUY WENT DOWN LIKE A REF. Book HIM!


----------



## steamed hams

Wow, the WWE refs are so intimidating.


----------



## hazuki

tarver!!!! plz cost lawler.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

He looks sooo strong!


----------



## gilgamesh

Another totally random sighting of Tarver. Maybe it's like a meme?


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Mark "Ratings" Henry is getting a push!


yep, he got his fat ass pushed down lol


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

WTF is up with these random Michael Tarver sightings???


----------



## cindel25

A-Ri! 

I SEE YOU TARVER!


----------



## Mister Hands

Sheamus being awesome, a Tarver sighting and a high profile Bryan match. Business is picking up.


----------



## pjpst6

lolol, what is with all the Michael Tarver photobombs lately. He's always creeping in the background.


----------



## StraightEdged

FUCK YEAH MIZ


----------



## Avenged Crow

lmao Miz. Hilarious


----------



## daryl74

don't push cena's backsatge guy miz!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ah, a rare sighting of a Michaelus Tarversauras.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The Undertarver.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tarver sighting. Is anything gonna happen with him


----------



## Natsuke

TARVER


----------



## buffalochipster

TARVAH!


----------



## Hazzard

Another fucking ad break?


----------



## Jordo

was that tarver?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

One sight of The Miz and Alex Riley and Cole's already beating off to them lol!


----------



## qtgaines

Tarver lulz.


----------



## nate_h

LMFAO MIZ


----------



## ddog121

anyone notice Joey Ryan backstage as well. nice cameo joey


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Hey guys, guess what? Tarver.


----------



## Nexus One

With Miz coming out..that means ONE THING..the main event spot is for the GUEST HOST and Vince


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Tarver vs Undertaker - streak vs uh...book it.


----------



## Vårmakos

The Miz just pushed Stan.


----------



## Ditcka

WWE and their abundance of empty cardboard boxes backstage


----------



## (q-DoGg)

i love playing spot the tarver, its so fun


----------



## Gresty

/yawn


----------



## Hajduk1911

Tarver still has a job?


----------



## MrWalsh

Tarver in the background trying to be on TV


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer

Is Tarver ever gonna do anything other than creep?


----------



## Serpent01

Tarver will give bad luck to the Miz.


----------



## D17

Make it less obvious WWE, I like playing the Tarver game, give him better hiding spots.


----------



## Dub

MEGA MATCH MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## killacamt

Directv>Dish Network


----------



## TheWFEffect

Tarver really has replaced carlito. like mentor like pupil.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Too many commercials


----------



## pjpst6

What's up, guys.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Riley's face :lmao


----------



## Pasab

Tarver to provide the false proof of Edge's involvment.


----------



## Slam_It

Was Tarver the one with the boxing gimmick?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Treme looks very good. It's got The Bunk, how can it fail?


----------



## ClassicJonno

New shirtttt


----------



## StraightEdged

VINTAGE A-RI ON COMMENTARY


----------



## EdEddNEddy

It's time for Botchamania....Riley is here


----------



## (q-DoGg)

i came to play


----------



## I drink and I know things

(q-DoGg) said:


> i love playing spot the tarver, its so fun


I believe I won the first to spot Tarver contest in that segment. At least the first to type his name after seeing him.


----------



## Total Package

:lmao @ the person trolling Miz from over the barracade with a camera last week.


----------



## Shivaki

lol. Whats with the random Tarver sightings? Smart way to keep the fans remembering about the guy though.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I can't take that Treme thing seriously when they have the voice for the Monsters Inc. Guy in it.

MORE DOUCHEY ANNOYING FUCK COLE FOR 15 MINUTES. OH GOODIE.


----------



## Nexus One

Pop for the WWE Champion


----------



## joshman82

was a ry trying to do a shane o mac impression?


----------



## Mister Hands

I hope this leads to A-Ri/Bryan at EC. Or just some sort of Bryan match at EC.


----------



## Jordo

TMPRKO said:


> ROFL. Between Cena and the Miz its not safe to be backstage in the wwe anymore.


hahahahahahaah


----------



## Agmaster

wtf @ his new shirt.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

miz. cue michale cole verbal blowjob.


----------



## The Ice King

Nice new shirt Miz.


----------



## D17

GWON COLE!


----------



## pjpst6

I FIGURED IT OUT....

- Michael Tarver is hosting Wrestlemania
- Michael Tarver is the guy outside of the Undertaker's house in his vignette.


----------



## This is Sting

wtf lol


----------



## WWEfan4eva

killacamt said:


> Directv>Dish Network


DirecTV is better


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This party just took a turn for the douche!


----------



## leon79

Fuck happend there lol


----------



## daryl74

*taps wristwatch in cm punk style, counting down to ai-ri botch


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

lmoa, did Josh just pull Cole's headset off?


----------



## NateTahGreat

EdEddNEddy said:


> It's time for Botchamania....Riley is here


But what does that make the divas match earlier?


----------



## Rated Y2J

Haha Cole's on fire again. Looking forward to this match, and great to see Riley on commentary too.


----------



## Peapod

ROFL WHAT WAS THAT. I thought it was a fan! hahahaha


----------



## nate_h

Tarver to jump Bryan and go straight into the US title fold?

Something to do with the original Nexus and summerslam?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

The Miz Is the Future of this Company!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Oh geez, Riley on commentary. Let the botches commence.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

DB about to make people think miz is a good worker.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I believe I won the first to spot Tarver contest in that segment. At least the first to type his name after seeing him.


well done sir


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Cole just pie faced Matthews. Shit just got real.


----------



## StraightEdged

RILEY ON COMMENTARY AGAIN, YES

DANIEL BORING


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

no pop for danielson. lol


----------



## EdEddNEddy

American Dragon Sign!!! Fuck Yeah!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

More silence for Daniel bryan.


----------



## cindel25

RAW should have "Where's Tarver?" game every Monday night.


----------



## ShaggyK

ugh fuck this crowd....

MARK THE FUCK OUT for the well placed American Dragon sign...that made my night


----------



## ClassicJonno

Don't blow it again A-Ri.


----------



## Shivaki

I just hope that this wont have a clean finish for The Miz...


----------



## Agmaster

Commentary going A-RI!!!


----------



## The Ice King

Might as well be years ago. hahaha.
This will be hilarious.


----------



## VRsick

lol riley on the mic is gold.


----------



## RKO696

How come Tarver keeps popping up all over the place but never actually does anything


----------



## (q-DoGg)

i forgot this is a champion vs champion match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Bryan getting chants!


----------



## hazuki

DANIEL BRYAN CHANTS.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Come on Daniel Son carry Mizanin to a good match


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I wish Matthews would just fucking DROP Cole already. HE WON A MATCH AGAINST JBL FOR CHRIST SAKE.


----------



## perro

The JPH said:


> More silence for Daniel bryan.


Hmm then who are they chanting for....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Daniel Bryan chants FTW!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

Matthew's caught reading from a script. :lmao


----------



## ClassicJonno

Matthews with the update on everything Music.


----------



## Total Package

That's got to be the first time Katy Perry's been mentioned on Raw. Congrats, Matthews.


----------



## cindel25

Alex Riley is the BEST BOTCH MAN IN THE BUSINESS. Run and tell dat!


----------



## wwefanatic89

Daniel Bryan chants!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Botch! Riley called Josh Mike


----------



## ShaggyK

holy fucking shit, i would give my right nut to have announcers who actually CALL THE FUCKING MATCH! god damnit this shit is annoying


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

RKO696 said:


> How come Tarver keeps popping up all over the place but never actually does anything


Patience.


----------



## sickofcena

here comes a botch from a ri


----------



## Ditcka

I still can't get behind Cole calling people nerds


THE MAN WORE FULL DENIM FOR LIKE 10 YEARS


----------



## Peapod

Mizamania....


----------



## Hazzard

Call the fucking match!


----------



## leon79

Dead air.....


----------



## VRsick

lot going on those computer screens on the announce table.


----------



## StraightEdged

MIZAMANIA


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

Mizfest!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Lol at someone carrying Miz's bag. We all know he would rather carry Cena's bag for a better push.


----------



## amier

a ride = glorified butler 
lmao


----------



## NyQuil

Mike.


----------



## D17

'The Great One', more hinting are we Cole?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

alex should stick to commentating


----------



## Total Package

ARi pointing out the meaninglessness of the US title.


----------



## Stormbringer

Miz botch!


----------



## The Ice King

The Striker said:


> Patience.


And I'm so excited for it!


----------



## daemonicwanderer

Such heat for Raw's heel Champion, *sarcasm*


----------



## SP103

*Breaking News:* R-Truth will not be in attendance tonight as he confused Raw being in Anaheim with Los Angeles. 
Whats UP!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Hey look, Daniel Bryan's carrying the Miz to another good match!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

SP103 said:


> *Breaking News:* R-Truth will not be in attendance tonight as he confused Raw being in Anaheim with Los Angeles.
> Whats UP!


:lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

The Miz couldn't sell a simple roll up, and he's the WWE Champion. :no:


----------



## StraightEdged

SP103 said:


> *Breaking News:* R-Truth will not be in attendance tonight as he confused Raw being in Anaheim with Los Angeles.
> Whats UP!



:lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Riley trys talking to Josh Matthews and he ends up calling him Cole when he is clearly talking to Matthews.


----------



## Derek

Its a good thing Booker isn't out there on commentary.

Riley might attack him.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

one of the greatest champions of all time.. wtf cole?


----------



## Jordo

lol at matthews


----------



## Rated Y2J

How long were you the Champion? Never!

:lmao


----------



## finalnight

Lots of cam on the announce table.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

blabla


----------



## GreenBax

SP103 said:


> *Breaking News:* R-Truth will not be in attendance tonight as he confused Raw being in Anaheim with Los Angeles.
> Whats UP!


lmao


----------



## Ditcka

3 color commentators don't work


----------



## Hajduk1911

Miz > HHH


----------



## JBLoser

MIZAMANIA

Cole is just ridiculous.


----------



## ShaggyK

*CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!*


----------



## Geeee

I like how Bryan saved that botch with the rear naked choke.


----------



## coleminer1

Lol Cole and riley


----------



## Peapod

LOL cole just said DB was boring to much.


----------



## Total Package

Miz better than SCSA. :lmao

These jokes get better and better.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Erm, where is Otunga? I demand an explanation.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze

Can someone please tell Cole to CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

COLE SAID IT! "I LOVE MIZ!" End of story. Mystery over. A-ri feels left out.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

All they are doing is talking about The Miz they aren't even calling the match lol!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Hahaha, some of the things Cole said about Miz are true. But no matter what wrestler it is, no one will compare or live up to what Shawn Michaels was.


----------



## Ditcka

*SUPER DRAGON!*


----------



## Jon Staley

Little kid at ringside: "I'll cheer for you Bryan"

I'm not even joking.


----------



## Agmaster

I'm 5 feet away, Miz!


----------



## cavs25

DAMMN nice drop kick


----------



## (q-DoGg)

DB for world champion


----------



## Total Package

Damn, that looked vicious.


----------



## Frozen Inferno

OW!


----------



## Mister Hands

*FUCKING SICK BUMP*


----------



## Derek

Holy shit that was sick


----------



## Jordo

what a move


----------



## EdEddNEddy

*Daniel Bryan: I HAVE TIL 5 FUCKER!!!*


----------



## The Ice King

OUCH!!!!!!


----------



## VRsick

that was the worst move ive ever seen.


----------



## joshman82

oh god i hope that was a spot and not a botch...lol another commercial..WTF


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

riley looks like a serial rapist.


----------



## Hajduk1911

Alex Riley laugh lol


----------



## Slam_It

Good match in the ring, and the crowd is really into it. Commentary is the cherry on top. Calm down guys.


----------



## StraightEdged

HOLY SHIT


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Muta said:


> Hahaha, some of the things Cole said about Miz are true. But no matter what wrestler it is, no one will compare or live up to what Shawn Michaels was.


For real...?


----------



## Dub

ouch


----------



## Thumbinthebum

The King of Blaze said:


> Can someone please tell Cole to CALL THE FUCKING MATCH!!!!


You really want Cole to try and call the in-ring action considering he knows *nothing* about wrestling, as demonstrated by his entire career in WWE?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I think Alberto Del RIo and Daniel Bryan could put on some fantastic matches together.


----------



## Shazayum

this is a great match so far.


----------



## ShaggyK

never thought i'd say thank god for a commercial...but my god Cole and A-Ri are more annoying than a group of high school girls


----------



## Pasab

Dangerous move by the Miz. Why was Bryan using the sleeper?!!


----------



## The Ice King

4 TIMES THE STEAK!!!!!


----------



## Mister Hands

Bryan taking Miz to the best match he's had since the TLC with Lawler. Raw's main event scene is quite troubling, really.


----------



## sesshomaru

great match....that barricade spot was sick.


----------



## StraightEdged

Miz is carrying Daniel Boring to a great match.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Succulent.


----------



## Azuran

Dolph Ziggler - World Champion
Christian, MVP, Kofi - Jobbers for life.

Suck it haters. Woooo!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

as usual dragon sells moves like death


----------



## wwefanatic89

I think that was a botch. Miz was expecting Daniel Bryan to bounce off the ropes and back in the ring.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

ERRRRRRRRRECCCTIALLLLLLLLLL DISSSSSSSSSFFUUUNNNCTIOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


----------



## Satanixx

Awesome match.


That neckbraker on the ropes looked sick


----------



## The Hardcore Show

shame they are using NWA's Straight Outta Compton for a movie with guy that used to get his ass kicked by his dad on That 70's Show.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Great match so far, real enjoyable, as expected.


----------



## Vårmakos

Starting to miss the pre-NXT "Vintage" Michael Cole.


----------



## Total Package

Human Nature said:


> 4 TIMES THE STEAK!!!!!


A WHOLE HUNK OF COW!


----------



## qtgaines

THoughts on winner of this match?


----------



## sesshomaru

turnbuckle powerbomb!!!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

miz is getting owned


----------



## SP103

Miz is like "Hey whoah wait I don't want to sell or actually take a bump I'm the Miz".


----------



## jjapples

StraightEdged said:


> Miz is carrying Daniel Boring to a great match.


Yeah that's what's happening...


----------



## VRsick

lol what the fuck is with rileys face?


----------



## Jon Staley

FYI Joey Ryan was also lurking backstage with Tarver.


----------



## cavs25

damnnn!!!!!!!! POWERBOMB


----------



## Silent Alarm

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> ERRRRRRRRRECCCTIALLLLLLLLLL DISSSSSSSSSFFUUUNNNCTIOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.


See your local G.P.


----------



## ShaggyK

holy powerbomb batman


----------



## Hajduk1911

Riley is now 10 feet away


----------



## hazuki

sick powerbomb.


----------



## Ravenz_Rulz

Alex Riley: Always 5 to 10 feet away -_-


----------



## Total Package

Damn good match. Crowd is really in to it.


----------



## Nexus One

The Cali crowd loves Bryan's comebacks in this match


----------



## Dub

very good match


----------



## leon79

Best match in weeks


----------



## Bushmaster

Amazing match. Motn for sure


----------



## perro

MOTN!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

i'm always impressed wiff DANIEL BRYAN an hiz abilities in teh ring. BUT THE GUYS A GOOF!!!


----------



## joshman82

i'm not a wrestler, but miz really could have sold those kicks...wtf was that?


----------



## Disciple514

A-ri's hard on is increasing. First is was 5 ft, now its 10 ft.


----------



## VRsick

what a throw? cant he call it a german suplex?


----------



## ShaggyK

these two need to feud.....like now, we need more matches like this


----------



## nate_h

Come on. Give Bryan a decent storyline. The crowds love his great matches.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

LOL RILEY HAS A BIG RASH ON HIS FACE


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Miz got his fucking head kicked in!!!


----------



## Total Package

Man, great match.


----------



## I drink and I know things

This match is pretty damn awesome


----------



## daryl74

nice match


----------



## Geeee

This is the best Daniel Bryan match in months. Should let him have good matches like this instead of feuding with the Bellas.


----------



## Slam_It

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> i'm always impressed wiff DANIEL BRYAN an hiz abilities in teh ring. BUT THE GUYS A GOOF!!!


Haha. I loled for realz.

Loving this match.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

wack ending


----------



## D17

MOTN.


----------



## mordeaci

Nice, someone in the back decided to set Cole straight


----------



## wwefanatic89

Clean win by Miz!!!!!


----------



## natetendo83

wow good match. Miz with the W but they both looked strong


----------



## JBLoser

rofl Cole


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Wow that match was amazing.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

So the Miz goes 1-3 against Bryan then.


----------



## cavs25

Bryan made the miz look like a million bucks


----------



## Vårmakos

If it weren't for Cole's commentary.. that would've been an awesom-er match.


----------



## Nexus One

Pop for Skull Crushing Finale


----------



## Hajduk1911

hahahaha!


----------



## StraightEdged

MIZ WON CLEAN

IM MARKING OUT


----------



## Mister Hands

And Miz looks like a million bucks. _THE ENTIRE RAW MIDCARD COULD LOOK THAT WAY._ Just put 'em in there.


----------



## Total Package

Great showing for DB. Get him away from Gail Kim and get him some more real matches.


----------



## jfs1408

Great match


----------



## Avenged Crow

great match. good to see Miz get the win here


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> DB about to make people think miz is a good worker.


^^^^^^


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

they have compared the miz to austin, backlund and rocky balboa.. all in a same match.


----------



## Derek

Some awkwardness, but both men came out looking great, which is something Miz needed probably more than DB.


----------



## finalnight

Commentary ruined a great match.


----------



## The Ice King

Ricezilla said:


> Starting to miss the pre-NXT "Vintage" Michael Cole.


I don't think I could ever miss that Michael Cole.



Total Package said:


> A WHOLE HUNK OF COW!


I was wondering what he was singing there. Haha.
I thought he sang: A ****** cow. Hahahaha 


Wow, Cole just said "What a throw" for a belly to back suplex. Haha.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

no


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Daniel Bryan carries The Miz to another good match!


----------



## Nexus One

That's HEAT!


----------



## Jordo

how could we not see it


----------



## leon79

Miz be trolling


----------



## Instant Karma

Riffing on a guy in mourning.


----------



## Louie85TX

Damn good match!,[email protected]&Riley marking out for Miz's win


----------



## ShaggyK

that match proved that DB should be feuding for the WWE title


----------



## PikachuMan

omg


----------



## daryl74

surely not?


----------



## Liniert

Hes not going there, please dont


----------



## pjpst6

ugh, don't joke about Jerry's mom passing away.


----------



## perro

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Daniel Bryan carries The Miz to another good match!


yeah cause the miz clearly just stood there :no:


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

That was pretty darn good match! Too bad for the fucking commerical in the middle of it.

Daniel Bryan rules!!! Hopefully the damned "WWE Universe" can start getting behind him. He deserves it!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

Miz should have mocked Lawler's mother, not offered his sincere condolences.


----------



## mordeaci

Miz carries Daniel Bryan to another great match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

he has a sore throat you can hear it.


----------



## Pasab

Great match.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

two more matches


----------



## Total Package

Character breakage. Totally unnecessary mic bit but oh well. Great match.


----------



## GreenBax

Anddddddddd they went there.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh miz.....why do you use cheap heat so much.

It's not original anymore


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

The JPH said:


> Miz should have mocked Lawler's mother, not offered his sincere condolences.


----------



## cavs25

miz getting cheered...kinda?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

good promo.


----------



## Instant Karma

That was probably the best way to handle that, tbh.


----------



## JBLoser

Glad Miz didn't run too deep there.


----------



## ajp82

Fair doos to Miz, he handled that well.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

Pathetic, WWE once again using death to get heat.


----------



## Nexus One

He called the Miz "the Great One" earlier in the match..forgot to mention that. LOL.


----------



## amier

MR_PERVERT_ said:


> That was pretty darn good match! Too bad for the fucking commerical in the middle of it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan rules!!! Hopefully the damned "WWE Universe" can start getting behind him. He deserves it!!!


word, they should change his damn entrance theme, it sux for a wwe theme


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

perro said:


> yeah cause the miz clearly just stood there :no:


His nickname should be Samsonite.


----------



## -XERO-

Vince McMahon will show up and tell who it is


----------



## Rickey

Human Nature said:


> 4 TIMES THE STEAK!!!!!


love that commercial!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

The JPH said:


> Miz should have mocked Lawler's mother, not offered his sincere condolences.


No he shouldn't, that post match promo was pitched perfectly. This isn't TNA.


----------



## Slam_It

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Pathetic, WWE once again using death to get heat.


He got cheered for offering his condolences.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

i wish the miz and a-ri didnt look so gay together


----------



## astrosfan

Time is going by so slow. I just want to fast forward to the announcement


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Miz offers his condolences to King, and the crowd boo's him fpalm.


----------



## sickofcena

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Pathetic, WWE once again using death to get heat.


how?


----------



## pjpst6

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Pathetic, WWE once again using death to get heat.


At least it wasn't a match that involved the custody of someone's kids. TNA/Jeff Jarrett is a fucking joke.


----------



## FITZ

Good match bar that really awkward sleeper attempt. The crowd was so into that match too. Looking at the crowd you had people standing up on near falls from Danielson and putting their hands on their head which is pretty much the equivalent of "OMG HOLY SHIT NO WAY IS HE GONNA DO IT?!!!!" or else least those were my feelings any time I've ever done that at a wrestling show.


----------



## VRsick

why are they just naming random famous people. russell brand? dont think he was ever rumored.


----------



## Mister Hands

Instant Karma said:


> That was probably the best way to handle that, tbh.


Yeah, it was like "Sincere condolences" - beat - and now I'm gonna sell the PPV, because that's what you'd do too.


----------



## Sphynxx

Wsupden said:


> he has a sore throat you can hear it.


He should stop deep throating Riley before Raw


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I liked how Miz handled the situation with King's mom. He didn't take it too far which is a good thing.


----------



## Geeee

ShaggyK said:


> that match proved that DB should be feuding for the WWE title


Or at least feuding with a male superstar and getting matches on PPV.


----------



## joshman82

peepoholic said:


> No he shouldn't, that post match promo was pitched perfectly. This isn't TNA.


agreed.


----------



## ShaggyK

(q-DoGg) said:


> i wish the miz and a-ri didnt look so gay together


just take A-Ri away and problem solved


----------



## why

they mentioned stone cold. It's gotta be Rocky


----------



## Shazayum

come on, just ANNOUNCE THE HOST


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Okay so Riley still ended up botching. He calls Josh Matthews the wrong name twice when he is clearly talking to him. He called him Michael Cole twice.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Cena/Punk was good, and Miz/Bryan was better. Solid Raw thus far...Rock would be some excellent icing.


----------



## Agmaster

The JPH said:


> Miz should have mocked Lawler's mother, not offered his sincere condolences.


I know I would've. Miz is really a softie of a heel.


----------



## cavs25

Russel Brand now a candidate for WM guest host lol


----------



## StraightEdged

Tasteful promo by Miz


----------



## Nexus One

SummerLove said:


> come on, just ANNOUNCE THE HOST


It's in the main event spot..You got almost 45 minutes to wait


----------



## Amber B

God I love that song.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

GO COMPARE YOUR FUCKING DIGNITY FROM BEFORE YOU DID THAT SHITTY ADVERT TO AFTER IT.


----------



## ajp82

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> I liked how Miz handled the situation with King's mom. He didn't take it too far which is a good thing.


this, nice touch and I'd expect cleared by Lawler first


----------



## Hajduk1911

Skip Sheffield is the host....Yup Yup Yup


----------



## ShaggyK

pjpst6 said:


> At least it wasn't a match that involved the custody of someone's kids. TNA/Jeff Jarrett is a fucking joke.


errr Eddie/Rey feud over Dominic....


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

sickofcena said:


> how?


It looked and sounded like he was being sarcastic.


----------



## leon79

Guest host of WM is.......


----------



## Total Package

cavs25 said:


> Russel Brand now a candidate for WM guest host lol


So the pay is a bundle of coke?


----------



## Instant Karma

Hajduk1911 said:


> Skip Sheffield is the host....Yup Yup Yup


What it do!


----------



## Jordo

am really tired and drunk lol


----------



## Rated Y2J

Real good match. Can't wait to find out who the Guest Host for Wrestlemania is.


----------



## mordeaci

pjpst6 said:


> At least it wasn't a match that involved the custody of someone's kids. TNA/Jeff Jarrett is a fucking joke.


Eddie Guerrero/Rey Mysterio 2005


----------



## mobgoblin

pjpst6 said:


> At least it wasn't a match that involved the custody of someone's kids. TNA/Jeff Jarrett is a fucking joke.


The Ladder Match for Custody of Dominic Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio says hello. TNA may suck, but they're still just ripping off the 'E


----------



## FITZ

JEFF.JARRETT said:


> Pathetic, WWE once again using death to get heat.


They didn't though. Look, they have a title match on Sunday and this is the last week that the WWE has to get people to care about that match. Miz has to talk about it since Lawler isn't there they need to explain why.


----------



## perro

ShaggyK said:


> errr Eddie/Rey feud over Dominic....


That Feud had no actual bearing in real life

you cant compare to the 2


----------



## Baldwin.

If it is The Rock and he actually shows up in the arena, how long do you think the forum will be down for?


----------



## sesshomaru

WWE did the best thing to handle King's absence. Miz would have gotten nothing from mocking King's mother, and he dosen't need the cheap heat either.


----------



## Hajduk1911

this guy needs 5 hour energy to read the paper?!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

we dont have time for a tag match


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

OTUNGA!!!!!


----------



## Dub

OTUNGA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79

Otuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

Geeee said:


> Or at least feuding with a male superstar and getting matches on PPV.


Agreed!!! Have somebody feud with him for the US Title! I would love to see him and Alex Riley feud. 

How good is Daniel Bryan on the mic? I want to see him start cutting some promos.

Oh God! Here is Nexus!!!


----------



## KITD

After that Russell Brand better be the host


----------



## D17

It's the green gang!


----------



## Jordo

FUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG TUNGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Jon Staley

Mason Ryan needs to lose the beard.

Also, nice pop for Morrison.


----------



## daryl74

10 ton tung!


----------



## StraightEdged

OTUNGA


----------



## cucumberlava

ROFL! R-truth really must have gone to wrong stadium!


----------



## Silent Alarm

Tungamania, Blockhead & Sheepshagger in the house.


----------



## DaGhost

Mr MJ™ said:


> If it is The Rock and he actually shows up in the arena, how long do you think the forum will be down for?


30 mins max.

I dont know but do we have any confirmation tonight?


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

ShaggyK said:


> errr Eddie/Rey feud over Dominic....


Pwnt


----------



## Pasab

Botchunga...


----------



## Slam_It

Fuck the Nexus. This RAW was actually speeding up quite nicely and there's still the host of Mania announcement to come and now these fuckers are on.


----------



## joshman82

i thought morrison was supposed to face truth?


----------



## Amber B

Lol he's full of serious business right now.


----------



## Agmaster

Fuckup the "What's up?"!! Fuckup the "What's up?"!! Fuckup the "What's up?"!!

BOO THIS shit. I want Truth heeling


----------



## jfs1408

This could be fun


----------



## FITZ

Why is R-Truth in Elimination Chamber? 

And didn't they say Truth and Morrison were wrestling each other at the start of the show?


----------



## mordeaci

What the fuck, I thought it was Truth vs Morrison?


----------



## Jon Staley

D17 said:


> It's the green gang!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## cavs25

Morrison iz zooo ovaaa

just kidding am a morrison fan


----------



## Omega_VIK

That was a pretty good match between Bryan and Miz. Too bad the match at EC won't be nowhere as good as this was.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

The Zookeepah!!!


----------



## dawgs101

I'ma be pissed if the WM Host is a celebrity not connected to wrestling at all. That would be stupidity at its finest, or, you know, worst. Nothing against celebrities not connected to WWE - ie: you wouldn't have John Cena host the Emmy's.

So who will it be? An on and off active person - ie: HBK, Jericho, Batista ... or will it be a retired legend? SCSA, Rock, Macho Man, etc?

I'm hoping it's SCSA or Rock - hell, give me both.


----------



## The Ice King

Jordo said:


> am really tired and drunk lol


You must stay awake for Rock.
And your boy is about to have a match! Haha.



:lmao they're not letting R-Truth rap "What's Up"


----------



## Thumbinthebum

mordeaci said:


> Eddie Guerrero/Rey Mysterio 2005


And doesn't that demonstrate how creatively dead TNA is, taking a terrible idea that should be forgotten and actually repeating it.


----------



## leon79

Truth jobbing entrance due to his amazing geographical abilites


----------



## daemonicwanderer

I thought JoMo and Truth had a match against each other? And JoMo looked pissed as hell! Oh, thanks Cole for explaining.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Well you see the WWE title has diamonds, or at least it looks like it, which are minerals, which comes from rocks. OMG, IT IS HIM!!! :O


----------



## pjpst6

mobgoblin said:


> The Ladder Match for Custody of Dominic Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio says hello. TNA may suck, but they're still just ripping off the 'E



d'oh.

that must have happened when i stopped watching for a few years. 

i'm eating crow.


----------



## Nexus One

DaGhost said:


> 30 mins max.
> 
> I dont know but do we have any confirmation tonight?


Facebook


----------



## I drink and I know things

JEFF.JARRETT is the most amazing poster on these forums.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

R-Truth got no mic time tonight lolz.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

AHAAH it's TRUTH! Botch Watch!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

D17 said:


> It's the green gang!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

lol i bet you its make up


----------



## Mister Hands

So if the GM changed the match because of what happened last week, why did he book the singles match in the first place?


----------



## Jordo

NICE MAKE UP JMO


----------



## chasing2009

Watchup Buffalo New York!


----------



## Hajduk1911

nice makeup on JoMo


----------



## jfs1408

Amber B said:


> Lol he's full of serious business right now.


It's cuz this shit just got real


----------



## perro

Mcguilicuty should be named "Mr. Average"


----------



## ShaggyK

so much for R-Truth's knee injury from last week


----------



## planetarydeadlock

Truth to get battered and get kicked out the EC.


----------



## Baldwin.

perro said:


> Mcguilicuty should be named "Mr. Average"


I prefer 'Mr. Shit'


----------



## daryl74

get him m-ry!


----------



## Derek

I hope they let Melina put that make up on JoMo.


Since they don't let her do anything else.


----------



## Omega_VIK

We have a botchamania contender here.


----------



## Avenged Crow

Dont botch Otunga


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Mr MJ™ said:


> I prefer 'Mr. Shit'


:lmao


----------



## leon79

Mason is the only Batista in the Village


----------



## Silent Alarm

Otunga with his gold booties. Flash bastard.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Truth botch.


----------



## perro

> The Ladder Match for Custody of Dominic Eddie Guerrero vs. Rey Mysterio says hello. TNA may suck, but they're still just ripping off the 'E


 There Not Comparble

one was fake the other has actual bearing in real life


----------



## Dub

Morrison is about to go parkour


----------



## I drink and I know things

perro said:


> Mcguilicuty should be named "Mr. Average"


If only his microphone skills were "average".


----------



## StraightEdged

OTUNGA PUTTING ON A CLINIC TONIGHT


----------



## cavs25

lmao is mason ryan screaming squeeze him?


----------



## pjpst6




----------



## nate_h

Sweet slam by JoMo there.


----------



## Slam_It

Just noticed black ref! Woohoo! Black ref climbing the ranks. Soon he'll be screwing John Cena and fast counting Orton.


----------



## Avenged Crow

lol some weak ass punches there


----------



## amier

wait a min,, didnt they promote that every member of the chamber match would face each other tonite in singles matches? i swear i saw truth vs morrison.. now wtf happened ??


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Botchatunga, TRUWF, and Black Ref. I may explode.


----------



## Mister Hands

Morrison doesn't do "aggressive" very well. I think it's his sissy punches


----------



## ShaggyK

i dont understand what WWE are doing with JOMO....


----------



## Derek

McGillicuty is gonna be pissing blood tomorrow.


----------



## Total Package

McGillicutty over selling.


----------



## PikachuMan

kick his ass morrison


----------



## SP103

Morrison is wrestling stiff tonight! How's your skull Otunga?


----------



## Demandred

David Otunga may be the worst wrestler to ever get onto the main roster of the WWE. That includes ultimate warrior and mantaur.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Kinda funny that Otunga is the only member left of the Original Nexus and he was debatably the worst worker out of all eight of them.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

pjpst6 said:


>


----------



## D17

Cool move.


----------



## Amber B

I'm sorry but Morrison kicks and punches like he has a vagina.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YOUR WINNER, PAR KOURRISON!!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos

HOW MANY FINISHERS DOES MORRISON HAVE?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

WWJD "What Would JoMo(heel) DO


----------



## joshman82

angry john morrison..


----------



## Agmaster

Get your hard on IWC, THIS is the JoMo we want. And as a face.


----------



## Total Package

Mason... that was... awkward.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Morrison fears kicking ass.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wow, does Morrison have makeup over his eye?


----------



## Jordo

Not the song again


----------



## Pasab

It seems that Morrison doesn't like to wear make up... ):


----------



## natetendo83

Say what you will, that second pick up and drop on Otunga was insane.


----------



## The Ice King

Slam_It said:


> Just noticed black ref! Woohoo! Black ref climbing the ranks. Soon he'll be screwing John Cena and fast counting Orton.


AND he just held back Mason Ryan like it was nothing. Hahaha. 
BOSS!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

That's one pissed off pretty boy!


----------



## -XERO-

How they gonna do Batista like that...


----------



## (q-DoGg)

CHRIS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK

did the ref just botch the Jomo attack on Mason?


----------



## D17

JERICHO!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion

Love how Truth is just an afterthought in the commentary.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Well that's an absolute must-buy.


----------



## Amber B

Jericho...how I miss you. *sigh*


----------



## Total Package

JERICHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin.

R-Truth's nose looks bigger than usual.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

YES! GETTING THAT BOOK!


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

After years of doing nothing with Morrison, WWE has really booked him very well the past few weeks and as a result they have made him look very strong & a legitimate title contender.


----------



## Instant Karma

The Striker said:


> YOUR WINNER, PAR KOURRISON!!!!!


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Derek

Totally picking up that book on Wednesday. His first book was amazing.


----------



## mordeaci

Holy shit I wasn't paying attention and when I heard his music I fucking marked, book looks interesting though.


----------



## Liniert

i was looking away from the TV and heard Jerichos theme, nearly shit myself


----------



## I drink and I know things

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Kinda funny that Otunga is the only member left of the Original Nexus and he was *debatably* the worst worker out of all eight of them.


I approve of making up a word, but I don't think it's debatable at all. He was by far the worst worker of original Nexus.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Wonder if that book is any good?


----------



## Slam_It

Already preorded the book. Will be transferred to my Kindle through the magic of the internet soon enough.


----------



## Louie85TX

I want that Jericho book!


----------



## buffalochipster

Already have my copy from Amazon, excellent read so far.


----------



## D17

Going to find out the guest host (Rock) in minutes, but first Sheamus vs Boreton.


----------



## Total Package

KuritaDavion said:


> Love how Truth is just an afterthought in the commentary.


The fact that he gets main event push is the biggest mystery of all time.


----------



## finalnight

I just heard the Y2J music and came running back into the room, was let down, lol.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Sheamus vs. Orton. WHAT A FRESH MATCH UP WE HAVE RIGHT HERE.


----------



## Amber B

Silent Alarm said:


> Wonder if that book is any good?


It's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

sucker punch?


----------



## StraightEdged

I will be buying that book


----------



## nate_h

Record number of breaks surely!?


----------



## Mister Hands

Got that book ordered last night. Can't fucking wait to read it.


----------



## Baldwin.

I never read Jericho's first book. Might pick them both up and give them a read. They sound like they are worth it.


----------



## Dub

Can wait for Jericho's book to arrive


----------



## Omega_VIK

Jericho, please come back.


----------



## Demandred

Regardless of how big a let down the host reveal is at least I know I can read the new Jericho book soon


----------



## ShaggyK

sooooo where can i buy Jericho's book? serious question....i've never bought a book in my life


----------



## p862011

wwe may be onto something with morrison i think how they made him more aggressive tonight is what they should be doing instead of his posing and giving glasses to kids

also a good reason for making him use a running knee blast instead of star ship pain since it is more brutal


----------



## The Ice King

Epic Cheetos commercial!


----------



## D17

Maaaatt Daaaaaaaamon


----------



## P-Nex

Ricezilla said:


> HOW MANY FINISHERS DOES MORRISON HAVE?


As many as he wants. He is the prince of parkour.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Screw Sheamus vs. Orton let it be the main event of Superstars I wanna see The Rock!


----------



## scias423

im still going with Sting as the guest host


----------



## Rated Y2J

Mr MJ™ said:


> I never read Jericho's first book. Might pick them both up and give them a read. They sound like they are worth it.


Oh, absolutely. His first was an amazing read.

GUEST HOST SOON!


----------



## Baldwin.

ShaggyK said:


> sooooo where can i buy Jericho's book? serious question....i've never bought a book in my life


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Undisputed-...1490/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1297740593&sr=8-2


----------



## Total Package

ShaggyK said:


> sooooo where can i buy Jericho's book? serious question....i've never bought a book in my life


A book store.


----------



## Agmaster

Human Nature said:


> Epic Cheetos commercial!


We know!


----------



## METTY

The Rock just uploaded this pic to his Facebook minutes ago...

Perhaps filming his promo for RAW tonight?

http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/11990?code=yiv8RB


----------



## Slam_It

Mr MJ™ said:


> I never read Jericho's first book. Might pick them both up and give them a read. They sound like they are worth it.


Chris Jericho
Bret Hart
Mick Foley's first two books

Death of WCW

Everything else.

Shawn Michael's book (What a piece of shit that was)

In that order.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

OMG ROCK'S TWITTER http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/11988 OMG OMG HE'S THE HOST! BUT NOT THERE IN PERSON  BUT WHO CARES ITS THE ROCK


----------



## Jordo

otunga pics


----------



## Amber B

ShaggyK said:


> sooooo where can i buy Jericho's book? serious question....i've never bought a book in my life


No. You're joking...


I will take that as a not serious question even if you say otherwise.


----------



## leon79

WTF IS THIS SHIT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Demandred

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

"Did You Know" is steping up


----------



## D17

WTF is this shit?


----------



## Instant Karma

lol. commercial for SmackDown coming here and they openly advertise Undertaker as coming back.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

WHO THE FUCK IS DIS? MOVE.


----------



## Amber B

The fuck?


----------



## Baldwin.

Eugh. Rock not there in person?

Not as good.


----------



## This is Sting

THE GUEST HOST ARIEL WINTER!


----------



## Hajduk1911

who's this?!


----------



## Total Package

I thought that was the guest host for WM for a sec.


----------



## irishboy109

wtf????


----------



## Agmaster

The fuck is this shit?!

Edit; Damn, I was not the only one going wtf is this...


----------



## Hotdiggity11

WTF is this? lol


----------



## Avenged Crow

this is a damn shame


----------



## Silent Alarm

Oh Christ, this nonsense.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Who the fuck?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

What the hell is this shit?


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

The fuck is this?


----------



## Amber B

:lmao


----------



## Panzer

No one cares.


----------



## PikachuMan

fucking disney channel shit


----------



## Theproof

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Liniert

there you go, Wrestlemania guest host in the ring


----------



## dawgs101

She's actually doing a better than many of the guest hosts we've seen.


----------



## Peapod

NEXUS BEAT DOWN


----------



## Jordo

i would, you know u would


----------



## KuritaDavion

Oh they are going to boo the hell out of her.


----------



## daryl74

oh, i am doing well thanks.....ariel lol


----------



## DFUSCMAN

who the fuck..............damn you wwe


----------



## WooKennedy

Who the fucking hell is she?


----------



## The Tony

Yup. It's officially The Rock.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Piss break.


----------



## cucumberlava

HAHAAHA heres the guest host!


----------



## Hazzard

What the fuck?


----------



## jfs1408

Why the hell did she say it like H was gonna come out?


----------



## leon79

Even cole sighed


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

I have the urge to just rape the fuck out of that little girl.


----------



## sickofcena

Triple H? i thought he was injured?


----------



## steamed hams

They should have picked a girl with a bigger nose.


----------



## Derek

Good thing for this girl that Lawler isn't there.


----------



## Cynic

I sort of feel like this segment will determine whether or not I keep watching wrestling.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I actually thought this little cunt was going to be named guest host for a second.


----------



## Mister Hands

THIS GOT SO CREEPY SO FAST


----------



## Rmx820

WHY IS SHE SCREAMING


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'll give her credit, she's brave...


----------



## Instant Karma

I'd hit it.


----------



## joshman82

HHH guest host? hahahahaha, someone brought this up earlier today...they were right. lol


----------



## Total Package

This isn't happening.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Khali, please give this kid a fucking chop.


----------



## Baldwin.

She looks like a mascot for La Resistance when they moved to Quebec


----------



## Omega_VIK

DO. NOT. GIVE. A. FUCK.


----------



## Amber B

Lord have mercy...


----------



## why

BRING ON THE ROCK


----------



## Even Flow

:lmao Khali kiss cam


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Oh god...Khali is one foot away from being a pedo here


----------



## Hajduk1911

oh boy here we go with this nonsense again....


----------



## Dub

Derek said:


> Good thing for this girl that Lawler isn't there.


:lmao


----------



## Theproof

What has wrestling come too.....


----------



## pochepiller

"She's a kid, she's exciting" ??????? WTF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer

Khali to rape her.


----------



## D17

.....just no.


----------



## Demandred

Way to tease a triple h return bitch......What a let down.


----------



## VRsick

really fucking embarrassing


----------



## ShaggyK

damn, we had a pretty good RAW going until this


----------



## (q-DoGg)

wwe note to self; little girls get no fan reaction


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

khali the great pedophile.


----------



## StraightEdged

a near perfect raw ruined by this shit


----------



## leon79

This is all kinds of awkward


----------



## pewpewpew

I hope Khali boots her and goes for the pin


----------



## Rated Y2J

THIS is TV.


----------



## cindel25

I am cringing. This is me cringing. CRINGE!


----------



## Pasab

Interesting.


----------



## KnowYourRole

I wonder what made Vince let Cole just talk shit about wrestlers for 4 hours.


----------



## giggs

Jordo said:


> i would, you know u would


:lmao


----------



## The Ice King

metty31 said:


> The Rock just uploaded this pic to his Facebook minutes ago...
> 
> Perhaps filming his promo for RAW tonight?
> 
> http://www.whosay.com/DwayneJohnson/photos/11990?code=yiv8RB


OH SNAP!
Too bad he's not there. But still he will for sure be at WM.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

A 14 (?) year old girl introducing the Khali Kiss Cam is wrong on just about every level.


----------



## KuritaDavion

I don't even......what's the point of......huh?


----------



## Total Package

COLE! :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

COLE LMFAOO


----------



## Natsuke

Oh dear god.


----------



## DanTheMan07

Khali heel turn, brain chop to the girl.


----------



## WooKennedy

Alright, he's my number. 07485598722

Give me a ring when she's 18.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

screw this shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

I miss St Valentines Day Massacre.


----------



## jfs1408

Khali's about to run train on her


----------



## Geeee

Why is Cole burying the guest host?


----------



## PikachuMan

dont they usually do this shit in the commercials


----------



## Slam_It

She should have brought her on screen sister from Modern Family. At least she's 18. I think.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

lulz, RACIST COLE.


----------



## jjapples

She's so little...Khali to ruin the segment.


----------



## TheWFEffect

Good thing batista is not there.


----------



## Amber B

The fucking fuck? Creeptastic.


----------



## Dub

AAHHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH at cole


----------



## mordeaci

:facepalm Khali hasn't done this segment since 2008


----------



## Panzer

Learn English already Khali damn. You're around English speakers most of the time for crying out loud.


----------



## SP103

so many pedophiles are jerking off to this 12 year old in the ring.


----------



## joshman82

plerase put the camera on cole and mathews...i'm begging you


----------



## (q-DoGg)

lol


----------



## cindel25

Kiss Cam?


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh matthews, "how did that guy get that girl?"


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

Pat Patterson in 5...4...3..2...


----------



## perro

This is 5 mintues that could be spent giving Daniel Bryan a story line


----------



## scias423

glad to see khali is moving up the card while cena starts the show


----------



## KidGold17

WWE Children's Championship on the way....


----------



## ShaggyK

(q-DoGg) said:


> wwe note to self; little girls get no fan reaction


angry Miz girl worked ok


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

HEY! ITS MY GIRL!

Gotta love santino.

Poor Dolph.


----------



## Amber B

I cant... :lmao


----------



## Theproof

lol I was thinking the same thing as the announcer. How the fuck did that guy get that girl?


----------



## PhilThePain

girl's got more charisma than morrison


----------



## why

"how did that guy get that girl" :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma

I feel like I might shit myself, still laughing at Cole mocking Khali. That was the greatest ever.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL, Dolph is like "I hate this fucking angle."


----------



## D17




----------



## giggs

wtf's going on? how did those guys in the crowd get them girls? fuck


----------



## Hajduk1911

Ziggler


----------



## Jon Staley

I'd fucking lol hard if the camera stopped on a guy and his daughter.


----------



## pewpewpew

tongue is not pg, lil miss thang in the audience


----------



## Demandred

Aww. Lucky Yoshi.


----------



## Jordo

lol how did he get that girl lol


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Yoshi is my hero.


----------



## lic05

This whole segment is *so* awkward.


----------



## buffalochipster

YOSHI GET SOME PLAYA!


----------



## Total Package

This can be seen 24/7 on hotchickswithdouchebags.com.

REGAL! :lmao


----------



## jfs1408

GIF THAT


----------



## Rmx820

HHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA YESSSSSSS


----------



## JBLoser

LMAO Regal


----------



## Baldwin.

OWNED! :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

GAY!!!!!


----------



## Dub

AAAHAHAHAAHAHAHA ted jobs!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

LMFAO Regal!


----------



## KuritaDavion

:lmao OK, Ted being a complete loser and Regal made this.


----------



## Vårmakos

ZACKRYDERSIGHTING.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jesus, American lads punch above their weight.

Regal :lmao


----------



## TNAwesomeness

yoshi that lucky mother fucker


----------



## The Ice King

NNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## cavs25

lmaooooo regalllllllll


----------



## leon79

Pedo hornswaggle


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

regal. lmaaaooooo


----------



## NateTahGreat

REGAL! FUCK YES!


----------



## CoverD

Ugh...she feels like she has to make a comment at fucking everything. Her voice is like nails on a chalk board.


----------



## Ditcka

REGAL AND RYDER


WWWYKI


----------



## hazuki

YOSHI LOLl.


----------



## Liniert

Regal loves a bit of woo woo woo


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

LOL @ William Regal!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

best promo ever get it yoshi


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Lol @ Regal :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Regal!!!


----------



## PikachuMan

oh come the fuck on


----------



## VRsick

hornswoggle aka pedobear


----------



## Agmaster

Oh Regal. You puff.


----------



## ShaggyK

MARK THE FUCK OUT! WILLIAM REGAL SIGHTING!!!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN

oh hell no


----------



## why

The Striker said:


> Pat Patterson in 5...4...3..2...




:lmao:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX

[email protected]!!!!!


----------



## Panzer

Horny's a pedo.


----------



## KidGold17

This is actually hilarious


----------



## joshman82

regal FTW!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Damn Maryse just dissed Teddy.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Yoshi Tatsu FTW!!!!


----------



## Hajduk1911

Zack Ryder hahahaha


----------



## Derek

HORNSWOGGLE IS PEDOBEAR!!!!!


----------



## Theproof

PEDOPHILE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Staley

Lol, he's a midget I know but he's still like 12 years older than her. :lmao


----------



## Serpent01

I was actually enjoying this......until hornswoggle showed up.


----------



## Rickey

no Regal no!


----------



## Amber B

Someone punch her in the throat already.


----------



## planetarydeadlock

TATSU! haha


----------



## METTY

WWE are pedos?


----------



## Total Package

Candy botch. :lmao


----------



## ClassicJonno

Regal was the best part of the night!


----------



## Baldwin.

Regal just got WWE moment of the last 2 decades. :lmao


----------



## BWRBrett

How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad.


----------



## Stormbringer

PEDOPHILIA!!!


----------



## Pasab

Poor Dolph... :lmao


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Okay so we have racist cole and peado Horsnwoggle.


----------



## GreenBax

Hornswaggle may be a little person, but isn't he a grown man? WTF?!?!? 

This isn't PG!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

That midget just got 2 handfuls of little girl ass.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

Eww. Hornswoggle is 24 and he's hitting on a 13 year old girl.


----------



## Cynic

Gee. With that time they could've had a...ya know...match.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Two things learned tonight: William Regal is bixexual and Horsnwoggle is a pedofile *

And i thought TNA was horrible (palmface)


----------



## Omega_VIK

Why the fuck has been staying on past 60 seconds? God, this is torture.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

LOLOLOLOL BOX BOTCH


----------



## leon79

Chocolate botch


----------



## KidGold17

Bieber is gonna get bood at mania so hard.


----------



## Instant Karma

She said she was 34..


----------



## Mister Hands

I'm not entirely sure that wasn't some absurd work of genius.


----------



## D17

'The *arrival'*
'Wer'e in *HOLLYWOOD'*

He's coming to the ring eh???


----------



## The Ice King

This is creepy on so many levels.
How old is Horny?


----------



## joshman82

that segment was actually entertaining.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Just because he's a midget, doesn't mean it's not pedophilia!


----------



## KITD

I saw this and thought the girl was hosting wm


----------



## Total Package

Her voice is still ringing in my head.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Please Mr. Random dude with the gun in that awful movie, shoot the bitch.


----------



## Louie85TX

Horny the pedo!?


----------



## Jordo

she was anoying


----------



## pjpst6

Hornswaggle: Worlds Smallest Boner


----------



## StraightEdged

FUCK THIS MOVIE


----------



## Hazzard

BWRBrett said:


> How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad.


I'm only watching for the possibility of Rock.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

Bwahahahahahahaahahaha, she dropped the chocolates!


----------



## Demandred

Still angry over misleading Jericho music and false tease of a Triple H appearance.


----------



## p862011

that was creepy that girl is 13 years old lol pediswoggle


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

BWRBrett said:


> How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad.


Orlando. Jordon.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

That shit was pointless and uncalled for!


----------



## mordeaci

Oh Regal, so much for your sendoff at WM27 in a 30 min classic with Daniel Bryan 


But still hilarious.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Cole making fun of Khali, and Tatsu/Regal actually made that segment not a complete travesty (just mostly a travesty)


----------



## lic05

Amber B said:


> Someone punch her in the throat already.


Thanks, you and the whole segment made me miss Umaga.


----------



## PushShelton

BWRBrett said:


> How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad.


Worse than Orlando Jordan spraying lotion on himself?


----------



## ADN

Gay and Pedo kiss cam. Oh god.


----------



## Baldwin.

I will actually buy some Rock merchandise if it looks like he's only gonna be on the titantron and then shocks us all and actually appears.


----------



## siavash

I marked for Yoshi and Ryder
On an unrelated note, that chick from the Chaperone is mad hot for her age


----------



## Ditcka

Swoggle is like 25 I think


----------



## leon79

Mr. Every Night said:


> Two things learned tonight: William Regal is bixexual and Horsnwoggle is a pedofile :/
> 
> And i thought TNA was horrible (palmface)


His entrance music will never be the same


----------



## Foley's Socko

just when you think you've seen it all, here comes Paedoswaggle


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Instant Karma said:


> She said she was 34..


Please have a seat right over there.


----------



## GaresTaylan

Cole mocking Khali is the greatest moment in wwe history.


----------



## KITD

Human Nature said:


> This is creepy on so many levels.
> How old is Horny?


24 she's 13


----------



## dawgs101

The concept of that segment sucked, but some of the pairings made it work.

2 things:

1. Arielle Winter has it -- she is going to be an awesome actress.

2. Horny is a pedo.


----------



## perro

> How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad


Yeah...we both know that's not true


----------



## SP103

I took a piss,,, did hornswoggle really grab that girl's ass? WWE is going to be a boatload of shit, i mean 10x worse than the Daniel Bryan Tie incident if so.


----------



## Frozen Inferno

Solid comments on that segment...I just now caught back up to the same page.


----------



## Liniert

siavash said:


> I marked for Yoshi and Ryder
> On an unrelated note, that chick from the Chaperone is mad hot for her age


----------



## Mr. Every Night

*Two things learned tonight: William Regal is bixexual and Horsnwoggle is a pedofile*


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

yeah that Chaperone Girl is gonna be banging when she's older!


----------



## PhilThePain

lol at Zack Ryder. Can't remember what he said exactly, something about a Valentine's day gift :lmao He seemed pretty enthusiastic about it


----------



## KuritaDavion

BWRBrett said:


> How do you watch this shit every week? TNA at it's worst doesn't do anything this bad.


I counter with everything Abyss has done from 2007-2010.

And OJ spraying "lotion" on himself after Rob Terry got killed with a chairshot.

And Matt Hardy.


----------



## cindel25

So no Host yet? What about HOF?


----------



## Nexus One

Why did Swoggle kiss that little girl? FUCKING AMAZING. Vince is NUTS!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

KITD said:


> 24 she's 13





24? Shit, that's the equivalent of me kissing a 13 year old kid then... creepy!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> yeah that Chaperone Girl is gonna be banging when she's older!


Rape worthy.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

If this fucking Bieber kid is announced as the guest host of Wrestlemania, than I am done watching wrestling.

I'll probably pick up the Daniel Bryan and Alberto Del Rio DVD's if they ever get released to watch their rise to the top.

That is of course if they ever do.


----------



## Carcass

Instant Karma said:


> She said she was 34..


"lol ill pretend u said 18"


----------



## Satanixx

Hornswoggle: Hey Arielle, ya 18 yet?
Quagmire: Giggity.


----------



## pjpst6

Either the Rock is the Wrestlemania host or he's trolling the fuck out of people on Twitter. 

http://twitter.com/therock


----------



## The Tony

perro said:


> Yeah...we both know that's not true


Hell yeah it is.


----------



## Pasab

DiBiase is also a jobber at kissing. ):


----------



## Mister Hands

Can WWE avoid having young teenage girls on their shows from now on? This forum gets downright scary.


----------



## Gwilt

Oh come on guys lighten up, that was pretty funny


----------



## (q-DoGg)

its william regal he does no wrong


----------



## Thumbinthebum

siavash said:


> I marked for Yoshi and Ryder
> On an unrelated note, that chick from the Chaperone is mad hot for her age












:side:


----------



## Baldwin.

Hopefully Orton vs Sheamus lasts 2 minutes. 

Not liked any of their matches so far.


----------



## Huganomics

I really want to see Drive Angry. And yes, it's only because of Amber Heard.


----------



## Silent Alarm

''I'd rather watch it with my friends''
''I feel really bad now''

I don't know why I find it hilarious but I do.


----------



## Agmaster

pjpst6 said:


> Either the Rock is the Wrestlemania host or he's trolling the fuck out of people on Twitter.
> 
> http://twitter.com/therock


I WISH he was trolling. I'd laugh.


----------



## Shivaki

That kiss to Hornswoggle was kinda odd, but most kids probably wont don't realize how old Hornswoggle actually is. It does remind me back to when Hornswoggle was called Little Bastard and he was caught with a woman in a car.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

lol by reading the last few pages i'm guessing alot of you guys drive vans


----------



## The Tony

For sure it's The Rock. If not...LMAO.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

new promo!!! (i think)


----------



## PhilThePain

thats gotta be sting. they're throwing a curveball for sure...


----------



## mordeaci

I SAW A FUCKING BAT IN THE SHADOW HOLY SHIT OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Baldwin.

Taker promo again? 

Lol.


----------



## PikachuMan

im still pissed that wasnt sting

too many limes


----------



## Panzer

It ain't Sting that's for sure.


----------



## leon79

not enough limes


----------



## Total Package

LIME KING!


----------



## cavs25

okay so they definitely show taker inside and someone outside at the end


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

FEEEEEELLLLLLLLLAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

Can we all be quiet about the Sting rumours now? Thank you.


----------



## D17

pjpst6 said:


> Either the Rock is the Wrestlemania host or he's trolling the fuck out of people on Twitter.
> 
> http://twitter.com/therock


Backstage segment, ugh.


----------



## Jordo

its deffo undertaker and sting


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Further proof it's not Sting


----------



## ClassicJonno

<<<<<TOO MANY LIMES


----------



## Hajduk1911

too many limes


----------



## Hotdiggity11

That crown of Sheamus's still amazes me to this day.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

LOBSTER HEAD & TOO MANY LIMES!!


----------



## nate_h

Ruined by Pedowoggle.


----------



## "The Tauntician"

KuritaDavion said:


> I counter with everything Abyss has done from 2007-2010.
> 
> And OJ spraying "lotion" on himself after Rob Terry got killed with a chairshot.
> 
> And Matt Hardy.


I counter with Mae Young giving birth to a hand. End thread.


----------



## dawgs101

What if the WM host is ... HHH?

I like Trips, but I don't want him to host ...


----------



## nukeinyourhair

Why does WWE feel the need to add "King" onto the name of the wrestler that wins KOTR? It just sounds so tacky....King Booker, King Sheamus....doesn't work.


----------



## Slam_It

Ok I know i'm gonna sound ridiculous. But I swear I heard a fucking crow at the very last second of the 2-21-11 promo.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I do not care about this match at all


----------



## SP103

Sheamus looks like a retarded Mountain Dew can.


----------



## -XERO-

Regal and Maryse were funny


----------



## Mister Hands

Man, Sheamus is a lot easier to take seriously when he's not wearing a Hallowe'en outfit.


----------



## NateTahGreat

King Lobsterhead of the Lime-inoids.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

EdEddNEddy said:


> LOBSTER HEAD & TOO MANY LIMES!!





ROFLMAO


----------



## StraightEdged

I think there's 2 people in that promo.


----------



## PhilThePain




----------



## mordeaci

Slam_It said:


> Ok I know i'm gonna sound ridiculous. But I swear I heard a fucking crow at the very second of the 2-21-11 promo.


Me too, did you see the baseball bat shadow?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

nate_h said:


> Ruined by Pedowoggle.


lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

dawgs101 said:


> What if the WM host is ... HHH?
> 
> I like Trips, but I don't want him to host ...


What a huge disappointment that would be considering all The Rock hype that has been going on.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

WM HOST: ROCK or HHH. Make me happy.


----------



## leon79

Im still trying to burn that pedoswaggle segment from my memory. Thats it more Vodka


----------



## Demandred

No love for Pedo Bear on this forum?


----------



## ShaggyK

how many limes?


----------



## VRsick

this match needs to be quick.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

Booo!!! Orton = deserter ass pussy


----------



## Omega_VIK

It's Robot Orton.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Ortons gonna get turty noine shades of shite bate outta him tanoi'!


----------



## Total Package

Also, that 14-year-old was talking about people "going at it". What kind of home training is that? What kind of parents allow their daughter to be handled by a 24-year-old midget?


----------



## Baldwin.

Legend Killer > Viper


----------



## Dub

Sheamus will lose again


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

mordeaci said:


> Me too, did you see the baseball bat shadow?


No way what part of the video does the baseball shadow appear?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I think trips is going to return 2.21.11 as well, because a few sites have said that HHH is pretty much confirmed to be taker's opponent, a revenge angle, 2 parter like michaels where HHH retires after the 2nd match.


----------



## why

so rock is not going to be there live? come on


----------



## Avenged Crow

kick his ass seabass


----------



## wwefanatic89

orton with the loudest pop of the night


----------



## Theproof

lol Randy Orton winning a lockup with Sheamus is lol worthy


----------



## WooKennedy

Maybe it's wishful thinking.

But the promo obviously shows 'Taker inside his little cabin thing. But then it ends with someone in a trench coat standing outside. So maybe 'Taker and another? Sting? I certainly hope so.


----------



## StraightEdged

For the record: Orton outpopped Cena


----------



## Mister Hands

Randy Orton's Thesz presses are very crotchy.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Eww, at Vickie & Dolph


----------



## Liniert

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> No way what part of the video does the baseball shadow appear?


It was under Undertakers hat


----------



## Thumbinthebum

KuritaDavion said:


> I counter with everything Abyss has done from 2007-2010.
> 
> And OJ spraying "lotion" on himself after Rob Terry got killed with a chairshot.
> 
> And Matt Hardy.





"The Tauntician" said:


> I counter with Mae Young giving birth to a hand. End thread.


And what's the common denominator?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

THA VIPAH.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

Some thoughts:

*The Triple H movie looks like shit.

The Hornswoggle pedophile and Regal bixexual kiss was entertaining yet pretty sick.

The Rock better be the guest host.*


----------



## The Ice King

Well I'm done calling him a Viper. 
He's definitely a Rattlesnake.


----------



## Rated Y2J

Hope this match hurries up so we can find out who the Guest Host is.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

WooKennedy said:


> Maybe it's wishful thinking.
> 
> But the promo obviously shows 'Taker inside his little cabin thing. But then it ends with someone in a trench coat standing outside. So maybe 'Taker and another? Sting? I certainly hope so.


Just stop, get over it.


----------



## Shivaki

peepoholic said:


> Further proof it's not Sting


It definatly shows that the guy isn't sting.. BUT.. they still show a guy outside AFTER Undertaker is seen inside the house. So I don't know if that was a mistake or if it's two different people. Either way, it keeps the fuel going on the Sting hype.


----------



## Satanixx

Silent Alarm said:


> Ortons gonna get turty noine shades of shite bate outta him tanoi'!


:lmao


----------



## Dub

Theproof said:


> lol Randy Orton winning a lockuo with Sheamus is lol worthy


Lol at Mr. Anderson being a transitional champ.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

peepoholic said:


> And what's the common denominator?


EVIL SANDAL MAN!


----------



## Total Package

TOIRTY NOINE LIMES!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Was that Lou Thesz press or was Orton trying to get a blowjob?


----------



## Baldwin.

Shivaki said:


> It definatly shows that the guy isn't sting.. BUT.. they still show a guy outside AFTER Undertaker is seen inside the house. So I don't know if that was a mistake or if it's two different people. Either way, it keeps the fuel going on the Sting hype.


fpalm


----------



## El Dandy

I'm gonna mark the fuck out if the guest host isn't Rock.


----------



## Amber B

"The Tauntician" said:


> I counter with Mae Young giving birth to a hand. End thread.


Hole in the ring- everyone jumps in!
Knockouts Lockbox match
Abyss vs RVD vs Ketchup


They're both equally shitty at their shittiest. Trying to counter a bad angle with a bad angle does not equal a positive.


----------



## Jordo

to many limes


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

Let's go Sheamus!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Will mark for the Rock coming in and kciking everyone's candy ass to end the show.


----------



## TheWFEffect

peepoholic said:


> And what's the common denominator?


----------



## (q-DoGg)

sting fail


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

"The Tauntician" said:


> I counter with Mae Young giving birth to a hand. End thread.


I counter with "The Band" angle. Syxx and Hall turn on Nash. Nash turns on Young. Young joins them. Then they all get released.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

Why would they hype sting? none of their current audience knows about him. They would just show him right off the bat.


----------



## Total Package

Shivaki said:


> It definatly shows that the guy isn't sting.. BUT.. they still show a guy outside AFTER Undertaker is seen inside the house. So I don't know if that was a mistake or if it's two different people. Either way, it keeps the fuel going on the Sting hype.


You're reaching pretty far there.


----------



## Baldwin.

Speaking of bad angles, am I the only one who actually liked the Katie Vick storyline?


----------



## PhilThePain

Did Sheamus say "Ask him"?!?!?1


----------



## dawgs101

Total Package said:


> Also, that 14-year-old was talking about people "going at it". What kind of home training is that? What kind of parents allow their daughter to be handled by a 24-year-old midget?


1. She's an actress that gave Hornswoggle a kiss on the cheek - yeah, he really handled her ..

2. It's like she started screaming - !use tongue man!"

Much ado about nothing


----------



## The Ice King

This match needs to end NOW!


----------



## I drink and I know things

ShaggyK said:


> how many limes?


More than are necessary to fill local lime consumption requirements.

There are an overabundance which has caused the price of limes to plunge and lime farmers are now destitute.


----------



## scias423

I did notice that the undertaker is scheduled to appear at smackdown next week too, so who really knows if he is actually returning to raw


----------



## Total Package

dawgs101 said:


> 1. She's an actress that gave Hornswoggle a kiss on the cheek - yeah, he really handled her ..
> 
> 2. It's like she started screaming - !use tongue man!"
> 
> Much ado about nothing


He had two palm fulls of ass. Period.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

At least have Sheamus in a winning position before the innevitable Nexus interference, please?


----------



## AlwaysBrave

all right guys. wrap it up


----------



## Theproof

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Lol at Mr. Anderson being a transitional champ.


I find it funny that you decided to bring TNA up just because I made a comment about how silly it was that Randy Orton won a lockup against Sheamus. Show's how much of a WWE mark you are. Sad


----------



## Geeee

There were definitely two bodies in the Taker promo.


----------



## Dub

nice rko


----------



## cavs25

Wsupden said:


> Just stop, get over it.


lolz who the fuk do you think you are?
This is a forum for people to speculate if you don't like don't read his comments....
You get over yourself first and then tell people to get over it..


----------



## perro

BULL SHIT!


----------



## ShaggyK

sick RKO


----------



## VRsick

good thats over


----------



## SP103

Whoever is guest host of WM they are taking a Nexus beating.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Thanks for coming Fella.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Too many limes. Too many limes.


----------



## Stone Hot

well Ortons not winning the chamber


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111

Orton wins. SAME OLE SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Finally..................Finally the Rock has come back to the WWE.


----------



## Total Package

Boring ass match. Typical Orton. The "out of nowhere" RKO isn't even surprising anymore.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

chaos


----------



## I drink and I know things

Remember when Sheamus didn't lose every match?


----------



## wwefanatic89

please no cena


----------



## sesshomaru

WHATS UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

They brawlin'!!!


----------



## Pasab

Fucking RKO.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

fpalm fucking sick of this shit. JOHN DYED JEANS CENA!


----------



## pewpewpew

cmon cmon, just get to the guest host.

so we can see you know who


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

cavs25 said:


> lolz who the fuk do you think you are?
> This is a forum for people to speculate if you don't like don't read his comments....
> You get over yourself first and then tell people to get over it..


'lolz' There's a difference between speculation and grasping for straws, which is what people who still think it's sting are doing.


----------



## dawgs101

Total Package said:


> He had two palm fulls of ass. Period.


He's a fucking midget that picked her up for 2 seconds.

He "handled" her, though, sure


----------



## TheRyan915

The Rock just signed up for Twitter. I can't post links because I don't have enough posts but his url is @TheRock. WWE retweeted it. Looks like The Rock is DEFINITELY the guest host for Mania. Why else would he sign up for Twitter as "TheRock"?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

LOL @ Cena and Mason Ryan's exchange.


----------



## Total Package

That's three times McGillicutty has turned Orton around to get RKO'd. Come on.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

rko cena!!


----------



## JBLoser

Welp, here we go.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

Nexus/Corre beatdown for the 79th time. boooring.


----------



## Stormbringer

Stone Hot said:


> well Ortons not winning the chamber


The same was said when Orton got the most exposure, and was RKO-festing everything and everyone before a previous ppv, and he won.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Awww, how cute, Orton and Cena are randomly buddies again.


----------



## VRsick

ok rko cena now?


----------



## Baldwin.

TheRyan915 said:


> The Rock just signed up for Twitter. I can't post links because I don't have enough posts but his url is @TheRock. WWE retweeted it. Looks like The Rock is DEFINITELY the guest host for Mania. Why else would he sign up for Twitter as "TheRock"?


Could be a fake?


----------



## Avenged Crow

Guest Host better be next


----------



## Omega_VIK

The faces looking strong once again.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Wicked RKO


----------



## Jon Staley

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## bjnelson19705

joshman82 said:


> i thought morrison was supposed to face truth?


was saying to my myself.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

Orton and Cena are actually a great tag team


----------



## leon79

Its mae young


----------



## Jordo

here we go


----------



## Fuzzysqurl

Its Elmo!


----------



## Dub

WTF


----------



## Derek

SWERVE~!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

FUCKING FAIL


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

dawgs101 said:


> He's a fucking midget that picked her up for 2 seconds.
> 
> He "handled" her, though, sure


Oh he got some booty all right.


----------



## SpeedStick

Lady Gaga?


----------



## scias423

EPIC FAIL


----------



## Theproof

It's Beiber!!! She's here!!!


----------



## nukeinyourhair

Stephanie McMahon?


----------



## The Ice King

STEPHANIE!!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

lmao.


----------



## Amber B

Cankles.


----------



## cindel25

Where is Morrison and R-truth?


----------



## Silent Alarm

Rocky better be crossdressing.


----------



## Frozen Inferno

Rock trollin?


----------



## PikachuMan

OH MY GOD


----------



## Demandred

The lady is stephanie mcmahon. Its a throw off.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

WHY IS HE WEREING HEELS


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

That's not Rock!!!!!


----------



## Shivaki

Total Package said:


> You're reaching pretty far there.


Hey, i'm not saying that I believe it. I knew last week that it wasn't Sting and chances are he wont be showing up. I'm just saying that I could see how someone could find a way to still think Sting will be at WrestleMania.

Here comes the limo! Oh shit.


----------



## ShaggyK

OH SHIT! 


Stephanie?


----------



## HollyWood

ITS DIXIE CARTER HAHAHA sike


----------



## Slam_It

The fuck is this shit? A woman? ARGH


----------



## TNAwesomeness

i think maybe it is the rock. they have alot of time left and you know rock likes to run his mouth.


----------



## Agmaster

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Finally..................Finally the Rock has come back to the WWE.


Damn rock got some fine legs.


----------



## JBLoser

What...the?


----------



## Bruze

nice legs but my excitement is gone


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Facepalm*


----------



## Geeve

Lol at ref calling the superplex in Orton/Sheamus match.


----------



## D17

Listen .. They were chanting The Rock's name.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Get ready for the Bieber fever.


----------



## Satanixx

Stephanie
.


----------



## P-Nex

Nice heels, Rock.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

IT'S THE ROCK!!!!!!!!! AND HE'S...wearing girl shoes?


----------



## Jon Staley

I hate life at this moment in time.

Hopefully it's Stephanie who in turn brings in The Rock, who then calls her a $2 slut.



Please?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Guest host wearing heels? It must be Big Vito, nobody saw that coming :lmao


----------



## im back babes

Stephanie? Randy Orton is loose


----------



## Mr. Every Night

If this is NOT the rock then it would be a letdown...

Linda McMahon?


----------



## Louie85TX

Steph!?


----------



## Fuzzysqurl

Kelly Kelly maybe??


----------



## Stormbringer

Just realized it's not the end of the show.


----------



## The Tony

LMFAAAAOOOO! People just shup theirs mouths off.


----------



## Foley's Socko

Well I can say with certainty, The Rock shouldnt have had that surgery


----------



## El Dandy

I recognize those high heels. It's Big Vito.


----------



## VRsick

i quit... unless its a naked stehpanie mcmahon


----------



## Jordo

steph?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

It's The Rock's high school sweetheart, swerving us all.


----------



## NateTahGreat

That better be Rock in high-heels.


----------



## AlwaysBrave

THEY'RE HERE!


----------



## mordeaci

STEPH SIGHTING!!!!!!


----------



## joshman82

um....i see a BIG letdown coming up in about 3 minutes...


----------



## Pasab

She???? WTF????


----------



## DaGhost

Its not the rock, lets go to Connecticut and burn the house down


----------



## irishboy109

Taylor Swift!!!


----------



## Mr. Body

that aint the host.. lol

rock did a pre tape i bet. hes not there in person


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

It's stephanie mcmahon going to announce the rock clearly, jeeez guys use your heads.


----------



## Serpent01

Its Justin Bieber!!!!


----------



## sesshomaru

lady gaga guest host? D:


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

If Steph's showing off those thighs I'll fucking nut all over my TV screen.


----------



## radiatedrich

I knew it, Justin Bieber.


----------



## GreenBax

Kim Kardashian?


----------



## leon79

all your forum crash are belong to us


----------



## Hazzard

The first thing I thought is Stephanie.


----------



## Dark Kent

I knew not to build myself up...SMH


----------



## [email protected]

It cannot be Stephanie, she has bigger legs......Hope it's just The Rock's girl......


----------



## Baldwin.

Stop posting too much shit people.


----------



## cindel25

Let it go folks.


----------



## Amber B

Beiber does have a vagina so it could still be him. If you guys think I'm joking, give it another year before a story breaks about about Beiber originally having lady bits.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I H8 YU DUBYADUBYAEE.!

Who the fuck is this leggyy woman, get off my screen. I WANT TEH ROCK.

But if it's Steph introducing the rock, then I'm fine, a real wank before I metaphorically jizz is always good.


----------



## TheSky

IT'S DIXIE CARTER!


----------



## Mister Hands

The forum crashing over a woman's feet really devaules a forum crash for everything else.


----------



## VRsick

guess rock wont actually be there, if its even him.


----------



## Dub

:lmao at the forum crashing over a pair of legs


----------



## krai999

dear god don't let it be miley cyrus


----------



## I drink and I know things

I think the limo proves it's Justin Bieber


----------



## why

A WOMAN


----------



## Hajduk1911

still calling Skip Sheffield as host


----------



## TNAwesomeness

i love how a pair of random feet break the forum


----------



## Sphynxx

I hope its not trish


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Here comes Steph, let me pull my cock out.


----------



## Disciple514

A pair of legs crashing the forums :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Satanixx

WHAT IF ITS STING IN HEELS?!?!??


----------



## leon79

Good tension build up


----------



## (q-DoGg)

well damn


----------



## AlwaysBrave

omg!


----------



## sesshomaru

wow, those legs crashed the forums!


----------



## Amber B

Batista!


----------



## Theproof

This better be The Rock with all of this buildup


----------



## KidGold17

Sabu!!!


----------



## PikachuMan

COULD IT BE STING!??!!


----------



## Hazzard

OMG


----------



## ShaggyK

this shit better be fucking epic


----------



## Nirvana3:16

IT"S THE GREAT ONE, THE PEOPLES CHAMPION, THE MOST ELECTRIFYING MAN IN SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

LAKSHJFLKASJFLJAHSLFKJASLIFGKJASGFASGASDFASasdf


----------



## NyQuil

Splooge.


----------



## Silent Alarm

YES! OH GOD YES!


----------



## Liniert

!!!!!!!!


----------



## RKO920

OMFG THE ROCK


----------



## qtgaines

The rock!!!


----------



## Serpent01

ROCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

lq[kwer23r


----------



## nukeinyourhair

THE ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Joel

MARK OUT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Derek

NOW THAT IS A FUCKING POP


----------



## Total Package

ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK!


----------



## nate_h

FUCKING YES!!!!! ! !! ! ! ! !! !!!!


----------



## This is Sting

IM MARKING OUT


----------



## joshman82

its............the rock


----------



## Superboy-Prime

OH. FUCK. YES!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## pewpewpew

POPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Jon Staley

YES! THE BEST FUCKING WRESTLER OF ALL-TIME!


I'M FUCKING HAPPY!

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

OMFG NOW WAYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## jfs1408

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Baldwin.

FUCK!


----------



## astrosfan

Yes!

But who were the heels?


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

HASIPODFCHS;FJDKIPGVODHKJNBHVIGKDFHBIHVNKKDFBIPJTEDFV9BVK;R.FLDNVJOKSLVNSFL; KIZJAXASIPDXJSIDXNSALKC/NASDKLCNDALKCDHCJASLKD;CHF REDFGESD
4F
ED4CV
SDV
FBGF
NJBHFGJFGOLJOBGKDFC;XQSJXAS;JXSALX

THAT IS ALLLLL!!!!!!!


----------



## wwefanatic89

.........................


----------



## Hajduk1911

ROCK!!!!


----------



## Rmx820

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSYESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## why

THE ROCK BABY YESSSSSS


----------



## hazuki

omfggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## Hotdiggity11

And, with that, the forum is gonna crash.


----------



## Stormbringer

THE ROCK!!!!


----------



## sbuch

lettttssss goooo i jus tuned into the fucking rock!!


----------



## leon79

FUCKING WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

lmao at that guy going crazy


----------



## ACSplyt

OMG! THE ROCK!!


----------



## ABrown

ROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## bjnelson19705

Well I be fucking damned.


----------



## Panzer

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruze

FUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK YESSSSSSSS


----------



## NateTahGreat

ROCKY!

DID YOU HEAR THAT POP?!


----------



## perro

WELL PLAYED!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*MARK THE FUCK OUT!!!!*


----------



## Amber B

People are pissing in their thongs.


----------



## Jordo

FUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK0FUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKFUCKINGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGM AARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Disciple514

ITS THE FUCKING GREAT ONE.


----------



## Echlius

Fuck thats a hell of a pop


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

The crowd... just erupted....


----------



## sesshomaru

ITSDAFUCKINGROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

THE ROCK


----------



## barnesk9

HELLLLLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ YYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA


----------



## I drink and I know things

WWE really needed something like this for WM to get any kind of buy rate.


----------



## The Ice King

I JUST SCREAMED LIKE A LITTLE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NEW SHIRT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhhhhh


----------



## scias423

TOTAL SWERVE OMGSDFSDFSDFDSFSDFSF


----------



## Huganomics

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLY SHIT YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Stone Hot

if ya smell what the rock is cooking


----------



## Saint 17

IT'S THE ROCK!!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

CHILLS!


----------



## UltraPanda Black

Really is The Rock! Noiiice


----------



## (q-DoGg)

ROCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theproof

Yeah!!!!!! Still in great shape too!!


----------



## Louie85TX

The Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pochepiller

Collective ass wetting!


----------



## Shad01

THE ROCK!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn it, Bieber you bastard.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35

FINALLY.
FUCKING FINALLY.


----------



## ShaggyK

*dies*


----------



## PushShelton

WOOOOOOOOOOOO FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Haha, they got us with dem legs.


----------



## Icon™

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## amier

YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer

Markin out....that is an awesome sight


----------



## Nightmare_SE

oh my fucking god


----------



## X-bailey

OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## ddog121

THE GREAT ONE IS BACKKKKKKKKK


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## dawgs101

The Rock says this ...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I WANNA CRY


----------



## Lok

Wow


----------



## cindel25

Wow!


----------



## Mister Excitement

Well, holy shit.


----------



## why

YOUVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.. T HE ROCK BABY YESSSSSS


----------



## Mr. Every Night

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Derek

This is the first time we've seen him in a WWE Ring in over 6 years.


----------



## nukeinyourhair

FINALLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Take notes Cena.


----------



## Slam_It

Goosebumps man. Sweat on my brow. Jizz in my pants. Just kidding about the last part but still. Its the FUCKING ROCK!!!


----------



## VRsick

I FUCKIN KNEW HE WOULD COME BACK!!!!


----------



## joshman82

wtf is this music?


----------



## Total Package

Hell fucking yes.


----------



## Pasab

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ACSplyt

Greatest day of my life. OMG MARK OUT MOMENT!!


----------



## D17

Poor pop.


----------



## Jon Staley

He's still the man.


----------



## sesshomaru

IF YA SMEELLLL WHAT THE ROCK....IS COOKEN!


----------



## Silent Alarm

FINALLY!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

I'm surprised the server hasn't crashed.


----------



## Jordo

the peoples champ


----------



## Rated Y2J

FINALLY!

FUCKING MARKED.


----------



## The Great One-

HOLY SHIT WOOOOTTTTTTT


----------



## ajp82

Holy Shit!!!! The Rock!


----------



## Theproof

Finally these kids in the Audience are gonna see what true talent is!


----------



## Baldwin.

NEVER thought I would see this again. Awesome music too!


----------



## Frozen Inferno

No lyrics to his theme, yet it's new. Holy shit, Johnston still works for the -E.


----------



## Hajduk1911

what a pop for the Rock!


----------



## mdking1010

im not even a rock mark, and i just marked the fuck outtttttttttt


----------



## Amber B

*sigh*

I miss JR.


----------



## NyQuil

Jesus Christ.

The last time I heard a pop that loud was when Stone Cold came back in Backlash 2000.


----------



## Shad01

ROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCKROCK


----------



## steamed hams

OMG I AM MARKING THE FUCK OUT


----------



## lic05




----------



## (q-DoGg)

jizzed my pants marking out


----------



## Stone Hot

i dont like the new theme


----------



## KnowYourRole

Marking the fuck out right now!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

*Bboy*'s about to start cutting himself.


----------



## Stormbringer

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL HOLINESS, MAKE SURE COLE SHUTS THE FUCK UP!


----------



## AlwaysBrave

HLY SHIT IM MARKING THE FUCK OUT BRO


----------



## ShaggyK

i legit have fucking goosebumps


----------



## Dark Kent

THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!!! YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

HASIPODFCHS;FJDKIPGVODHKJNBHVIGKDFHBIHVNKKDFBIPJTEDFV9BVK;R.FLDNVJOKSLVNSFL; KIZJAXASIPDXJSIDXNSALKC/NASDKLCNDALKCDHCJASLKD;CHF REDFGESD
4F
ED4CV
SDV
FBGF
NJBHFGJFGOLJOBGKDFC;XQSJXAS;JXSALX

THAT IS ALLLLL!!!!!!! ROCKYYYYY!!!!


----------



## PikachuMan

oh my gawd


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

I FUCKING KNEW IT! I MARKED OUT.

Shit pop though. Fuck this crowd.


----------



## Mister Hands

DIE ROCKY DIE

(German)


----------



## Total Package

Remixed theme is kind of meh, though. I want more "THE ROCK SAYS..."


----------



## cavs25

the rock is never coming back :rollseyes:


----------



## This is Sting

Time for a real Promo


----------



## astrosfan

The crowd is crapping themselves


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Am I really seeing this? This is almost as unbelievable as Bret returning a year ago.


----------



## J-Coke

Kids must be like "Who the hell is this guy?"


----------



## Saint 17

No lie, my eyes briefly swelled up with tears of happiness when The Rock's music hit.


----------



## Panzer

I haven't marked this hard in a long ass time!


----------



## Derek

Amber B said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I miss JR.


Me too, but at least this time they were smart enough to not having any of the current announcers ruin this moment.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

I stated earlier that I wished they would get rid of this host concept. . . well, I was wrong.


----------



## Theproof

Biggest pop the WWE has had in a decade


----------



## Lok

Love the new Rock song


----------



## Amber B

peepoholic said:


> *Bboy*'s about to start cutting himself.


:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

I have goosebumps


----------



## Baldwin.

Even The Rock can't believe the reaction. :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva

The forum just crashed


----------



## Jordo

I NEED NEW UNDERPANTS


----------



## Vårmakos

WHERE THE FUCK IS JERICHO?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

First time in over 5 years Rock's in a WWE ring.


----------



## Dark Emperor

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Serpent01

Everyone backstage should be taking notes.


----------



## D-XFann9933

amazing fucking moment


----------



## why

HELL YESSSSS


----------



## (q-DoGg)

stupid week crowd


----------



## "The Tauntician"

This makes up for all the stupid shit tonight.


----------



## Peapod

Can't believe it. 

Finally...


----------



## wildx213

IM SO HAPPY


----------



## Scorpion_Deathlock

i am speechless


----------



## perro

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY!


----------



## sesshomaru

ROCKY!


----------



## scias423

I got so excited I jumped out of my seat


----------



## ABrown

MARKING LIKE A BITCH!


----------



## The Ice King

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## leon79

rocky rocky rocky rocky rocky


----------



## finalnight

Music and crap stream quality drowned out the pop. It was definitely there though.


----------



## Hazzard

Shit crowd for his entrance.


----------



## natetendo83

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steamed hams

HOLY SHEET


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

FINALLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO THE WWE!


----------



## llamadux

I need a new keyboard. Its covered in jizz now.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn, Rock looks fucking huge.


----------



## cucumberlava

I want to change my pants that I just wet but i don't wanna miss him talk.


----------



## KidGold17

Goosebumps...


----------



## KnowYourRole

Finally THE ROCK has come back to WWE!


----------



## StraightEdged

FINALLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Hajduk1911

seven freakin years


----------



## Arya Dark

*I hope he does that little cunnilingus tongue thing. I'll cum for the second time *


----------



## Total Package

Kid chanting "ROCKY" has no idea who he is.


----------



## ACSplyt

FINALLY


----------



## Boss Monster

I am stunned.

Is everyone happy?


----------



## wcw4life2006

And the IWC said he would never come back


----------



## Stormbringer

Please please please, everyone in the back, take note on what charisma and mic skills are. Understand what working a crowd means, grab a pen and pad, take notes!


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

THE ROCKKKK HASH COME BACKKKkk!!!! TO GREEN BAYYY.


----------



## ajp82

I am marking the fuck out, Wrestlemania is most definitely being purchased :0)


----------



## ShaggyK

this crowd sucks.....


----------



## vanderhevel

Im happy as a pig in shit right now.


----------



## cindel25

Biggest Pop of the night. He's only hosting so let's chill for a sec.


----------



## Theproof

Still hasn't lost a step


----------



## MrWalsh

Finally The Rock is back


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

after 7 long years.....still the most over wrestler in the company.


----------



## The Ice King

LITERALLY FINALLLLYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## why

THE ROCK


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*FINALLLYYYY!!!!!*


----------



## joshman82

rocks got goosebumps.


----------



## Amber B

I've never been a big fan of the Rock...but I splooged a little.


----------



## D17

HAHA AT THAT CONFUSED CENA FAN WITH THE HAT HAHAHA


----------



## hazuki

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKYROCKY.


----------



## steamed hams

I am loving this.

The Rock has come home.


----------



## Dark Kent

ONE OF THE GREATEST MOMENTS EVER!!!!!!


----------



## Panzer

WWE > The Tooth Fairy


----------



## DFUSCMAN

i just marked like a schoolgirl


----------



## sbuch

wish this was in nyc or somewhere else ...


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

FUCK FINALLY .....!


----------



## ShaggyK

did Rock have goosebumps during that closeup?


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Man I wish he'd face Taker at WM.


----------



## Louie85TX

Rock phone home!


----------



## ajp82

I would love to be in Anaheim tonight


----------



## The Ice King

ROCKY'S HOME ROCKY'S HOME ROCKY'S HOME!!!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Serpent01 said:


> Everyone backstage should be taking notes.


Hopefully, in the coming weeks, he's ripping off promos and showing people how it's done.


----------



## Silent Alarm

I feel like a kid again!


----------



## Total Package

CandyCoatedChaos said:


> THE ROCKKKK HASH COME BACKKKkk!!!! TO GREEN BAYYY.


MIL WAUK EE! MIL WAUK EE! err... AN A HEIM! AN A HEIM!


----------



## Joel

Can't fucking wait for the Atlanta Dome now. ROCK BABY!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

What a moment.


----------



## Baldwin.

The reaction he is getting is amazing.


----------



## SP103

He looks like the People's Cancer patient with no hair.


----------



## Echlius

Suddenyl just listening to the Rock, its like watching a whole new show.


----------



## Lok

Still.......wow


----------



## Boss Monster

The reaction he got sucked.


----------



## Jordo

omg please stay rocky


----------



## scias423

and he's gonna plug his movie


----------



## ACSplyt

Rocky has come back home to the WWE <3


----------



## Hajduk1911

Tooth Fairy!!


----------



## ABrown

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> ONE OF THE GREATEST MOMENTS EVER!!!!!!


+1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## pjpst6

PREACH IT DWAYNE


----------



## joshman82

he's back cuz he just got paid 10 mil....and fast 5 is coming out shortly after mania


----------



## PikachuMan

please let those words be true


----------



## qtgaines

Trending on twitter epic.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

Rock > EVERYONE.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

geez this man can work a fucking crowd.

god i missed him


----------



## Baldwin.

I don't like The Rock much but WOW.


----------



## Thrillerr

Damn, i missed this guy


----------



## jfs1408

YES YES YES


----------



## (q-DoGg)

sure


----------



## leon79

ROCK IS BACK FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## Swag

what? What does this mean


----------



## why

seven fucking years!!


----------



## hazuki

never EVER GOING AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King

Silent Alarm said:


> I feel like a kid again!


SAME!!!
I love it!!!!!!!

ROCKYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWWWHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTT
NOT GOING AWWAAAYYY


----------



## astrosfan

Never going away? That's a tough promise to keep


----------



## Jordo

omfg he isnt going


----------



## perro

f...for realz rocky!?


----------



## guardplay320

Holy mark out moment!


----------



## J-Coke

Ummm...isn't he back for the money and to promote his new film...Fast Five?


----------



## Panzer

Better put on your ring gear then!


----------



## cucumberlava

WHAT DOES THAT MEAN! CAN IT BEE!P!:!?!?


----------



## Joel

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Lok

Never....Ever.....huh


----------



## TheWFEffect

OMG rock back good OMG


----------



## Instant Karma

HE'S STILL GOT IT!


----------



## Dark Kent

THANK YOU GOD!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!! GREATEST MOMENT EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShaggyK

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!!!

omfg i cant mark any harder than this

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## PikachuMan

i have chest pains, im short of breath, and now im literally crying

this is awesome


----------



## KuritaDavion

Don't get their hopes up Rock.


----------



## llamadux

One more match please!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KnowYourRole

What does never going away mean?


----------



## KidGold17

Wha... what does that mean? Holy shit this is just so damn magical...


----------



## nukeinyourhair

"Never going away?"....."The Rock is back!"....he couldn't mean.....


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

OMGGGGGGG!!! STOP MAKING ME CUMMM!! ROCK FOREVEAHHH


----------



## pjpst6

JSDLFKJAS;LKJFD;ALKSD;LAKJ;LFKJASLKJA;LKJA';LKJ';LLSFD'LKJA';LKJA'LS;OIFD


----------



## cindel25

What does this mean?


----------



## Silent Alarm

WHAT? Don't fuck with my feelings Rocky! I can't lose you again! :lmao


----------



## qtgaines

HES NOT GOIN AWAY WHAT THE FUCK!!!???!!!


----------



## Baldwin.

NEVER EVER? :O

He's back? MARK MARK MARK!!!!!!! :O


----------



## finalnight

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT?????


----------



## Stormbringer

Serious moment...

And now we're back to Rockin' it!


----------



## nate_h

He's staying!!! Fuck yes!!!!! ! !! !!!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Is he really back??


----------



## Total Package

So what was the shit with the girl in the limo?


----------



## Amber B

I just can't wait for him to completely embarrass Cena on the mic...splooge.


----------



## Jon Staley

Fuck movies... come home Rock.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

lol


----------



## ABrown

SWEET BABY JESUS, THAT IS MUSIC TO MY EARS!


----------



## Vårmakos

HEEL TURN?!!


----------



## joshman82

LOL...justin beiber.


----------



## NyQuil

Jabroni comment incoming.


----------



## sesshomaru

LOL @ BIEBER


----------



## ShaggyK

greatest WrestleMania of all time



OF ALL TIME.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

rock still owns the mic, he seriously does


----------



## Huganomics

:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn right, Rock.


----------



## 4thand1

Just like old times. 7 years. Time. Where did it go ?


----------



## Baldwin.

HEAT FOR THE BIEBER! :lmao


----------



## sparrowreal

wtf he is in the business again wtf? back?


----------



## nukeinyourhair

HAHAHAAHAHA, they bleeped it out!


----------



## pewpewpew

WTF THEY EDITED IT


----------



## vanderhevel

HE SAID ASS


----------



## Rmx820

Whoop some what?


----------



## qtgaines

OMFG CENSORSHIP WHAT DID HE SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## Swag

I'm spazzing out



he cursed


----------



## Hajduk1911

censored


----------



## Lok

they bleeped it....haha


----------



## The Ice King

DON'T YOU DARE EDIT THE ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Amber B said:


> I just can't wait for him to completely embarrass Cena on the mic...splooge.


Rock makes Cena look like Tyler Reks on the mic.


----------



## Dub

pure awesome.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7

BIEBER, THE MOST ELECTRIFYING lololNOT

PIE EATING
HIGH BROW RAISING
MARKING OUT LIKE CRAZY


----------



## D17

ASS


----------



## Stormbringer

Bieber joke, knew it. He knows his audience and he feeds on it...

And they censored The Rock!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Awww. . . they just PGed the Rock.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

am i dreaming


----------



## Panzer

We will see after Wrestlemania. And even then, we hope you wrestle again.


----------



## Silent Alarm

Jesus Christ, he hasn't lost one bit of it!


----------



## scias423

I'm like all smiles right now, this is def refreshing


----------



## Dark Kent

FUCK PG!!!!! HE SAID ASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

promo of the year already.


----------



## ACSplyt

The Rock wrestling again?


----------



## Total Package

Ass bleeped. Damn PG.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!! THANK YOU ROCKY!!!


----------



## Amber B

There are some pissed off Cena fans right now trying to find their gat to shoot their television.


----------



## leon79

Rock >> all


----------



## Jon Staley

There are no words for how I'm feeling.


----------



## cindel25

Amber B said:


> I just can't wait for him to completely embarrass Cena on the mic...splooge.


Let's have a party and invite the whole damn neighborhood.


----------



## finalnight

He owned the censor.


----------



## Baldwin.

IS HE GONNA WRESTLE? 

:O!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

Here come Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Production truck guys too busy marking to catch the 'Ass' :lmao


----------



## KidGold17

I love Dolph Ziggler but he's gonna look like such a scrawny punkass next to this man.


----------



## Mister Hands

Isn't that ALL the Rock does?


----------



## Peapod

Cenaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## joshman82

btw, the rock is fucking JACKED!


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Rock vs Undertaker PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Amber B said:


> I just can't wait for him to completely embarrass Cena on the mic...splooge.


Think about what he's going to do to Miz.


----------



## Jordo

rock should of started the show like this and carried on


----------



## Louie85TX

Rock is building up a return match feud!?!?


----------



## ACSplyt

The Rock vs. John cena!!


----------



## SP103

Rock missed the Memo-PG world now. Taker Vs. Rock WM27


----------



## (q-DoGg)

undertaker!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

And with that, The Miz just buried!


----------



## NyQuil

Kids are getting a taste of what they missed.


----------



## Amber B

Don't let him ruin this moment right now..

Cole! :lmao


----------



## qtgaines

AND I [email protected]!


----------



## scias423

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH FUCK YOU GM


----------



## astrosfan

hahahaha Cole


----------



## ddog121

raw gm? wat the hell


----------



## TNAwesomeness

lol at cole


----------



## Boss Monster

HOLLLLLLYYY FFFFUUCCCKKK CENA ROCK STARE DOWN!!!!!!!!!! MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Hajduk1911

GM interferes with the great one?!


----------



## Jon Staley

Please own Cole like old times.


----------



## Panzer

Either Cena or The Undertaker. Calling it now.


----------



## "The Tauntician"

Fuck you ANON GM you did NOT just interrupt the Great One.


----------



## JEFF.JARRETT

Who ever wrote this should be fired.


----------



## Total Package

His new shirt =


----------



## guardplay320

The stare at Cole is just beyond classic. The Rock still has it!


----------



## TKOK

I've been marking out for the past 15 minutes.


----------



## GreenBax

It doesn't matter in 3, 2.....


----------



## Dark Kent

FUCK YOU GM!!!!!!!!! YOU SON OF BITCH!!!!!!!!


----------



## leon79

Rock doesnt give a fuck about no emails, he has twitter


----------



## Stormbringer

And they officially fucked up. I don't care if Rock owns the cpu, or Cole, I didn't want to hear Cole at this point.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

If he Rock bottoms Cole I'll fucking cream.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Cole ruins everything.


----------



## ShaggyK

fuck off cole

seriously GTFO


----------



## steamed hams

THE ROCK VS TRIPLE H


----------



## Jordo

this best be stone cold on the computer


----------



## (q-DoGg)

im sorry cole but your not above the rock


----------



## AJ Styles 4 eva

On the verge of tears, here guys. The Rock has returned. No words to express how i feel.


----------



## KidGold17

It's the WWE's current best face meeting it's current best heel.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

he hasn;t lost one bit...


----------



## Bushmaster

Omfg why does raw have to end soon lol. When he means he will never leave is that spiritually or will he be around


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

I'm in love. This is hands down the greatest moment I've witnessed since I've watched WWE.


----------



## hazuki

YES OWN FUCKING MICHAEL COLE.


----------



## Amber B

It doesn't matter what you think!


----------



## Baldwin.

This is actually amazing.

I feel like I'm watching old WWE again.


----------



## Total Package

inb4itdoesntmatter


----------



## Nightmare_SE

lol marking out


----------



## ABrown

THANK YOU, ROCK! FINALLY someone has put Cole in his place. KNOW YOUR FUCKING ROLE, JABRONI!


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

OMFG THIS IS TOO MUCH GREATNESS MY BODY CANNOT HANDLE IT!!!


----------



## NyQuil

Here it comes.


----------



## ajp82

This owns soooo much!


----------



## PhilThePain

Well The Rock is back, we can have Cena vs. Miz and Undertaker vs. Henry II for all I care. WrestleMania is saved.


----------



## The Ice King

I HATE Valentine's Day BUT Rock has made this the best one of my life!
I don't think I could be happier!!!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster

Come out Cena now!!


----------



## steamed hams

This is f'n awesome.


----------



## Jordo

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## Dub

Cole just mark inside.


----------



## leon79

this is so epic


----------



## Geeee

He's gotta put his shirt on Cole's head!


----------



## Panzer

HE SAID IT! *splooge*


----------



## cucumberlava

whope missed that one


----------



## Nirvana3:16

IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOU THINK! :lmao


----------



## Theproof

lol Rock is too much for PG


----------



## D17

YOU TELL HIM ROCK!


----------



## qtgaines

IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT YOU THINK!

AND I QUOTE YOU KNOW YOUR DAMN ROLE AND SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH


----------



## Lok

GET EM' ROCK!!!!


----------



## why

THIS IS FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Amber B

The Rock's black is coming out. I love it. :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

forgot to edit that one wwe.


----------



## Hazzard

This is amazing, such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## scias423

ROCK IS BAG PG ERA IS OVER GTFO! RAW IS WARRRR


----------



## sbuch

the rock ripping michael cole = ratings


----------



## natetendo83

omg this is great


----------



## Silent Alarm

''IT DOESN'T MATTER!''

ROCKY! ROCKY! ROCKY!


----------



## Hotdiggity11

See, "damn" and "ass" are fine.


----------



## Stormbringer

Ya know what, I've missed that soo much...


----------



## Rmx820

its like im 12 years old all over again. yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## J-Coke

The Rock just did a huge favor for us! Best Valentine's Day ever!


----------



## Slam_It

I'm fucking smiling from ear to ear here guys. Best Valentine's day ever.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

im like jumping up and down like a school girl


----------



## cindel25

ahahahah!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Guess the PG censors gave up.


----------



## Huganomics

I just jizzed all over my fucking computer screen.


----------



## pjpst6

FUCKING AMAZING


----------



## ShaggyK

lol time limit be damned


----------



## Total Package

Cole's reaction. :lmao


----------



## Instant Karma

IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

This is so damn awesome!!!


----------



## NyQuil

"And I Quote. You know your damn role and shut your damn mouth."

OMG. :lmao


----------



## Swag

this is crazy


----------



## sillymunkee

Marking out harder then Striker at the Rumble if he was a 12 year old girl and Bieber won the whole damn thing!


----------



## Nirvana3:16

YES HE SAID BITCH! THIS IS EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nate_h

Oh my fucking god

the best night in WWE ever


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

rock;s fb is going to crash in 3..2..


----------



## qtgaines

HE SAID BITCH AND ASS OMG !


----------



## jfs1408

Rock is waving a middle finger to the PG rating


----------



## Theproof

WTF!!! LOL!!!! IS PG OVER?


----------



## why

HELL YA


----------



## sickofcena

how are they gonna end this?


----------



## VRsick

kind of surreal waiting and hoping for 7 years for something and seeing it.


----------



## Thrillerr

hahahah damn he said bitch


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

THIS IS AMAZING


----------



## Lok

SUM'BITCH SIDEWAYS!.............DRUNK HOBBIT LOL


----------



## astrosfan

The just quit trying to edit Rocky


----------



## DanTheMan07

rofl at Rock just disregarding PG


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

They apparently said "Screw it, let him go."


----------



## Rated-HBK

Finally I have a reason to watch wrestling again! FUCK YES!!!!!!!


----------



## Baldwin.

FUCK PG! THIS IS AMAZING!

THE ROCK CAN'T BE PG!


----------



## Hajduk1911

they didn't censor bitch and ass this time


----------



## X-bailey

MARKING OUT SO FUCKING BAD!!!!!


----------



## Joel

This is the best moment of the last 7 years!


----------



## Mister Hands

Haha, Matthews is loving it.


----------



## sesshomaru

Sit down, you look like a drunk hobbit!


----------



## Serpent01

YES! he actually said!!! this is just too much!


----------



## ddog121

turn dat sum bitch sideways did not get bleeped!!!!!! Raw is TV-14 for the next 15 mins!!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

KnowYourRole said:


> Guess the PG censors gave up.


:lmao THIS.


----------



## PhilThePain

ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK!! "TURN THAT SUMBITCH SIDEWAYS AND STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS!!!"


----------



## hazuki

rocky rockyrockyrocky.


----------



## The Ice King

COLE GETTING COMPLETELY OWNED! 


Shine that computer up!!!!!!
They stopped bleeping him!!!!!

Michael Cole the drunk hobbit!!!!


----------



## Smackdown#1announcer

The rock > wwe pg


----------



## Silent Alarm

TURN THAT SUNBITCH SIDEWAYS!

Look what we've been missing people! Look!


----------



## ShaggyK

oh come on Cole, you know you missed that


----------



## cucumberlava

He's a beast. I love this man.


----------



## Total Package

I thought he wasn't here to promote anything, Facebook graphic.

OH WHO CARES THIS IS FUCKING AMAZING! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Boss Monster

The sad thing is, this is the most entertaining WWE has been in YEARS.


----------



## dirtyrockcrawler

Hope to see this whole thing on Youtube again soon.


----------



## cindel25

He said ASS. That's not PG Rock. lol


----------



## joshman82

cole is gonna cry


----------



## D17

I won't be sleeping tonight.


----------



## Amber B

Swoggle!


----------



## NateTahGreat

The censors are too busy splooging their pants.


----------



## Panzer

I have to get a gif of Cole sitting in his chair like that.


----------



## Vårmakos

FUTURE. FUCKING. ENDEAVORS.


----------



## KidGold17

Children's minds are being blown around the world realizing how much Cena sucks.


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

bitch damn and ass all in 1 sentence haha im lovin it reminds me of 1999-2000 all over again


----------



## finalnight

Super Overtime! PG is dead!11


----------



## ajp82

Rock V Cena Wrestlemania?


----------



## SP103

Somebody GIF that look on Cole after being told to shut up.


----------



## Jon Staley

Cena vs The Rock is THE dream-match. Make it happen.


----------



## why

JOHN CENA vs THE ROCK?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Now *THAT'S* 'Vintage' Michael Cole :lmao


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This is gold


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

I need to get a photo of Cole's pouty face.


----------



## leon79

Rock >>>> Cena

ofc


----------



## Theproof

OMG THIS IS FUCKING EPIC


----------



## qtgaines

CENA LOLS.. ALL THE CENA FANS JUMPIN SHIP FOR THE ROCK I KNOW I AM!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

THIS IS TOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jordo

ROCK VS CENA


----------



## I drink and I know things

This is getting better and better


----------



## Lok

CENA V ROCK! BOOK IT


----------



## VRsick

this cannot be real.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

OMG CENA SUCKS CHANTS


----------



## Peapod

HOLY FUCK I CANT BELIEVE IT. THIS IS IT CENASHEEL TURM.


----------



## Hajduk1911

calling out Cena


----------



## Stormbringer

OWN HIM TONIGHT AND FOR THE NEXT FEW WEEKS!


----------



## jfs1408

Yes, this is the moment we've all been waiting on


----------



## Total Package

Best Raw segment of all time.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Attitude era vs PG era


----------



## Olympus

Rocky will single handedly DESTROY PG!!!!


----------



## NyQuil

Rock and Cena.

Heel Turn after WM please!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

And that is how they turn Cena heel...


----------



## hazuki

OH MY FUCKING GOD.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Cena vs Rock! Nah we'll probably just get a confrontation.


----------



## Amber B

If this doesn't force the WWE to turn Cena heel... I don't know what will.


----------



## vanderhevel

Rock vs cena will turn the crowd so against cena its not even funny.


----------



## cucumberlava

I'm honestly giggling like a school girl


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

CENA VS ROCK. MATCH FOR THE AGES. JUST DON'T PUT CENA OVER


----------



## HaRdCoReChAmP123

cena vs rock wrestlemania!!!!!!!


----------



## perro

Is this Actually happening?


----------



## Jon Staley

I don't care how dumb this sounds but The Rock said he wanted to bring back Attitude... maybe he is.


----------



## GreenBax

shit just got real


----------



## sparrowreal

holy SHIT fuckin fuck kill cena rocky


----------



## Nirvana3:16

:lmao :lmao :lmao PEEK A BOO :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Boss Monster

THIS IS FUCKINNNNNNNNNNNNNNGG EEEPPPPPPPPPPPPIIIICCCCCC


----------



## nukeinyourhair

OMFG Rock and Cena fued!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Damn, this is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## The Ice King

REVOLUTION!!!!!!!!

The new beginning!!!!!!!


----------



## Disciple514

Michael Cole getting owned and PG getting thrown out the window. Promo of the year. Thats right. I said it.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

hahahahahaha.. peekabooo.


----------



## KidGold17

OMFG did Vince just let that happen?! *markgasm*


----------



## Joel

OMG :lmao


----------



## PikachuMan

:lmao rock is awesome


----------



## Nightmare_SE

lmao he owned cena


----------



## PhilThePain

John Cena is no longer the number one guy in the company.


----------



## Dub

OMG LOL


----------



## leon79

jesus fucking christ that is win!!!!


----------



## Dark Kent

GET HIS FUCKING ASS ROCK!!!!! GET THAT SON OF A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year

HE HAS TO TURN HEEL/ LOL STEVIE WONDER


----------



## steamed hams

AH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dawgs101

OMG, Thank you Rocky. You are too fuckin awesome.


----------



## cindel25

Yes, tell it right! Run and tell dat!


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Gold...


----------



## why

this is awesome.. bury cena, rock


----------



## Theproof

I'm at a loss for words. This is amazing.


----------



## Jerichoholic #7

MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW HOLY SHIT


HOLY CRAP
OH GOD


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

OMG I'm fucking jizzing! Rock pwning CENA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YESSS!


----------



## Jordo

THE ROCK HAS FUCKED THE PG RATING OFF


----------



## UltraPanda Black

He's destroying Cena and the PG rating.


----------



## Amber B

Oh my god......:lmao

Bboy is pissed...half the crowd is crying.


----------



## Total Package

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

FRUITY PEBBLES!

OH MY GOD EPIC! EPIC!


----------



## (q-DoGg)

stop the rock before i explode


----------



## Omega_VIK

Oh shit.


----------



## Olympus

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fiftyonepercent

this is so fucking awesome!!!


----------



## StraightEdged

REST IN PEACE WWE PG


----------



## Louie85TX

Cena.....Owned!.Hard!!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

If *Bboy* was cutting himself before, _now_ he's bleeding out :lmao


----------



## Panzer

THIS.....IS.....THE.....BEST!


----------



## Stormbringer

AND HE NEVER LAUGHS AT HIS OWN JOKES!

The Rock is boss!

Fuck I'm Excited!


----------



## Lok

GET EM ROCK!!!


----------



## Stone Hot

rock as come to save us from cena


----------



## 4thand1

Preach, Rocky, PREACH !!!! F CENA !!!1


----------



## nate_h

What the hell

Cena!?


----------



## wcw4life2006

hazuki said:


> OH MY FUCKING GOD.


The E' just bought my fan hood back


----------



## ABrown

This can't be life. Rock on my screen and OWNING Cena on the mic


----------



## qtgaines

OMG WHAT IS THE THE YEAR 2002??????


----------



## Geeve

Guess only the Rock can get a crowd to boo Bieber and Cena in this day and age.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ice King

BARNEY THE DINOSAURS ANUS!!!!!

I CAN'T BE HAPPIER!!!


----------



## pasinpman

If anyone ever questions why people think PG has hurt the quality of the WWE product... see this promo.


----------



## Shivaki

Has ever RAW ever gone this late?

Oh man, I can't breath.


----------



## korndogg123

So just out of curiosity, although the Rock is basically telling the same jokes as Cena does, but with more color, how does he get away with it and Cena doesn't?


----------



## Nirvana3:16

:lmao Barney's Anus :lmao This is Fucking EPIC


----------



## Vårmakos

Database error.


----------



## Amber B

This is fucking amazing...woah.


----------



## PhilThePain

I think Vince told The Rock "Go ahead and say anything you want, I'll pick up all the fines".

fruity pebbles :lmao


----------



## ShaggyK

AND MILLIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Total Package

AND MILLIONSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Panzer

Life has meaning now.


----------



## Hazzard

There are no words to describe this.


----------



## Echlius

this is how you get a crowd alive.


----------



## Jordo

THE ROCK HAS CRASHED WF FOURMS LOL


----------



## why

can you SMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dub

epic. just epic.


----------



## 4thand1

This is the WWE we used to know and love.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

This is...the greatest thing I've ever witnessed. Holy shit.


----------



## Nirvana3:16

cena WILL NEVER get a reaction likes. Thanks YOU ROCKY!


----------



## RKO920

Best promo ever.


----------



## Amber B

Fuck Punk and Hardy....


I just splooged.


----------



## KidGold17

Rock just rolled in like a fucking messiah...


----------



## sbuch

this is making me feel fucking sick!


----------



## bjnelson19705

R.I.P. Cenation


----------



## Hajduk1911

twenty minute overrun


----------



## (q-DoGg)

ROCKY!!!!!


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

korndogg123 said:


> So just out of curiosity, although the Rock is basically telling the same jokes as Cena does, but with more color, how does he get away with it and Cena doesn't?


He actually has this thing called "Delivery."


----------



## pjpst6

I feel like a kid again.


----------



## Boss Monster

I'm shocked Cena hasn't come out.


----------



## Superboy-Prime

I'm calling it, this is the BEST Raw episode we've ever had since possibly EVER.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Rock still has that scar on his arm from the Foley match in 99.


----------



## The Ice King

Haven't had a crowd sound like that for ages!!!!!!!

little kids booing!!!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

THIS ISNT SINGALONG WITH THE ROCK!


----------



## Huganomics

This is BY FAR the best WWE promo in YEARS.


----------



## Serpent01

LOL at the kid cena fan booing The Rock.


----------



## Rmx820

best. raw. EVER.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

This is gold people


----------



## Lok

LOL @ the lil asians kids thumbing down THE ROCK


----------



## Jon Staley

pasinpman said:


> If anyone ever questions why people think PG has hurt the quality of the WWE product... see this promo.


This, this, this.


----------



## TKOK

havn't marked like that in years.


----------



## KuritaDavion

Honestly they probably should have just had him come out at the beginning and replayed it for the rest of the show.


----------



## ACSplyt

The Rock has saved the WWE and owned John Cena all in one night. Love it.


----------



## Theproof

That my friends is the last real "Superstar" from the WWE


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

No one in WWE can control a crowd like him... I may not normally mark for the guy, but I'm marking out now.


----------



## Amber B

The majority (kids) don't really know how to react to it.
Pretty fucking amazing. No one can top what just happened.


----------



## ShaggyK

The Monster's Boss said:


> I'm shocked Cena hasn't come out.


he knows better, he's in the back marking out just as hard as we are


----------



## Silent Alarm

Hands down, one of the greatest RAW moments. Ever.

Fucking loved that. Thank you Rocky. Fucking legend!


----------



## KnowYourRole

This is big!!!!!!!!! Forget Sting.


----------



## Total Package

I'm in the late 90s again. This isn't real life.


----------



## Dub

It has to be miz vs morrison and cena vs rock at wm


----------



## checkcola

We had some good wrestling matches and the Rock cutting a great promo. Much better Raw than last weeks.


----------



## leon79

The rock has singly handidly made WWE fantastic again

Im happy as fuck


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

That was a thing of beauty. I love you all.


----------



## KuritaDavion

IWC: "Don't stop talking! That mean's it's over!!!!"

Awesome segment, can't even remember what else happened on Raw.


----------



## Jordo

GIF OF THE ROCK SAYING THANK YOU I LOVE YOU NOW


----------



## CoRyP2008

Well that sure as hell makes up for no Sting.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

*SO. FUCKING. AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Mister Hands

If Raw was that good every week, I'd have to find a new avenue for my bitchiness.


----------



## WWEfan4eva

Seroily, is he really back...will he wrestle again


----------



## VRsick

i dont know what to do with myself. i just want to watch that again and again.


----------



## ShaggyK

"Thank you. I love you."

he's really fucking back....


----------



## sparrowreal

damnt it rocky kill of the fuckers damm cena needs to get raped in wm damn im still markings as a little girl in a bieber concert


----------



## lic05

*MERRY FUCKING EARLY CHRISTMAS, IWC!!!*


----------



## Hotdiggity11

*Bows to the Great One*


My apologies for ever doubting you master.


----------



## Amber B

He just reminded everyone on that roster how shit is supposed to be done.


----------



## Louie85TX

That was so f'n beautiful!


----------



## Total Package

So... still.. what was the thing with the woman in the limo?


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

Rock... the fuckin' Rock!!!


----------



## LBGetBack

The best 20 minutes on Raw in a LONG time. That was great! He owned Cena in 2 minutes! LOL.


----------



## cavs25

am not going to be able to sleep!!!


----------



## Baldwin.

The Rock just worked it for 20 fucking minutes.


----------



## Joel

OH LORD!

THAT GRAVE THAT ROCK JUST DUG CAN HOLD CENA'S BODY DOWN FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## Boss Monster

Rock literally destroyed Miz, Cole, & Cena all under 10 minutes on the mic. I've never been a huge Rock fan, but that was entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Jordo

ROCK VS CENA WRESTLEMANIA 28


----------



## It's True

sweeeet


----------



## I drink and I know things

I need a cold shower


----------



## Stormbringer

HockeyGoalieEh said:


> He actually has this thing called "Delivery."


Thank you! The Rock has the ability to make you feel what he says. He just doesn't regurgitate what they typed up yesterday. He sees what the want him to put over, and he speaks from the heart, and means what says.


----------



## KnowYourRole

This makes you wonder what kind of reaction Hogan and Austin would get if they stayed away from wrestling for more than five years.


----------



## Lok

That was pro there, TY Rock.


----------



## Demandred

Amber B said:


> The majority (kids) don't really know how to react to it.
> Pretty fucking amazing. No one can top what just happened.




This was really one of those special timeless moments. For just a brief bit of time we went back to 1998 and got some entertaining (electrifying) charismatic, awesome promo. The moment just felt special. And for the first time in YEARS a live audience got something other than a 5 minute match, and a generic stock promo that everyone outside of Punk and Jericho are forced to give. What a great ending. The kids, the smarks, the adults, everyone...loved it.


----------



## SP103

Goodnight TNA, you just suffered your death blow. 

You can bring Owen Hart, Eddie Guerrero, Test, Mr Perfect back from them dead all in one night and it wouldn't come 1/100 as close to awesome as that was (except it should be Rock Vs. Taker).


----------



## Deacon of Demons

Wow....just WOW. If that showed anything at all that should have showed Vince two things.

1. WWE needs to make some MAJOR MAJOR changes, the crowd is always atleast decent but, my god...we haven't seen the crowd act like that in....well in 7 years, since the last time The Rock was in the ring.

2. Vince needs to do EVERYTHING in his power to get The Rock to atleast juggle the WWE and Hollywood. Vince can't afford to lose Rock again, tonight proved it.

That was BY FAR the BEST promo by ANYONE in a YEARS!!


----------



## Ditcka

Total Package said:


> So... still.. what was the thing with the woman in the limo?


A cheap swerve


----------



## Shivaki

Seriously, I bet Cena, Bryan and other guys were marking in the back.

I thought I would control myself if The Rock came out, but wow... He went all out. The Rock is back!

Nice little trickery there on WWE by having a lady come out of the Limo. Maybe I am wrong and Vince does still have it.

Wow.


----------



## Olympus

How do you stay PG after that?


----------



## JBLoser

That was the most amazing thing I've ever watched with my own two eyes. 

<3Rocky


----------



## Louie85TX

I need that whole segment on Youtube.....ASAP!


----------



## Jordo

Am going to have trouble sleeping now with this boner


----------



## BarryBeefington

I marked out more than I have in a long long time!! Great night!!


----------



## dukenukem3do

I think I just die and went to heaven


----------



## ShaggyK

does it have to be over? why? why can't he keep going?

i don't want it to be over.....


----------



## Thumbinthebum

You know what shocks me more than anything else? The fact that a sub-par Rock promo (yes, I said sub-par) is still so much better than anything WWE can offer these day that people are saying it's the greatest thing ever.

I guarentee that, in 6 month time when that batch of 'Rock's Greatest Moments' tibute vids appear on youtube, there won't be much from this promo.


----------



## Shazayum

That was absolutely one of the most memorable and amazing things I've ever seen. I still have goosebumps. The rock has not lost a step on the microphone. He looks great, and is still, the most electrifying man in all of wrestling. I will never forget this night.


----------



## The Ice King

Louie85TX said:


> I need that whole segment on Youtube.....ASAP!


Aw man! No DVR? 
I'm about to watch it again!

I seriously can't breathe and can barely type!
I'm so freaking HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## Theproof

DX-Superkick said:


> Thank you! The Rock has the ability to make you feel what he says. He just doesn't regurgitate what they typed up yesterday. He sees what the want him to put over, and he speaks from the heart, and means what says.


Exactly. A Cena or even worse, Randy Orton promo is gonna sound beyond boring next time I hear theme speak. Cena better start bustin out some ryhmes if he wants to hang with The Rock.


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™

The Rock just made my year.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Can't wait to see him live in Atlanta.


----------



## (q-DoGg)

thank you tevo


----------



## pjpst6

So...is he back full time?


----------



## Dub

Very good raw overall, man its awesome having The Rock back.


----------



## SpeedStick

John Cena will beat the Rock at SummerSlam


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I can still hear the wrestling world marking out.

Great, great RAW tonight... yes, only because of the Rock.


----------



## Omega_VIK

That shit was legit.


----------



## TheSky

I just I.... I'm just speechless.


----------



## Bleeding_Walls

Man I hope Rock and CM Punk do a promo. That would be gold.


----------



## leon79

How the fuck can i sleep after that. Ive even woken up my Fiancee(shes a wrestling fan) 

Happy days


----------



## NoLeafClover

That was the most incredible thing I have seen on WWE programing in I don't even know how long. 

_Finally..._


----------



## llamadux

Greatest 20 minutes of Raw in...what 7 years? I am marking like a little bitch. Rock Vs Cena please at WM! or shit toss him in the Cena vs Miz match. Make it a triple threat. I just want to see him wrestle Cena.


----------



## .Y2J

I believe he'll be back full time until WM and then make some appearances like SCSA..Tho i hope he's back full time for a few years


----------



## Nexus One

The greatest Valentine's Day of ALL TIME..I love this business! I LOVE THE ROCK! I bow down to his genius.


----------



## MR_PERVERT_

TMPRKO said:


> This was really one of those special timeless moments. For just a brief bit of time we went back to 1998 and got some entertaining (electrifying) charismatic, awesome promo. The moment just felt special. And for the first time in YEARS a live audience got something other than a 5 minute match, and a generic stock promo that everyone outside of Punk and Jericho are forced to give. What a great ending. The kids, the smarks, the adults, everyone...loved it.


QFT!!!

I was defintely brought back to when wrestling was awesome. 

Literally I had to wipe the tears away from eyes.

Thank you Rock!!! I loved every minute of it.


----------



## OML

one of the best moments in wwe in years!!! EPIC!!


----------



## Lok

Damn that was good stuff.


----------



## llamadux

Also Rock is so damn amazing. Compare Cenas shitty promo at the start of Raw to Rocks ending promo. Cena doesn't even come close. Nobody in the WWE right now does. Fuck yeah Rock.


----------



## Starbuck

Best fucking Raw. Well, best ending to a Raw. I haven't marked so hard in my life. The fucking Rock is back and I'm going to Mania! I have always wanted to see him live. Thank you WWE for making my Mania ticket feel worth it after all this time. For once they didn't disappoint. What an awesome, awesome moment. I'm still a bit speechless after it all. Raw just became very worth watching.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

wow, fun promo, nice to hear "ATTITUDE" back for a day!! great job ROCK....!!


----------



## leon79

So who is in the live chat ?


----------



## Demandred

Ok revised WM card-

Miz/Morrison

Taker match

ADR/Ziggler/Edge

Orton/Punk

Cena/Rock


Thats a great top of a card. Of course Rock might host and not wrestle. Either way...should be great. The Rock adds something very special to WM.


----------



## Agmaster

so what does miz do now? That guy still ain't ready, and i'm a fan.


----------



## Amber B

Bleeding_Walls said:


> Man I hope Rock and CM Punk do a promo. That would be gold.


As much as I love Punk, Rocky would murder him.


----------



## ABrown

Someone earlier made a thread about how Jericho is on par with the Rock on the mic. This just shitted all over that. Rock is a puppet master out there.


----------



## Mister Hands

Who'd have thought a Raw booked with good matches, sensible booking and a well-staged reveal would actually be popular? :O


----------



## Annihilus

That was the most entertaining segment i've seen on RAW since.. well, since the attitude era, I wasn't 100% thrilled to see the Rock back since I figured he would just be a watered down version of his old character, but when he started breaking PG I was getting behind him.

Then when he went in on Cena I was marking out, literally burst out laughing at Cena looking like he came out of Barney the Dinosaur's anus. I don't know where WWE is going to go from here, but it's obvious that if they have the rock back, wrestling wiwll suddenly get a whole lot interesting and a whole lot more profitable.. nobody on the current roster has "it" quite like what he just displayed.


----------



## dukenukem3do

The Rock>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Cena & The Miz Best Raw Ever


----------



## steamed hams

That was absolutely fantastic.

Rock vs Cena is a dream match.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I was checking out the live chat on wwe.com, and and poll popped up asking who would win in a match rock or cena...could happen


----------



## Nirvana3:16

The Rock says take your PG Era shine it up real nice, turn that Son of a Bitch sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HHH Mark

Been watching over 16 years, never marked harder than today. I don't think it's even close.


----------



## Don.Corleone

Now the Rock has to attempt to convince Vince to go back to 14A and this product might well become "great" again.


----------



## game3525

DX-Superkick said:


> Thank you! The Rock has the ability to make you feel what he says. He just doesn't regurgitate what they typed up yesterday. He sees what the want him to put over, and he speaks from the heart, and means what says.


Exactly, it isn't really what you say, but how you say. In reality alot of Rock's material is rather corky and corny, but he has a great delivery which makes up for it. Anyway, great night for the WWE. I haven't marked out like this in about 8 or 9 years.


----------



## Gwilt

Where's Pyro who swore up and down Rock wouldn't come back?


----------



## Theproof

The Rock makes everyone else seem so damn boring lol. I'm gonna enjoy watching him on my screen again until the next time he leaves.......


----------



## RKOFan99

I Literally jumped out of my seat and almost cried Lmao!!!! Great to see THE ROCK!!! So Fucking Pumped
BYE BYE JOHN CENA!!!!! THE ROCK IS BACK!!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705

KnowYourRole said:


> This is big!!!!!!!!! Forget Sting.


And 2/21/11


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm still can't fucking believe it.


----------



## Don.Corleone

Man, that Raw would have been great if there wasn't even that whole Wrestlemania Host bit. Arguably the best Raw of the last year.


----------



## perro

Gwilt said:


> Where's Pyro who swore up and down Rock wouldn't come back?


think he's hiding


----------



## MrWeymes

I exploded for about 20 minutes, then had a good chuckle when that kid flinched when the Rock tried to touch his head. lol, Damn kid, fearing the great one's over-sized arm coming his way.


----------



## KokoBJobbed

So Miz/Cena with Rock as ref is my guess. I doubt he'll wrestle.


----------



## Emperor DC

The greatest thing I have ever seen in regards to wrestling.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger

My friend came over to watch tonight, he had no idea about The Rock though. We marked like little girls. And laughed hard. 

Best Valentine ever! Thank you WWE!


----------



## Stormbringer

Ya come out here with ya bright ass purple, and da time before that, ya bright ass green and ya bright ass orange! Ya look like a big as bowl of fruity pebbles!


----------



## Theproof

Gwilt said:


> Where's Pyro who swore up and down Rock wouldn't come back?


Crying under a pillow. Can't wait until he tries to convince everyone that the Miz is somehow better than The Rock.


----------



## Lok

Man I can not wait until next week now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Even though I knew this was coming because of the internet. It didn't make it *ANY* less awesome!!!

People who haven't watched wrestling in *YEARS* are talking about this!!!

People who don't watch wrestling *AT ALL* are talking about this!!!

*THAT'S* how you create a buzz! Not with whatever bullshit they call themselves doing with the Miz!


----------



## JBLoser

Rock comes back, Kansas loses

Greatest night ever.

<3Rock


----------



## sbuch

is anyone else "chatting" with the rock?


----------



## Stone Hot

what a fucking night. Rock is back owned cena tonight, smackdown 600th episode is friday, elimination chamber sunday, and 2 21 11 nxt week. WWE is going to be great to watch. Rock cant wait to see u live at WM 27


----------



## Serpent01

http://www.wwe.com/social/livechat/

He is chatting right now.


----------



## Disciple514

This EPIC MASTERPIECE of a promo produced by the Rock will live forever on my DVR. The man commanded the crowd to boo Justin Beiber, put Michael Cole in his place and diss Cena. What more can I ask for. And thank you God for letting Rock go uncensored.


----------



## Gwilt

Best Wrestling Moment of my life


----------



## jasonviyavong

It was already amazing and then he called out Cena and it was just game over. The greatest return ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger

My god that was surreal. No one can match the Rock in overness.


----------



## The Absolute

_You know, he said some pretty profound swear words in that promo...

...Cena vs. Rocky is cool, but if his return means the end of the PG era, then I'll be happier than a motherfucker._


----------



## andy1411

If anything The Rock proved (Ok, with the help of a few curse words they normally can't say) that PG isn't the main problem in WWE today, it's simply that there's no character anymore. 

All the Rock needed to do was use his unrivalled charisma and he took the roof off the place. No gimmicks, no blood, violence etc, just pure natural oozing charisma.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Theproof said:


> Crying under a pillow. Can't wait until he tries to convince everyone that the Miz is somehow better than The Rock.



:lmao After that promo, I don't think any sane person would try and say Miz is better.


----------



## dan the marino

Best RAW I've seen in a LOOOONG time.

Amazing ending. Absolutely amazing. Rock completely tore shit up. 

I really, really just hope Rock isn't reduced to a "Guest Host" or "special ref" stint at Wrestlemania. Cmon, let's get Rock/Cena ffs!


----------



## Es.

its ok


----------



## hou713

Finally...it finally happened.
Thank You Rocky
Thank You WWE
This is what keeps us watching


----------



## Gwilt

Best part was seeing all the kids in their Fruity Pebbles Cena gear looking like absolute retards


----------



## Khalid Hassan

I'm so happy, I could vomit!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Nirvana3:16 said:


> The Rock says take your PG Era shine it up real nice, turn that Son of a Bitch sideways and stick it straight up your candy ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm glad the Rock is back too, but people *REALLY* need to get over this PG thing!


----------



## dan the marino

I still can't believe how much he completely decimated everything. 

They really need Cena to play heel for this to work at all; otherwise he's just going to get made out to be a joke week in and week out.


----------



## Stormbringer

Gwilt said:


> Where's Pyro who swore up and down Rock wouldn't come back?


Yeah, there's a big bucket of collective cum waiting on that clown!


----------



## Nirvana3:16

RKOFan99 said:


> I Literally jumped out of my seat and almost cried Lmao!!!! Great to see THE ROCK!!! So Fucking Pumped
> BYE BYE JOHN CENA!!!!! THE ROCK IS BACK!!!!


LOL same here, this is EPIC. Thank YOU ROCKY!


----------



## jpchicago23

That was boner-worthy to say the very least. I hope he actually stays around for a while and they phase out of this pg shit. Cena never got the crowd to react the way the Rock did tonight. It just shows you that the tv-14 audience drowns out the pg. Its the first time i heard bitch on Raw in god knows how long


----------



## qtgaines

Seizure.... help me... rock... epic... omg lol


----------



## Psycho Sid

Gwilt said:


> Best part was seeing all the kids in their Fruity Pebbles Cena gear looking like absolute retards


:lmao


----------



## Hotdiggity11

dan_marino said:


> Best RAW I've seen in a LOOOONG time.
> 
> Amazing ending. Absolutely amazing. Rock completely tore shit up.
> 
> I really, really just hope Rock isn't reduced to a "Guest Host" or "special ref" stint at Wrestlemania. Cmon, let's get Rock/Cena ffs!





Cena/Rock equals buyrates.


----------



## Geeee

Having the Rock at Wrestlemania is a double-edged sword. On one hand, The Rock is well...The Rock. On the other hand, it's gonna make those Raws without The Raw really boring.

Plus, he just buried the whole roster.


----------



## llamadux

ROck is answering questions on WWE chat now. People asking him about Cena.


----------



## Stormbringer

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Cena/Rock equals buyrates.


Rock = Buyrates

Cena = Something to own!


----------



## musdy

LOVED IT!!!


----------



## Cre5po

Sooo is it likely he'll just host it or is there some truth in him wanting to face Cena?

I've not seen ANYTHING fron tonights RAW! I'm just reading your comments and that's enough to have me marking out!!


----------



## Rickey

Now will people stfu about the Rock being a sellout? A traitor? "He doesn't care about the fans?"

Nah...probably will be more of the same.

If Rock/Cena does happen at Mania that'll be the only match I'd be hyped for, not even excited about Mania for real.


----------



## Demandred

Rock is building up the feud with Cena on livechat


----------



## joshman82

i'm actually looking forward to the rock - cena promo's. if the rock is allowed to do his thing, so should cena...should be great.


----------



## layeth87smack

Will rock actually wrestle? i dunno he mentioned he's going to whoop all of them

WHAT an entrance

will he be on raw leading upto it??


----------



## Calvin22

This is the first time that I have felt surprised and excited in years.
The rock being back got that old child emotion in me again.


Can't wait till next week. Will certainly watch raw


----------



## AngusBethune

Jipe worthy moment, indeed.


----------



## Frost99

Take that C-Nation, take that shine it up real nice, turn it sideways & STICK IT STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS.

What a Perfect promo to hopfuly (but won't) usher in a "grown" up product, its like all those kids tonight were baptized by fire when the Rock took their hero and sent him six feet under. Everything Rock said tonight which I don't think was scripted was everything the IWC has been saying for the longest time.

Weather this last's or not, the fact that it was said and will be avviable for EVERYONE, this moment will last FOREVER


----------



## Gwilt

I don't even care if he wrestles. As long as Rock comes out after the Cena/Miz match and whoops candy ass then I will be able to sleep easy after WM


----------



## smackdown1111

Wow that was just amazing to see the Rock again. Brings back memories.

However, I don't know how WWE expects Cena to survive unless you were going to turn him heel with these whole Rock confrontation(s) and possible match and that isn't likely. You are only going to get the older males to dislike him more than they do and who knows with the women and kids. Not so sure this is a good route for the WWE to take.


----------



## Don.Corleone

Triple H returning, Undertaker returning, and the prospect of Sting returning should make for an incredible road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

So do you guys think rocky will start being on raw every week leading to mania?


----------



## Theproof

Still can't believe it. He hasn't lost a thing on the mic


----------



## vanderhevel

I love having the rock around, he makes every other wrestler look like a joke in comparison.


----------



## cavs25

So i am actually buying wrestlemania.....


----------



## TKOK

The Rock went out there and showed how it was done. owned everybody.


----------



## Huganomics

Guys, we all marked the fuck out, but The Rock is sure as hell NOT going to wrestle, he just said that in an interview like a fucking week ago.


----------



## Saint Dick

Never been a huge Rock fan but that was epic.


----------



## Vårmakos

Honestly... The Rock just buried the entire WWE roster.


----------



## Don.Corleone

smackdown1111 said:


> Wow that was just amazing to see the Rock again. Brings back memories.
> 
> However, I don't know how WWE expects Cena to survive unless you were going to turn him heel with these whole Rock confrontation(s) and possible match and that isn't likely. You are only going to get the older males to dislike him more than they do and who knows with the women and kids. Not so sure this is a good route for the WWE to take.


I think Cena will turn heel. They could make him one of the strongest heels in a long time here. Have him bitch about how the fans turned on him, how he put everything into this business and this is how they repay him. It could be a brilliant storyline going into Wrestlemania.


----------



## wcw4life2006

Don.Corleone said:


> Triple H returning, Undertaker returning, and the prospect of Sting returning should make for an incredible road to Wrestlemania.


Indeed it will be 2011 will belong to the WWE


----------



## (q-DoGg)

i need to calm down


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Amber B said:


> As much as I love Punk, Rocky would murder him.


lol no he wouldn't. come on now.


----------



## GamerGirl

If this ONLY leads to cena vs miz as rock as special ref. Rock shaking cena's hand at the end of the show I will die inside as a wrestling fan.

Just another one of Vince's elaborate ideas to get older crowd to cheer cena, then the rock leaves and make another movie.


----------



## why

Definitely ordering wrestlemania now


----------



## Legendary Ora

Now we await WWE or the network; getting upset about Rocky using slurs.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh

Don.Corleone said:


> I think Cena will turn heel. They could make him one of the strongest heels in a long time here. Have him bitch about how the fans turned on him, how he put everything into this business and this is how they repay him. It could be a brilliant storyline going into Wrestlemania.


They should go back to his "Word Life" entrance music for added effect too. That is if they decide to go through with it.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Ownage™ said:


> Never been a huge Rock fan but that was epic.


i agree with this.


----------



## BarryBeefington

It is so true that everyone else seems dull compared to The Rock. He totally stole the show tonight!


----------



## WCWnWo4Life

My take on the Rock's return.

What an amazing finish. The Rock returns to a thunderous pop that tore the roof right off the Honda Arena. Cuts one of the best promos in YEARS. Haven't seen a crowd so pumped for so long.

But now come the questions. Obviously the biggest one: Is the Rock truly here to stay? Will he stay true to his word and "not go anyhwere"? It's been seven years out of the ring and although he surely has the fans backing him his wrestling ability does come into question. Will he be as sharp as ever or will he show some slack?

I can't help but question the part where Rock damn near buried Cena. It's definitely a dream match by the mark's standards but they have to be careful. This bit almost turned the crowd against Cena which is something booking cannot do at all if he's going to continue to lead the promotion into the future and the Rock is truly here to stay. I know this is just how the Rock works but of course his charisma is the biggest to ever be seen. Having these two fight for the spotlight has a big possibility of becoming one of the biggest rivarlies in recent memory.


----------



## Olympus

I can't wait to see Raw's rating for tonight.

WWE just gained an extra million PPV buys!


----------



## Don.Corleone

GamerGirl said:


> If this ONLY leads to cena vs miz as rock as special ref. Rock shaking cena's hand at the end of the show I will die inside as a wrestling fan.
> 
> Just another one of Vince's elaborate ideas to get older crowd to cheer cena, then the rock leaves and make another movie.


Never thought about that, but you're right. To see The Rock actually approve of Cena and usher him in to the WWE after his comments tonight would be a huge moment.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo

I pissed I have no DVR.

Good thing that somebody usually uploads the latest RAW to the Multimedia section within an hour or two of it ending.


----------



## why

Loved Rock putting Cole in his place.


----------



## Stormbringer

GamerGirl said:


> If this ONLY leads to cena vs miz as rock as special ref. Rock shaking cena's hand at the end of the show I will die inside as a wrestling fan.
> 
> Just another one of Vince's elaborate ideas to get older crowd to cheer cena, then the rock leaves and make another movie.


If this happens, I will find, you and cut your face off and glue it back, upside down.


----------



## NoLeafClover

EPIC. No other word for it. 

The Rock showed exactly why he is one of the absolute BEST to ever be in WWE. I have been marking like a little child for almost an hour lol.


----------



## perro

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lol no he wouldn't. come on now.


yes he would oh my god Punk would be demolished

but then so would every one, the only guy on the roster who wouldn't look like a complete chump one on one on the mic is Cena


----------



## AngusBethune

So, the Rock is the only one who can put a stop to that computer. I wonder what the GM had to say?


----------



## game3525

perro said:


> yes he would oh my god Punk would be demolished
> 
> but then so would every one, the only guy on the roster who wouldn't look like a complete chump one on one on the mic is Cena


Triple H and the Undertaker wouldn't.


----------



## Adramelech

I'm actually still about 40% sure I just dreamed the last 25 minutes of Raw and the guest host is really Katy Perry or something.


----------



## NoLeafClover

why said:


> Loved Rock putting Cole in his place.


YES. This as well, I almost forgot about it amongst all the other awesomeness that came out of The Rock's mouth tonight. He shut that idiot up finally.


----------



## VRsick

cant wait to see how shitty raw is next week without him.


----------



## Panzer

My reaction to The Rock coming back to the WWE!


----------



## Geeee

NoLeafClover said:


> YES. This as well, I almost forgot about it amongst all the other awesomeness that came out of The Rock's mouth tonight. He shut that idiot up finally.


Cole was always The Rock's bitch.


----------



## sickofcena

DWAYNE "THE ROCK" JOHNSON: 
My goal is to create an incredible show. The guys have prepared for this night all year and they are going to put on incredible wrestling matches and I am there to not only support their matches but work with the great WWE production team and put on an electrifying show. That means I will be backstage and in the ring creating unforgettable and iconic WrestleMania moments.


----------



## PhilThePain

Looks like we're getting Orton/Punk, Morrison/Miz, and Cena/Rock at WrestleMania?


----------



## WrestlingFan96

This is the most EPIC thing I have seen on Raw, or the WWE in a LONG time. Great promo. I was marking out like a little girl.


----------



## leon79

In six months the rock will be WWE champion


----------



## Demandred

JR just posted on twitter that this was one of the best promos in recent memory


----------



## smackdown1111

perro said:


> yes he would oh my god Punk would be demolished
> 
> but then so would every one, the only guy on the roster who wouldn't look like a complete chump one on one on the mic is Cena


By today's standards yes he would. For God's sake either WWE won't allow him to curse or he himself doesn't do it, but he would look horrible. Now if he could be the Cena of old then not at all, but that will never happen.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

JR said this on the chat.

Dwayne Johnson's classic 'Rock' promo 2nite on RAW was the best thing on RAW in recent memory. Young wrestlers hopefully paid attention. [via Twitter]


----------



## Slam_It

: 
My goal is to create an incredible show. The guys have prepared for this night all year and they are going to put on incredible wrestling matches and I am there to not only support their matches but work with the great WWE production team and put on an electrifying show. That means I will be backstage *and in the ring *creating unforgettable and iconic WrestleMania moments.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

perro said:


> yes he would oh my god Punk would be demolished
> 
> but then so would every one, the only guy on the roster who wouldn't look like a complete chump one on one on the mic is Cena


lmao. this is so stupid. it really is.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

I don't know why you guys think rock is so great, cena is 10 times better then the rock on the mic and in the ring.











LMAO ok i couldn't even type that with a straight face. That was an epic promo from the great one, i hope that maybe cena will go back to talking shit like he used to. That would be awesome to see the old cena and the rock in the middle of the ring talking shit.


----------



## LaurentZai

Omg! Marking out still.

The Rock just pwned the fuck outta everything the current watered-down WWE stands for.

Please Wrestling Gods, let this be the dawn of a new era!

Hope springs eternal!


----------



## dan the marino

perro said:


> yes he would oh my god Punk would be demolished
> 
> but then so would every one, the only guy on the roster who wouldn't look like a complete chump one on one on the mic is Cena


Nah... Cena would look like a chump as well. I'm not even talking about content: the crowd just eats up whatever The Rock says.

That's to be expected though; I'm not even the biggest Rock fan around, but the guy is without a doubt 'the most Electrifying Man is Sports Entertainment'. He is the most charismatic guy they have ever had on the roster... ever.


----------



## Don.Corleone

I hate to put a negative spin on everything, but the one thing that would have made tonight better is if JR was there to commentate the whole thing.


----------



## TN Punk

My shirt is soaking wet. I have never been so happy to see a man in my life.


----------



## Dub

The Rock and Stephanie McMahon are trending!


----------



## guardplay320

KokoBJobbed said:


> So Miz/Cena with Rock as ref is my guess. I doubt he'll wrestle.


This. If anything, him trashing Cena and Miz pretty much confirms that as the Main Event. He'll obviously be involved in one shape or form, but won't actually be in the match.


----------



## perro

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lmao. this is so stupid. it really is.


No Thinking that Punk Wouldn't look like a rank amateur on the mic against the rock is the stupid part

its more then stupid its down right retarded

did u see the Rock tonight, in half a minute he made the Biggest Star in the company look second rate


----------



## nate_h

Rock and Austin in WWE again (all be it in some lesser capacity)

Good times.


----------



## Vårmakos

The Rock blantaly ignored The Fink's question and left the WWE Chat. Douche.


----------



## Mr. Every Night

Thank you WWE for tonight. What an entertaining show, nice to go nostalgia with the Rock and ATTITUDE era..thumbs up!!


----------



## VRsick

lol cus it was actually the rock in that chat.


----------



## why

Hope Rock never leaves again!


----------



## TKOK

Don.Corleone said:


> I hate to put a negative spin on everything, but the one thing that would have made tonight better is if JR was there to commentate the whole thing.


THIS.


----------



## NoLeafClover

Just an incredible Raw. Props Vince.

This more than makes up for the false Sting alarm.


----------



## leon79

So how long until we get a youtube video of that promo ?


----------



## Mr. Every Night

I hope the Rock does do what he says and stays a lil longer lol


----------



## Shivaki

Well I was peaking at the WWE.com chat and it looks like JR was twittering or whatever about the very popular subject tonight, if that indeed was him. It was a shame that JR wasn't there to get all excited on The Rocks return. By the way, it seemed like Rock was trying to down-play any possiblity of wrestling at Wrestlemania.

Still, it was awesome tonight.

Thank you Vince.


----------



## NateTahGreat

The Rock has crashed the forums FIVE TIMES.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

perro said:


> No Thinking that Punk Wouldn't look like a rank amateur on the mic against the rock is the stupid part
> 
> its more then stupid its down right retarded
> 
> did u see the Rock tonight, in half a minute he made the Biggest Star in the company look second rate


well if you are one of those people that worships the ground rock walks on then there is no point of arguing this. guys like kurt angle and hhh have not looked like chumps on the mic with rock and punk is considerably better than both of them on the stick. so are guys like barrett and cena. its pretty funny how one guy cuts an albeit great promo and people think he's untouchable. but there are people who think he's the goat on the mic so i guess it was to be expected.


----------



## Rickey

NateTahGreat said:


> The Rock has crashed the forums FIVE TIMES.


Just too much electricity.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Promo masterclass.


----------



## PhilThePain

Did The Rock mention if he will be appearing on any more shows before WrestleMania?


----------



## perro

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> well if you are one of those people that worships the ground rock walks on then there is no point of arguing this. guys like kurt angle and hhh have not looked like chumps on the mic with rock and punk is considerably better than both of them on the stick. so are guys like barrett and cena. its pretty funny how one guy cuts an albeit great promo and people think he's untouchable. but there are people who think he's the goat on the mic so i guess it was to be expected.


Punk and Barret better then HHH and Angle on the mic? :lmao no just no


----------



## Demandred

PhilThePain said:


> Did The Rock mention if he will be appearing on any more shows before WrestleMania?



He said something like he would "never ever leave"...so who knows. Id say its a solid bet hes going to be around to build a feud with Cena or at the very least build excitement for WM.


----------



## ABrown

Don.Corleone said:


> I hate to put a negative spin on everything, but the one thing that would have made tonight better is if JR was there to commentate the whole thing.


this x 100000000. Cole can fuck off.


----------



## BarryBeefington

Don.Corleone said:


> I hate to put a negative spin on everything, but the one thing that would have made tonight better is if JR was there to commentate the whole thing.


It would have been epic to have a classic JR "Oh my God, that's The Rock's music"


----------



## Rickey

Now all we need is Cena trying his best to play goody too shoes face, losing at the chamber and then snapping on the fans. Saying they turned against him, pulling out his hair trying his best to be loved by them again only to get booed in return. Basically going on a rampage destroying people in the back, disregarding the fans, blaming the fans for his rage, *"Why would you cheer for him he hasn't been here for years, you're all traitors! Kiss my ass WWE UNIVERSE!"* and we all know...only one man can stop him... >_> That man being...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

perro said:


> Punk and Barret better then HHH and Angle on the mic? :lmao no just no


lolwat. hhh has been a top guy in wwe for over a decade and still hasn't cut a good promo and angle was ok nothing special. barrett and punk are easily the two best mic workers in wwe right now.


----------



## Starbuck

Wrestling>Cena said:


> The Rock and *Stephanie McMahon* are trending!


Before I speak on Rocky I have to mention this. So, first Steph's legs crash the forum and now they are trending on twitter? :lmao :lmao :lmao

Anyways, it has been around 40 minutes and I am still marking out. I just can't believe what I just witnessed. This is why we are wrestling fans. It may not always be great and we whine and bitch, but when we get moments like this it makes it all worth it. I have never marked out so hard for anything. What a special moment. This is what WWE is missing these days. Rock just proved why he is leagues above everybody on that roster including Cena. Before this show I was feeling meh about Mania and the WWE in general. Now I couldn't be more excited and I feel like my Mania ticket is worth it no matter what the card ends up being. If we get Rock/Cena I think I just might crap myself. 

Raw has most definitely picked up and now next week we get the return of Taker and probably the week after the return of HHH. I just can't believe it. And people wonder why others say that the new stars of today don't cut it. You need look no further than The Rock, not to mention Taker and HHH to find out why. 

I'll say it again, what a special moment. My only complaint is that I was completely by myself while watching it lol. I only wish that I was at home to experience it with others. Roll on Wrestlemania. Roll on the fucking Rock!


----------



## MrWalsh

I want him to just host wrestlemania I don't think wrestling another match would sell the card anymore at this point.

Great Raw, I saw all the kiddy Cena marks booing the Rock and laughed from a good place at how obviously they got drowned out by everyone else.


----------



## JERIPUNK

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> well if you are one of those people that worships the ground rock walks on then there is no point of arguing this. guys like kurt angle and hhh have not looked like chumps on the mic with rock and punk is considerably better than both of them on the stick. so are guys like barrett and cena. its pretty funny how one guy cuts an albeit great promo and people think he's untouchable. but there are people who think he's the goat on the mic so i guess it was to be expected.


Cena ??? I fall asleep when he is on he MIC

Jericho , Punk are great but still decades away from The Great One.. HHH and Angle dont come close ( although tons better than Cena)


----------



## CainTheUndertaker

Crazy awesome RAW tonight. If I were Vince, I would have saved this for 2/21/11 to compensate for a Sting's likely no-show, but hey if Vinnie Mac could pull this one off, who knows what will go down on 2/21/11?

But seriously, this has got to be a contender for one of the best RAWs in a decade. So much to talk about, from the Rock's return to the Taker Promo to the mystery woman to the hype for the Elimination Chamber PPV and not to mention the controversy about who actually is the World Heavyweight Champion. Wrestlemania's become much more interesting all of a sudden. I didn't think I would be saying this, but very well done WWE.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

I don't know which part of all of that was the best but Cole getting completely owned is near the top. He got shut the fuck down and it was glorious.


----------



## Mister Hands

Rock vs Cena fans


----------



## MuffinMade

I'm speechless, there are no words to described how epic that was.


----------



## game3525

Forget Cena, how the hell are we going to take Miz seriously again? Shit, the guy was having a tough time as it is and now this.


----------



## Ditcka

I NEED a gif of Cole's face after getting owned by Rocky

somebodies gotta make it


----------



## Mr.King

The Rock said he is never leaving!


----------



## Gene_Wilder

man, SO EPIC. I fucking shuddered when the music came on. I didn't check any sites today especially after raw last week. The Rock came back, I honestly thought Debra was coming back to host when I saw the red bottoms. Shocked. Absolutely shocked. I can't wish for the Rock to stay it accepted it when he left...man wtf...I don't know whats going to come from this, just gonna appreciate whatever the rock does. Last week I was watching Rock and Jericho try argue/jockey for leadership in a locker room during the WCW Invasion. 

Man what a moment.


----------



## Mr.King

The Rock> John Cena

Cena will get booed out of building at WM by The Rock.


----------



## Dark Church

game3525 said:


> Forget Cena, how the hell are we going to take Miz seriously again? Shit, the guy was having a tough time as it is and now this.


Miz was never taken seriously. Rock may be able to help people care about Miz though by mocking him. This was amazing though and Mania may be saved. I want Rock to make fun of Mexican JBL now.


----------



## The Ice King

Starbuck said:


> Before I speak on Rocky I have to mention this. So, first Steph's legs crash the forum and now they are trending on twitter? :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Anyways, it has been around 40 minutes and I am still marking out. I just can't believe what I just witnessed. This is why we are wrestling fans. It may not always be great and we whine and bitch, but when we get moments like this it makes it all worth it. I have never marked out so hard for anything. What a special moment. This is what WWE is missing these days. Rock just proved why he is leagues above everybody on that roster including Cena. Before this show I was feeling meh about Mania and the WWE in general. Now I couldn't be more excited and I feel like my Mania ticket is worth it no matter what the card ends up being. If we get Rock/Cena I think I just might crap myself.
> 
> Raw has most definitely picked up and now next week we get the return of Taker and probably the week after the return of HHH. I just can't believe it. And people wonder why others say that the new stars of today don't cut it. You need look no further than The Rock, not to mention Taker and HHH to find out why.
> 
> I'll say it again, what a special moment. My only complaint is that I was completely by myself while watching it lol. I only wish that I was at home to experience it with others. Roll on Wrestlemania. Roll on the fucking Rock!


Ah, I can't give out anymore rep. I've been handing too much out cause of all The Rock love.
But this is exactly how I feel! It's just awesome!
You're lucky to be going to Mania!


----------



## Shivaki

Cena really had a "bad night" tonight. First he loses to CM Punk (thanks to some help) and then The Rock buries the crap out of him on the mic. Really, is this actually happening?

Something that no one has mentioned by the way, The Rock just so happened to return the week when Smackdown celebrates 600 episodes, the show that The Rock built. Coincidence?

I'm not going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## perro

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> lolwat. hhh has been a top guy in wwe for over a decade and still hasn't cut a good promo and angle was ok nothing special. barrett and punk are easily the two best mic workers in wwe right now.


*
>HHH Has Never cut a good promo.
*


----------



## Mr.King

Michael Cole just got fucked sideways by The Rock.


----------



## Swag

Michael COLE IS TRENDING ON TWITTER!


----------



## WWE_champ

smackdown1111 said:


> By today's standards yes he would. For God's sake either WWE won't allow him to curse or he himself doesn't do it, but he would look horrible. Now if he could be the Cena of old then not at all, but that will never happen.


Well, I have faith. I mean we got this far so maybe just maybe Cena of the old will return when he goes toe to toe with The Rock.Anyways, I'm just eccstatic that my dream match is one step closer to reality.


----------



## Don.Corleone

Anyone else here fully intend on rewatching that sequence hundreds of times over the next year?


----------



## Mr.King

Don.Corleone said:


> Anyone else here fully intend on rewatching that sequence hundreds of times over the next year?


Me.


----------



## MuffinMade

The Rock took a giant shit on WWE PG and I fucking loved it.


----------



## TripleG

Rock > Everyone else. 

He even made a segment with the Raw GM beeping watchable!


----------



## Mr.King

Cena sucks chants are great take notes Vince dumb ass.


----------



## Hazzard

Can't believe I didn't record the segment, got caught up in the moment and forgot.


----------



## why

Rock is staying for good (in some capacity)


----------



## admiremyclone

My heart almost sank when I saw a woman get out of the limo. Then with all the shit they did with the lights, I had no idea what was going on.

When his music hit, I lost my shit like I've never done before. I've wanted The Rock back for years, but I never thought it would actually happen. I'm still in shock!

The man is miles ahead of any other superstar today, he managed to own Miz, Cole, and Cena in one promo. I was surprised Rock actually went there with the Cena stuff, but it was epic.

Epic pop from the crowd too. The men finally woke up and made some noise 

One of the greatest things I've ever seen.


----------



## The Ice King

MuffinMade said:


> The Rock took a giant shit on WWE PG and I fucking loved it.


They bleeped him once and then said forget it!
That was just awesome!


----------



## JERIPUNK

Only thing that would have made it better is if this was in Chicago , Detroit , St Louis, Philly Or NY

California crowds suck !!!!!!!

As great a moment as it was , it would have been that much better in a traditional wrestling city


----------



## guardplay320

Dark Church said:


> Miz was never taken seriously. Rock may be able to help people care about Miz though by mocking him. This was amazing though and Mania may be saved. I want Rock to make fun of Mexican JBL now.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Oh2FKENMoM


----------



## Whake

Does anyone think he will actually wrestle Cena at WM? That would be epic. Vince would probably pay more than he'd make in any movie.


----------



## Dark Kent

Cena was taught a lesson. You mess with the bull and you get the horns...turned sideways...AND STUCK STRAIGHT UP YOUR CANDY ASS!!!!!


----------



## Mr.King

Vince pay The Rock 10 to 15 million a year to come back full time.


----------



## leon79

So can anyone remember what happened on Raw before the Rocks promo?


----------



## Mr.King

The Rock just buried Cena and the WWE for the last 6 years, cmon vince step your shit up


----------



## Don.Corleone

Mr.King said:


> Vince pay The Rock 10 to 15 million a year to come back full time.


He'd make that back in about a month.


----------



## urielhurricane

Don.Corleone said:


> Anyone else here fully intend on rewatching that sequence hundreds of times over the next year?





Mr.King said:


> Me.


Me!


----------



## Gene_Wilder

I want a Rock/Santino promo.


----------



## Mr.King

Don.Corleone said:


> He'd make that back in about a month.


All the merchandise everything shit give him 30 million a year. You bring back ton of fans, merchandise. Vince get's rich, The Rock get's rich and wrestling actually means something again.

The Rock tonight reminded me of how sad wrestling now days is.


----------



## The Ice King

Gene_Wilder said:


> I want a Rock/Santino promo.


Oh my gosh, please!
I don't care how short it is! Just something.
You know it would be absolutely hilarious!!!


----------



## llamadux

Rocks new shirt on wwe.shop.com is already out of stock .WTF.

*edit nvm. guess cant order until 2/21. lame


----------



## Don.Corleone

leon79 said:


> So can anyone remember what happened on Raw before the Rocks promo?


Daniel Bryan proved he belongs in the main event.


----------



## Starbuck

game3525 said:


> Forget Cena, how the hell are we going to take Miz seriously again? Shit, the guy was having a tough time as it is and now this.


This is actually a really good point. It has been so long that I, and I think all of us too, have forgotten what its like to have a real and true MEGASTAR on Raw. I mean right now Rock jumps right to the top, then Cena comes after him by quite a margin. But everybody else looks like complete and utter shit! WWE may have shot themselves in the foot here. Put anybody in that ring outside of Cena, HHH and Taker and they will look pathetic.


----------



## The Ice King

llamadux said:


> Rocks new shirt on wwe.shop.com is already out of stock .WTF.
> 
> *edit nvm. guess cant order until 2/21. lame


I'm so getting it!
And I haven't gotten merchandise in years!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Tonight's Rock RAW was awesome....tonight there is no lime rating for how great it was. Tonight it's all about the Brahma Bull Rating System. This RAW gets *10/10 Bulls!!*


----------



## perro




----------



## why

admiremyclone said:


> My heart almost sank when I saw a woman get out of the limo. Then with all the shit they did with the lights, I had no idea what was going on.
> 
> When his music hit, I lost my shit like I've never done before. I've wanted The Rock back for years, but I never thought it would actually happen. I'm still in shock!
> 
> The man is miles ahead of any other superstar today, he managed to own Miz, Cole, and Cena in one promo. I was surprised Rock actually went there with the Cena stuff, but it was epic.
> 
> Epic pop from the crowd too. The men finally woke up and made some noise
> 
> One of the greatest things I've ever seen.


Me too. I thought The fucking Undertaker was going to come out and announce that he was hosting Wrestlemania


----------



## Calvinball

Overall, I thought that was a really good Raw. It didn’t necessarily get me hyped for Sunday’s PPV (I am, however, more hyped for Mania), but I thought it had some good matches and a great closing segment.

Cena vs. Punk was a good TV match. I’m glad Punk won. I hope this sets up Cena & Punk as the last two guys in the chamber match (after Punk eliminates Orton in some underhanded way to further that feud, setting up Orton to get revenge on Punk at Mania for him costing Orton the title twice) with Cena getting the win now that the chamber keeps Nexus out rather than Orton pinning Punk (or all 5 guys jump and eliminate Punk) and then the match coming down to Cena vs. Orton in a showdown the Rumble told them people don’t want to see again.

For me Vickie giving Ziggler the title six days before I’m guessing Edge regains it doesn’t add any intrigue to that match. It just further devalues the belt somewhat.

The womens match was actually fine... until it completely fell apart once they had the lumberjills get involved. Miz vs. Bryan, however, was pretty good. I’m glad they gave Miz a solid victory against someone. He needs as many of those as he can get if he’s going to main event Mania against Cena.

The Rock segment was great. It was kind of weird for that to close the go home Raw for Elimination Chamber since it really took away from hyping that PPV and making it seem important, but there’s no way that could have happened earlier in the show, and next week’s Raw looks to have at least one big return, and Rock’s return shouldn’t share an episode with someone else’s.


----------



## guardplay320

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEpBa66cFUs&feature=related

Found this little gem. IWC is still waiting for him to seize the day...


----------



## KnowYourRole

Vince makes a lot of bad decision but damn, when he makes a good decision he always delivers.


----------



## LaurentZai

So, what are the reasons the Rock would not have an actual match with Cena? He is obviously still in great shape, and one match certainly seems possible. And I'm sure he'd get even more paper for actually wrestling instead of just hosting. So why would he be against it?


----------



## Agmaster

guardplay320 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEpBa66cFUs&feature=related
> 
> Found this little gem. IWC is still waiting for him to seize the day...


Hahaha sad and funny as it is all true.


----------



## Busbrain1

Everyone said he'll NEVER come back. He did!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

I loved Josh Matthews laughing when Cole got owned by Rocky


----------



## Bushmaster

and i was worried Bob Barker would be the host. Great way to end Raw. And great Raw in my books. Punk went over Cena and Bryan and Miz had an amazing match proving everyone even more that Bryan can go with anyone in the ring even the champ. And of course Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson returning. Line of the night making fun of Cena's shirts like a big bowl of Fruity Pebbles. LMAO. Next week will be amazing.


----------



## Medo

*I still can't believe that The Rock is coming back lol!



*


----------



## Dark Kent

LaurentZai said:


> So, what are the reasons the Rock would not have an actual match with Cena? He is obviously still in great shape, and one match certainly seems possible. And I'm sure he'd get even more paper for actually wrestling instead of just hosting. So why would he be against it?


Well the history between them is real as it gets. There's some legit heat there. But you also gotta remember that he has another career and he probably doesn't wanna risk ruining that with an injury.


----------



## Bushmaster

its on youtube if anyone wants to watch it over and over and over again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5webrAZSBhY

but everything is mirrored so its all reverse his shirt too lol.


----------



## MrWalsh

You can only get away with bleeping the Rock once and only once


----------



## Louie85TX

SoupMan Prime said:


> its on youtube if anyone wants to watch it over and over and over again
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5webrAZSBhY
> 
> but everything is mirrored so its all reverse his shirt too lol.


Thanx very very much!!!!!


----------



## Louie85TX

KnowYourRole said:


> Vince makes a lot of bad decision but damn, when he makes a good decision he always delivers.


Indeed!


----------



## Bushmaster

your welcome. Already watching it again.


----------



## IncapableNinja

Hopefully Wrestlemania consists entirely of The Rock citing his favourite flavours of pie (à la Jericho's '1004 holds' segment)and 'Taker's annual 5-star match.

On a less serious note, that was pretty special.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

So is the Rock going to be an active member of the RAW roster again?


----------



## Bushmaster

lmao watching it again that you cant see me part of his promo. OMG i think he buried Cena watching it again he BURIED him lol


----------



## leon79

6:26 am, and Im still marking out


----------



## Dark Kent

I DVR'd it and I haven't stopped watching it at all...it's just too epic to stop viewing.


----------



## Agent17

Michael Cole's a drunk Hobbit.
The Rock is a fucking genius.


----------



## leon79

Raw just got a whole lot fucking better


----------



## Louie85TX

IF Rock&Cena is indeed planned for Mania,Will/Should Rock come out at the EC ppv to distract Cena and then have a stare down in the middle of the ring to build up an appearance for the Rock on a Raw episode where the official match is made??

Rock could do double duty by hosting WM and actually be in the ME!


----------



## FITZ

I honestly don't think the Rock is going to wrestle at Wrestlemania. And I think he also gave away what the WWE Championship match is going to be in his promo...


----------



## outcry34

What a great fucking night for WWE. Like The Rock said, "finally."


----------



## MysticRVD

If that wasn't a moment I don't know what would qualify as one


----------



## Rated R™

Everyone seems to ignore this but what could that Email be about?

As Rock was saying he wants to face one man and the Email went off, Rock went off on Cole and the message wasn't read.

Thinking it might play out to be something next week.


----------



## Kratosx23

TaylorFitz said:


> I honestly don't think the Rock is going to wrestle at Wrestlemania. *And I think he also gave away what the WWE Championship match is going to be in his promo*...


Yeah, because NOBODY knew what it was going to be in advance. Absolutely nobody, not one fan pieced it together.


----------



## SP103

Rock was epic. No doubt. F U PG WWE. Rock didn't get the memo, and clearly he won't accept it. Funny that they censored the first ass saying, but not the latter.

I did think he brought it down a BIG notch by calling out John Cena. Now if he said Undertaker, I think everyone would of been on board. Clearly the fans knew Cena never really called out Rock.


----------



## giggs

Mister Hands said:


> Who'd have thought a Raw booked with good matches, sensible booking and a well-staged reveal would actually be popular? :O


To be honest, I don't even remember the matches.



Rated R™ said:


> Everyone seems to ignore this but what could that Email be about?
> 
> As Rock was saying he wants to face one man and the Email went off, Rock went off on Cole and the message wasn't read.
> 
> Thinking it might play out to be something next week.


What do you think it was about?


----------



## Aaron510

fuck you pg wwe..

We got the real wrestling back.. i had tears coming out of my eyes after seeing the Great One Back.. all i have to say is what a coincident.. last time i watched raw and a wwe event was back in like early 2010..
I got soo fed up with these childish shows from WWE.. that i quit watching wrestling..

i accidently turn the channel and I saw WWE.. 

as the Rock puts it.. WWE has stepped soo low.. from the Giant Great onces like Austin and the Rock to crapy boring.. you can't see me Cena.. 

I would pay anything.. I say anything to get back the Attitude era.


----------



## ThaRegul8r

I marked the hell out. And the fact that he called out Cena?

Beautiful.

"You can't see me." What, are you playing peek-a-boo? Of course we can see you. LOL


----------



## Booze

I loved it. I think The Rock and Cena will have problems at WM, and they'll have a fued at the next WM resulting in an "Icon vs Icon 2" match, with the Rock putting Cena over. Interesting to hear The Rock effectively say he won't go on a long run without appearing again. 

The "AND MILLIONS!" part of his promo was the loudest I've heard a WWE crowd for years...

I did actually get a bit emotional. It's so great to see one of your idols after 7 years without.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

I can't wait to see The Rock's take on Alberto del Rio, more on Miz and Cena, and Santino.


----------



## jasonviyavong

Rated R™ said:


> Everyone seems to ignore this but what could that Email be about?
> 
> As Rock was saying he wants to face one man and the Email went off, Rock went off on Cole and the message wasn't read.
> 
> Thinking it might play out to be something next week.


Pretty sure it was just to get Cole talking on the microphone so Rock can own his ass and use some more famous lines


----------



## HHHbkDX

I begun watching WWE right after the rock left, but OMFG that was BY FAR the best 30mins of WWE i have ever witnessed. LMFAO ive seen some of rock on youtube, but that was just HILARIOUS how he totally burned cena, cole, miz and the GM. ROCK IS AWESOME....now all of you complaining about the WWE every single day of your life, well they finally delivered. Now please "KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH". Can't wait for the Rock to start whipping some of these candy asses!!!!!! IF YA CAN SMELLLLLLLLELELELELELEL what the rock IS COOKIN!!!!!!


----------



## Rated R™

jasonviyavong said:


> Pretty sure it was just to get Cole talking on the microphone so Rock can own his ass and use some more famous lines


Yes, Kayfabe wise of course it was that, but we all know that.

Like people will be wondering the GM maybe had something important to say and nothing was said so surely next week they would have to explain something from it.


----------



## JasonLives

No way it will be The Rock Vs. Cena at this years Wrestlemania. I really believe The Rock wont wrestle again. A rock bottom and a peoples elbow, thats it.

And will he on Raw´s leading up to Mania?? If The Rock now is a hard selling point for Mania, I dont think they would whore him out on Raw every week. I just doubt it.


----------



## Booze

Some more notes:

1. You know what the amazing thing about this Raw was? We finally saw the true difference. We all know The Rock was at his best promo wise in the laste 90's, very early 2000's, yet despite that he still DOMINATED with that mic. No one has come close. Cena, Jericho, HHH even HBK...The Rock just blew them out of the water.

2. CREDIT TO WWE. We know how PG orientated they are, and yet they still let the Rock say the words Ass ect.

3. Rock won't fight Cena this WM. He's hosting. I think it could be the start of a fued which will lead up to next WM.

4. I'd love to go backstage and see what:

- Vince McMahon thought
- Cena thought
- HHH thought
- Rest of the lockeroom thought.

5. I'm calling it now....at Wrestlemania The Rock and Stone Cold *will* be in the same ring together.


----------



## TNAwesomeness

Wrestlemania could be nothing but different kinds of pie, candy asses, and mickie mouse tattooes and it would be better than any of the last 5 years of wwe.


----------



## TKOK

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, because NOBODY knew what it was going to be in advance. Absolutely nobody, not one fan pieced it together.


it was pretty much set up when Miz interfered with Cena at the Rumble.


----------



## JasonLives

Cena tweets :



> CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense. I've been called alot worse. Just glad to see him back in action.


----------



## Booze

*Chris Jericho:*
Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time...

*Stone Cold*
it was great to see The Rock back on RAW tonight...helluva promo from an electrifying cat. great stuff heading into Mania.

*Shane Helms:*
The Rock said Fuck PG!! Lol I loved that promo!

*John Cena*
I've been called alot worse. Just glad to see him back in action. CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense

*Val Venis*
I just watched back the Rocks promo. I admit it was simply amazing. Kind of wanna see him layeth the smacketh downeth on Cena's candy ass

*Jim Ross*
- The Great One is back 4 WM27! The Rock will host Wrestlemania. He looks awesome.
- Dwayne Johnson's classic 'Rock' promo 2nite on RAW was the best thing on RAW in recent memory. Young wrestlers hopefully paid attention.
- Stone Cold also did some classic, long promos back in the day. It's a lost art w/o question. Rock hit a grand slam
- If seeing the Rock impact Raw doesn't make 1 want 2 see WM27 then ur not a fan. Need 2 check ur pulse. Rock's performance was epic. Awesome.


----------



## Booze

Booze said:


> *Chris Jericho:*
> Congratulations to one of my favorite opponents and greatest rivals on returning to the WWE. The Rock is the BEST promo man of all time...
> 
> *Stone Cold*
> it was great to see The Rock back on RAW tonight...helluva promo from an electrifying cat. great stuff heading into Mania.
> 
> *Shane Helms:*
> The Rock said Fuck PG!! Lol I loved that promo!
> 
> *John Cena*
> I've been called alot worse. Just glad to see him back in action. CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense
> 
> *Val Venis*
> I just watched back the Rocks promo. I admit it was simply amazing. Kind of wanna see him layeth the smacketh downeth on Cena's candy ass
> 
> *Jim Ross*
> - The Great One is back 4 WM27! The Rock will host Wrestlemania. He looks awesome.
> - Dwayne Johnson's classic 'Rock' promo 2nite on RAW was the best thing on RAW in recent memory. Young wrestlers hopefully paid attention.
> - Stone Cold also did some classic, long promos back in the day. It's a lost art w/o question. Rock hit a grand slam
> - If seeing the Rock impact Raw doesn't make 1 want 2 see WM27 then ur not a fan. Need 2 check ur pulse. Rock's performance was epic. Awesome.


*Big Show*
Did anyone notice the chill bumps on Rocks arms as he gave his catch phrase? The rock is back! 

(apologies for the double post)


----------



## Dub

Booze said:


> *Big Show*
> Did anyone notice the chill bumps on Rocks arms as he gave his catch phrase? The rock is back!
> 
> (apologies for the double post)


you forgot one:

*Matt Hardy:*


> God I want a cheeseburger!


----------



## Break That Down

Gwilt said:


> Where's Pyro who swore up and down Rock wouldn't come back?


It's back to the parents' basement for that loser.


----------



## chronoxiong

Finally, The Rock has come back to the WWE after 7 long years. Things have changed so much since he was gone. I'm glad he is back to host Wrestlemania but I dont know if he's really serious about being back for the fans instead of just being back to promote his movie. I will see about that. The match of the night for RAW was Miz/Daniel Bryan. Bryan is amazing and I am glad he is working for the WWE. I'm glad Punk beat Cena too although with outside help.


----------



## almostfamous

SP103 said:


> Clearly the fans knew Cena never really called out Rock.


I'm pretty sure he did a couple of years back, and the Rock just shrugged him off. I don't have evidence to back that tho.


----------



## Louie85TX

Rated R™ said:


> Everyone seems to ignore this but what could that Email be about?
> 
> As Rock was saying he wants to face one man and the Email went off, Rock went off on Cole and the message wasn't read.
> 
> Thinking it might play out to be something next week.


IF Rock stays for a few months,That would be a great way to turn Rock heel!,End of WM the Rock could be talking and the GM can send an E-mail to Cole saying he's about to debut and Rock says it's him......One way to end the biggest ppv and build up Rock vs Cena more!


----------



## Billy Kidman

almostfamous said:


> I'm pretty sure he did a couple of years back, and the Rock just shrugged him off. I don't have evidence to back that tho.





> "He's the guy I say I won't be like," he told MTV News. " 'Cause he — although a very, very successful actor and super-nice guy, consummate professional, one of the hardest-working guys I've ever met — he left the WWE."
> 
> "I really hope that people respond to '12 Rounds,' the movie is a success, and more movies come down the line, [but] I'm just not for leaving the WWE," Cena said. "I love my job. I have a long-term commitment. That's the one difference in my future career path and what he's done."
> 
> He thinks the WWE fans might be a little put off by Johnson as well. "We have a very loyal fanbase," Cena said. "For him to go on the front and say, 'I love the business,' and then not be a part of it [is something I'd never do]."
> 
> Cena is giving Johnson the perfect way to redeem himself. "I've been trying to wrestle him. It's not that I don't think he'll accept the challenge; he truly has a full plate," he said. "I think our fans would like to see him come back to the ring. Dwayne Johnson or the Rock or whatever he wants call himself vs. John Cena. Let's say 'WrestleMania XXVI.' "


http://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1607906/john-cena-challenges-rock.jhtml

I can't believe I'm using an MTV article as a source, but yeah...


----------



## Louie85TX

Rock vs Cena could also be done at SS!


----------



## Chip

I fell asleep and missed it. FML


----------



## Stone Cold X

I can't get over how loud Vickie's boos were tonight, I couldn't even hear HER! That is priceless. 

And the rock? Rocky is like in mega-perfect, electrifying shape tonight. He hasn't lost his "mojo" if you will. He does the whole speech as if he was vintage fucking Rocky Johnson.

I fucking-LOVED how he owned michael Cole right there. That was priceless. I loved how he stopped Michael Cole from reading GM's message - I was actually beginning to believe that the Rock was the guy who was the GM because THROUGHOUT THE WHOLE NIGHT, GM DID NOT EVEN SPEAK! Ooooodddd.

Finally, FOR ONCE! We do not get bothered by freakin' stinkin' GM! 

But alas, he goes and surprise me by owning not just Cole, but also the GM - he plainly did it, point blank. He said "nobody gives a damn what the GM has to say!" (something like that). 

I loved how shocked Michael was, and the way he was sitting down. That was priceless, you can't get better than that. 

What gets me is why call out Cena? I don't remember him calling him out. If this is about calling out Undertaker - do it! WWE already revealed Undertaker in the promo for 2/21/11 - that whole thunderbolt/rain theme..whatever that is, a ha. A teaser. 

And rocky is as funny as I remember him.


----------



## DesolationRow

A classic Raw. Been a long time since we had one. And I was saying that well before Rock ever showed up. Just a fabulous show.

Lots of excellent wrestling action makes me happy!


----------



## sideon

Stone Cold X said:


> What gets me is why call out Cena? I don't remember him calling him out.
> And rocky is as funny as I remember him.


*A couple of years ago cena was doing interviews saying rock turned his back on wrestling and didn't give anything back so cena had it coming.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

Best RAW in the last 7 years...


----------



## PJ Awesome

RKeithO said:


> Best RAW in the last 7 years...


And if you really think about it, is this an exageration?

I've only marked out twice in my life....tonight was the second..I was SO sure it wasn't him. WWE really played the situation PERFECTLY and they really came through..for the first time in a LONG while. Well at least for now..maybe he doesn't even show on most or any RAW's until Wrestlemania, or maybe he actually plays a big part in the company until 'Mania or hopefully after. But those are just my hopes.


----------



## BornBad

The Rock just destroyed the whole Cena's Career in 5 minutes.


----------



## sideon

korndogg123 said:


> So just out of curiosity, although the Rock is basically telling the same jokes as Cena does, but with more color, how does he get away with it and Cena doesn't?


*You're kidding right? Rock is genuinely funny cena on the other hand tries too hard. Cena doesn't get away with it because he's corny and did you not see how rock dismantled cole? That is how you handle someone unlike cenas lame ass amateur night stand up.*


----------



## Best Bout Machine

PJ Awesome said:


> And if you really think about it, is this an exageration?
> 
> I've only marked out twice in my life....tonight was the second..I was SO sure it wasn't him. WWE really played the situation PERFECTLY and they really came through..for the first time in a LONG while. Well at least for now..maybe he doesn't even show on most or any RAW's until Wrestlemania, or maybe he actually plays a big part in the company until 'Mania or hopefully after. But those are just my hopes.


They really did play it perfectly. I kept saying it wouldn't be him, and when they showed the legs and heels of whoever the woman was, I was so disappointed. It couldn't have been done any better! I hope he stays around.


----------



## black_napalm

i'm glad i didn't jump on twitter before raw. otherwise i would have been clued into rock's facebook and been slightly less surprised. the last hour made up for that horrible first hour. that first hour was just boring to me. i wasn't feeling raw up until the daniel bryan match (jomo did his thing too). best raw in 7 years? not for me, but i marked out for sure. road to WM is starting to shape up kinda nicely. let's see what goes down next week.


----------



## Chris_Walmer

This was one of the best RAWs of all-time. Not only was the Rock returning scintillating, but we had several matches which ranged from solid to good to great.


----------



## Andy362

Awesome, awesome, awesome! I never thought The Rock would actually be the Host, I just thought they were just rumours. He cut a brilliant promo too, hasn't lost it at all. He absolutely owned Cena and Cole in only a way The Rock can. Best WWE moment in years. Interesting that he said he's never going away again too.

The rest of RAW was great too though. Punk/Cena and Bryan/Miz were both very good matches, Sheamus/Orton was solid and the Divas match was actually pretty good too.


----------



## TIP Punk

He confused me a lot by saying he will never leave again and stuff... What is the situation do you think ?


----------



## Shazayum

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> He confused me a lot by saying he will never leave again and stuff... What is the situation do you think ?


Figurative. The WWE will always be in his heart, and The Rock will always be a huge part of the WWE.


----------



## adri17

FUCK YEAH THE ROCK IS BACK!!!! (yes, I've just seen this week's episode)


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT
HOLY SHIT

IF YOU SMELLLLLLLLLLL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKING!

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I havnt marked out like that in years, just perfect.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

So glad I went to bed at 10, woke up at 2 to watch this RAW. Not just because of The Rock returning but the show overall was awesome. Hopefully this has really kick started the RTWM.


----------



## Nexus One

SummerLove said:


> Figurative. The WWE will always be in his heart, and The Rock will always be a huge part of the WWE.


I think he may pop up more down the line..it's what he's always wanted to do but the way they let that contract run out irritated him and then when Cena hated on him out of the blue, it further put distance between him and the company. His fans though..they have a hold over him more anything. He loves interacting with fans....he always has.


----------



## TripleG

You know, I'm having conflicting feelings. 

Is Rock being back is awesome or just sad? I mean ONE segment in and its painfully obvious to everyone with a brain that he's better at presenting himself than anybody in the damn WWE. Cena is a joke by comparison (though I never needed Rock to tell me that, lol). Its like, wow, the BEST thing you've done in ages is getting backa guy who hasn't been a regular for almost a decade. 

But yeah, its awesome to have Rock back. I was worried that they would water him the hell down like they did to Austin (PG Austin....just no), but nah! He's still The Fuckin' Rock!

Also, major kudos for actually having him appear infront of the live crowd. I mean you can never predict how fans are going to react, and I imagine that a lot of the kiddies weren't even alive when Rock was at his best. 

The Justin Beiber joke was great. His shots against Cena were just....Oh my God, it was like he was speaking what I've always thought & said. And just by saying his name, Rock made Cena heel, lol. His shot on The Miz was awesome. The verbal onslaught on Michael Cole was great. And I can't stress this enough. He made a segment with the robot Raw GM WATCHABLE!!! I hate the mystery computer Hal-9000 bullshit GM with a passion. That & Vickie Guerrero are usually two things that make me go "TV off!", but Rock made it work! He is that awesome!

Rock >>>>>>>>> Everything in WWE & TNA Combined.


----------



## Emperor DC

The Rock is the greatest talker ever imo, of course he's going to put everyone else to shame.

btw, who was that TNA fan that came in here and started flaming?

I'd like to direct him to this, because this is what a surprise is and how you can make these sorts of things feel big time.

WWE gets a lot of shit, including from me, but props to them, because this was handled perfect.


----------



## samsam1704

This Raw was amazing. Bryan Miz was awesome, the rest was awesome and The Rock coming back had me going fucking crazy. PLEASE CENA VS ROCK AT MANIA!


----------



## reDREDD

Personally i'd like to see how the Rock would do against Punk.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

^

I'm sure they'll have some sort of interaction. It would be stupid not to put The Rock up against the best mic worker in the WWE.


----------



## TIP Punk

He will let everyone down again... might not even be seen til Mania and gone again after. Wouldn't put anything past this traitor


----------



## sickofcena

can't wait to see the rock and vickie


----------



## Emperor DC

TheIrishProdigy™ said:


> He will let everyone down again... might not even be seen til Mania and gone again after. Wouldn't put anything past this traitor


Here we go again.

Why is he a traitor?

Assuming you're not joking, I want to know why not wanting to stay in the business every year for all of your career, risking your future health, is being a traitor.

You'd rather he end up like Ric Flair, who is wrestling on with a torn rotator cuff at the age of 60?


----------



## TIP Punk

Risking is future health ? He isn't that old mate. What about Triple H and Taker they LOVE the company they don't snub it for other stuff. The Rock would be nothing without WWE. Austin is capable of doing films ( Crap Ones ) and still making appearnces eevry year or so to keep us happy but The Rock is TOO arragont for that! How are you meant to trust someone whose heart is somewhere else ?


----------



## Baldwin.

Haters gonna hate.

Not surprised.


----------



## Borko

After last night, I hope nobody will ever again ask stupid question "who's the greatest of all time".


----------



## Magsimus

Don't know how anyone can hate on that.

Marvelous.


----------



## dan the marino

TripleG said:


> You know, I'm having conflicting feelings.
> 
> Is Rock being back is awesome or just sad? I mean ONE segment in and its painfully obvious to everyone with a brain that he's better at presenting himself than anybody in the damn WWE. Cena is a joke by comparison (though I never needed Rock to tell me that, lol). Its like, wow, the BEST thing you've done in ages is getting backa guy who hasn't been a regular for almost a decade.
> 
> But yeah, its awesome to have Rock back. I was worried that they would water him the hell down like they did to Austin (PG Austin....just no), but nah! He's still The Fuckin' Rock!
> 
> Also, major kudos for actually having him appear infront of the live crowd. I mean you can never predict how fans are going to react, and I imagine that a lot of the kiddies weren't even alive when Rock was at his best.
> 
> The Justin Beiber joke was great. His shots against Cena were just....Oh my God, it was like he was speaking what I've always thought & said. And just by saying his name, Rock made Cena heel, lol. His shot on The Miz was awesome. The verbal onslaught on Michael Cole was great. And I can't stress this enough. He made a segment with the robot Raw GM WATCHABLE!!! I hate the mystery computer Hal-9000 bullshit GM with a passion. That & Vickie Guerrero are usually two things that make me go "TV off!", but Rock made it work! He is that awesome!
> 
> Rock >>>>>>>>> Everything in WWE & TNA Combined.


Thank you. I don't think I've ever agreed with a post more than this. WWE REALLY is missing a 'megastar', and even Cena doesn't cut it. And once HHH and Taker and Edge all leave they'll be even much worse off... guys like Miz and Sheamus just aren't going to cut it. But it's great to see the Rock back for now; I just hope he doesn't end up as only the Guest Host at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Pasab

Perhaps the Rock's came back will encourage Jericho and Batista...


----------



## reDREDD

Borko said:


> After last night, I hope nobody will ever again ask stupid question "who's the greatest of all time".


Its still Ric Flair.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Imagine if Sting and Awesome Kong debut within the coming weeks to?! Wrestlemania might be gigantic this year. Regardless, it will probably be awesome already.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Video's up [Not sure if anyone else linked it].


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CErB205Zm_c


----------



## Rickey

TheIrishProdigy™;9348526 said:


> He will let everyone down again... might not even be seen til Mania and gone again after. Wouldn't put anything past this traitor





TheIrishProdigy™;9348540 said:


> Risking is future health ? He isn't that old mate. What about Triple H and Taker they LOVE the company they don't snub it for other stuff. The Rock would be nothing without WWE. Austin is capable of doing films ( Crap Ones ) and still making appearnces eevry year or so to keep us happy but The Rock is TOO arragont for that! How are you meant to trust someone whose heart is somewhere else ?


Is it wrong to want to do something BESIDES wrestle, we all have our passions. Our dream jobs why should the Rock only be tied down to one career? Why should he be a wrestler forever if he doesn't want to be, doesn't he run his own life? It's crazy how people can get so selfish about someone doing what they want to do in their own life. Just because wrestlers say they "do it for the fans" that doesn't mean that they don't have the right to pursue other things in life, we all have one life to live might as well go after any and everything you want to do.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

TheIrishProdigy™;9348540 said:


> Risking is future health ? He isn't that old mate. What about Triple H and Taker they LOVE the company they don't snub it for other stuff. The Rock would be nothing without WWE. Austin is capable of doing films ( Crap Ones ) and still making appearnces eevry year or so to keep us happy but The Rock is TOO arragont for that! How are you meant to trust someone whose heart is somewhere else ?


Seriously? Shut up with this crap.

_How are you suppsed to trust someone whose heart is somewhere else?_

Is that a joke statement? I mean, really? Are you one of those morons who believes he has to remain attached to wrestling forever? 

His heart was in it. That's why he was busting his ass on the road, living, breathing and eating wrestling for six years, all to entertain people. Only for ungrateful asses like you to act butt-hurt and feel entitled as to what another human being does with his life.

There's a reason why Taker and Triple H don't snub the company. Because it's all they have. They're not even half the "superstars" The Rock is nor have they ever had the opportunities he's had. And as huge as Austin is inside the wrestling industry, he's never been anywhere close to being as big as The Rock was and is in the mainstream.

The Rock at 30, fulfilled all his dreams in wrestling, and life gave him a new opportunity to pursue further challenges and goals because of how talented he is. And it's not just the fans who made him who he is, it's his talent and determination that won those fans and allowed him to rise up under the huge shadow of Stone Cold. If any of you who bitch and moan so endlessly regarding what he did had the same option, you'd do it in a heartbeat.

But it's easy to sit there in your chair and talk about him being a "traitor". To a bloody scripted entertainment show.

Live life. Gain some perspective on what's important. And realise just how petty and moronic you and people like you truly are.


----------



## gazzdw

The Rock just proved and reinforced 3 things: 

1. That he is the biggest star of all time 
2. That the Attitude Era is sorely missed and is so much better than the shite thats on now. Thank you so much rock for representing the AE
3. TNA is fucked.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE WWE let there be an in ring confrontation between the Rock and Stone Cold at Wrestlemania. This is how i would write it.............A series of segments at the raw before and at Wrestlemania (in between whatever hes actually doing at WM) that the mystery general manager is at Wrestlemania. The whole night the broadcast team are saying 'who the hell is it who who'. The last segment the Rock gets beat down by Cena, Orton and CM Punk, the crowd are livid and we still havnt heard from the GM yet, then...Stone Cold's music hits, Rock and Austin whoop ass and clear the ring then celebrate in the ring.
MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Pasab said:


> Perhaps the Rock's came back will encourage Jericho and Batista...


I bet Batista is kicking himself. The Rock and Austin were his favourite wrestlers of all time. Not only did he miss Wrestlemania 25, which was Austin's big night, he's missing Wrestlemania 27 which has The Rock returning for one night only.


----------



## amier

i'm already supporting bigrock

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8ejiG5-BtA
it's the uncensored version and better sound


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Great return but crappy crowd. The kids probably didn't know the greatness that was in front of them.


----------



## Arantess

Rock will get a match against Cena, in WM27 or SS


----------



## The Haiti Kid

JoseBxNYC said:


> Great return but crappy crowd. The kids probably didn't know the greatness that was in front of them.


How was that a crappy crowd ?

They were going mental.

People who were actually there said the building was shaking lol.

You need to turn up the volume on your television.


----------



## Koko B Ware

Crappy crowd? They gave a massive reaction to The Rock and it took forever for them to calm down enough for him to speak. People were literally screaming for him. Fair play to WWE for building it right with the lights, that was excellent.

A spectacular Raw for The Rock return alone but also thought the Daniel Bryan vs Miz match was pretty...awesome and the Valentine's Day stuff was approaching funny (Regal kissing Ryder ftw!)


----------



## MFoley

They let Rock go for 20 minutes. It was absolutely amazing, especially putting Michael Cole in his place.


----------



## steamed hams

Excellent Raw. The Rock's promo was just unreal, loved it. I thought Punk vs Cena and Miz vs Bryan were great matches. The Khali kiss cam worked as a comedy segment. Only part I didn't like was that Sheamus seemed intimidating after the segement with him and Mark Henry, but lost to Orton quite easily. Maybe they were short on time for that match. 

Great scene with the woman stepping out of the car to throw us off the scent. When they said the guest host was coming out I think they had pink/red colours early on to go with the female thing, then went down the creepy Undertaker/Sting atmosphere route. I actually thought I saw Sting coming down from the rafters but maybe I was imagining it. Anyway they had some loud drumming/banging noises and then the Rock's music hit, awesome.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job

JoseBxNYC said:


> Great return but crappy crowd. The kids probably didn't know the greatness that was in front of them.


huh? Thats the loudest I've heard a Raw crowd since HHH returned and the last time Rocky came back.

The kids were cheering too from what I can see.


----------



## Whake

I think it would make sense for the Rock to come back next week. You can't say "I'll never go away ever again" and then go away the following week.


----------



## perucho1990

Now there is a good reason to watch Monday Night Raw, and thats the Rock.

He just proved why he is still the Great One, the People's champ.

He just proved why ROH is the worst company ever...by producing vanilla midgets like Danielson,Joe,Daniels,etc, those jabronies couldnt hold a candle to the Rock.

He just proved why Dixie Carter makes Jim Herd look like Vince McMahon, she could've gone with the Rock who people still give a crap, instead she goes with the has-been Hogan and he brings his friends with him.

Thanks Rock, you are still the guy with the MILLIONS...and MILLIONS of fans.

A Cena/Rock match @WM will be awesome.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

It was great to see the Rock back, but all his promo did was make me see how crappy babyface promos are in the WWE now. I mean can you imagine Cena trying to come back on the Rock with his crappy/heavily scripted jokes? He would've gotten eviscerated. I know they can't let guys curse anymore (as this was a special occasion) but why oh why do they have to have everyone deliver the same tired, hackey, babyface promos? Can't they just let their talent cut loose a little?


----------



## AlwaysBrave

redeadening said:


> Its still Ric Flair.


Flair? Sorry but I have to disagree. That's like saying Larry Bird is better than Michael Jordan. The Rock IS the best sports entertainer of all time.


----------



## Bushmaster

Booze said:


> Some more notes:
> 
> 1. You know what the amazing thing about this Raw was? We finally saw the true difference. We all know The Rock was at his best promo wise in the laste 90's, very early 2000's, yet despite that he still DOMINATED with that mic. No one has come close. Cena, Jericho, HHH even HBK...The Rock just blew them out of the water.
> 
> 2. CREDIT TO WWE. We know how PG orientated they are, and yet they still let the Rock say the words Ass ect.
> 
> 3. Rock won't fight Cena this WM. He's hosting. I think it could be the start of a fued which will lead up to next WM.
> 
> 4. I'd love to go backstage and see what:
> 
> - Vince McMahon thought
> - Cena thought
> - HHH thought
> - Rest of the lockeroom thought.
> 
> *5. I'm calling it now....at Wrestlemania The Rock and Stone Cold will be in the same ring together.*



If thats the Case i hope Randy and Cena are in the ring also so Orton can get a stunner and Cena can get a rock bottom.


----------



## CMPimp

Finallyyyyy The Rock has come back to Monday night Raw ! it fucking great to The Rock back in the WWE and damn its been 7 years since he appeared in a ring and i've been waiting for years for this to happen. This something i won't forget as wrestling fan and Rock is my favourite wreslter of all time 

Raw was pretty good, i was suprised that CM Punk defeated Cena proberbly biggest win of his WWE career in my opinion and it was a solid match. Miz vs Daniel Bryan was a very good match, best match on Raw and Randy Orton vs Sheamus was alight but one thing i didn't like on Raw was the Womens match and the backstage fight was soo lame.


----------



## Bushmaster

Is it weird to watch it over and over but keep watching the first minute repeatedly. Just the suspense and the IF YA SMELLLLL WHAT THE ROCK IS COOKIN and he just comes out. im still marking over Dwayne" The Rock" Johnson


----------



## Agmaster

Stone Cold 4life said:


> ^
> 
> I'm sure they'll have some sort of interaction. It would be stupid not to put The Rock up against the *best mic worker *in the WWE.


Greater than the rock? Oh man, THIS is going to be SO fun these next few weeks.


----------



## JakeC_91

I marked out so hard when Rock returned, although i was quite scared that they duped us by having that women come out the limo. The Rock has made me think about the whole childhood memories i have of him in the WWF/E ring, god i feel like a kid again.


----------



## all in all...

anyone have a giff or some pictures of cole right after the GM alarm? 

was priceless


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Agmaster said:


> Greater than the rock? Oh man, THIS is going to be SO fun these next few weeks.


CM Punk is great on the mic. But I meant mic worker who was currently in the WWE before The Rock returned. I should have made myself more clear. Sorry.


----------



## Henry Hill

You can't compare Rock's promos to those of Jericho or CM Punk. Rock is like an amazing blockbuster whereas they are like more character driven storytellers. Both are extremely effective but very different.


----------



## Medo

*And that was one epic show, great Raw this week indeeed.*


----------



## Lastier

This Raw...THIS RAW...it was simply electrifying.

Props to the WWE Superstars who competed in the ring tonight. The match quality was decent. It made for an overall great show.


----------



## Shazayum

The Rock's immense charisma shines through in his promo's which is what sets him apart from the rest. punk, and cena dont have the same charisma and electricity he brings on the microphone. Punk and Cena are both very, very impressive, but Rock showed, even after 7 years, he's the best in the business.


----------



## MuffinMade

WWE did an amazing job with the whole Rock return, it was just done so well big props to them for that.


----------



## Bushmaster

you really cant compare the Rock or Punk or in mic work. they are all different. Punk is a more serious character who doesnt joke around a ton while the Rock is the over the top guy who trash talks with the best of them. But when it comes to Cena yeah you can compare because they try to be similar. Cena is shouting and saying jokes but the difference is Cena's jokes are terrible and to kiddy and sometimes he just seems to be shouting.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I gotta say, I was watching it on youtube again... and I think that may be the biggest pop I've heard off the top of my head. If not indisputably the biggest, then at least one of. You couldn't even hear Rock's music for like the first 5-10 seconds and even after it's tough to hear.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Excellent RAW, and not just because of the Rock's return.


----------



## hazuki

Finally...


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

Booze said:


> *John Cena*
> I've been called a lot worse. Just glad to see him back in action. CeNation. Rock was in rare form tonight. It was great to see him enjoying himself out there. Even if it was at my expense.


What is something a total pussy would say?


----------



## Bushmaster

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> What is something a total pussy would say?


Thats why i dislike Cena he comes off as such a pussy. If he was still the Doctor of Thuganomics he wouldnt be taking it but he is supercena and praises guys who kick his ass and stuff like that


----------



## smackdown1111

SoupMan Prime said:


> you really cant compare the Rock or Punk or in mic work. they are all different. Punk is a more serious character who doesnt joke around a ton while the Rock is the over the top guy who trash talks with the best of them. But when it comes to Cena yeah you can compare because they try to be similar. Cena is shouting and saying jokes but the difference is Cena's jokes are terrible and to kiddy and sometimes he just seems to be shouting.


If Cena could do his own thing and not be restricted he would have no problem holding his own and ripping the Rock as well. To bad the WWE doesn't allow that unless you were a star from the Attitude Era returning then you have free will to say as you please since you were able to back then.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin

Very good Raw. I think everyone is forgetting the most underrated moment of the show when Miz shoved some random guy on his ass when walking backstage LOL.

Of course the highlight was when Rocky came back and completely stole the show. I think last night was an example why WWE should allow Cena more freedom on the mic because quite frankly Rock completely owned him. He didn't give a damn about the PG rating and continued to electrify just like the good old days.


----------



## Agmaster

$CEREBRAL~ASSASSIN said:


> Very good Raw. I think everyone is forgetting the most underrated moment of the show when Miz shoved some random guy on his ass when walking backstage LOL.
> 
> Of course the highlight was when Rocky came back and completely stole the show. I think last night was an example why WWE should allow Cena more freedom on the mic because quite frankly Rock completely owned him. *He didn't give a damn about the PG rating and continued to electrify just like the good old days.*


Well, what can wwe DO to him? He stayed away so long, because much like hhh, this motherfucker plays the game. He got all of his ducks in a row, became a big (enough) deal to come back on his own terms, the decline of wwe just made it easier for him, so really? He could say fuck you, if he does it in the right promo, he will likely NET money out of the consequences.

That said, I agree. Miz slamming dude into locker was . . . ha ha totally thought awesome first. And I dunno if it's wwe programming or my own brain. LOL


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

What an exciting RAW.

Punk beats Cena again, nice matches for the rest of the show too and last but not least THE GREAT ONE returns ... what an epic moment.


----------



## ultimatekrang

OMG i just watched it. so exciting, dont think ive ever been this happy or laughed so much from watching wrestling(in recent years) it was so emotional when he took off the shades.. and then he put cole in his place... and then ripped cena a new one OMG i was dying.


----------



## daryl74

i gave up on this thread last nite after the rock arrival crashed the forums.

rock totally owned it, even though i was 90% sure it was indeed the rock who was going to be the wrestlemania host, it didn't make it any less awesome when he came out to the ring...
i almost forgot just how good the rock is on the mic, and how he can control a crowd. good to see him back, even if it's only for a few months.

cena does look a lil bit stupid now lol, but i am looking forward to how cena will answer the rock's mocking of him.

also, another great punk vs cena match, and bryan vs miz was good.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13

FINALYYYYY


----------



## TKOK

Rock needs to confront CM Punk so I ca get a real life version of this


----------



## daryl74

btw, why did a match set for morrison vs truth, turn into morrison/truth vs nexus tag match?

truth not trusted to come out on his own entrance after last week eh?


----------



## Nexus One

smackdown1111 said:


> If Cena could do his own thing and not be restricted he would have no problem holding his own and ripping the Rock as well. To bad the WWE doesn't allow that unless you were a star from the Attitude Era returning then you have free will to say as you please since you were able to back then.


If he was ripping the Rock, he would still get booed out of the arena. Rapper Cena was already having issues with Eddie Guerrero and Kurt Angle in terms of popularity but the Rock would of pretty much made a joke out of his most venemous rap. The Rock prepares for things like that..his mind is a promo computer..he knows how to deal with each and every major star the industry has ever generated. That's why his charisma crosses over to other genres. He's a genius. Rapper Cena is a one trick pony that fans will NEVER take serious again after he sold out and went into this "soldier" and "this is my passion" bullshit he's been talking about for almost 5 years now. He played himself just like Vanilla Ice and Mili Vanilli did in the old days.


----------



## reDREDD

Cena may struggle against the Rock. But Punk, he's the best the WWE have got. If he gets unrestricted creative freedom with his promos against the Rock, Punk may damn well come out on top.


----------



## Oscirus

Rock is a masterful mic worker so he will never outright bury anybody. If y'all noticed, Rock never said anything over the top negative about cena that hasn't been used before. 1 on 1 free styling, I think the rock would come out on top against punk, but I doubt it will ever come to such a battle so its a bit silly to argue it.


----------



## TKOK

redeadening said:


> Cena may struggle against the Rock. But Punk, he's the best the WWE have got. If he gets unrestricted creative freedom with his promos against the Rock, Punk may damn well come out on top.


Punk's probably the only guy who could go toe to toe with the rock with his current gimmick, Cena would have to ditch his current gimmick, or at least be unleashed to do it.


----------



## ultimatekrang

cena got shit on from a great height! rock went in HARD. i never thought he would go in that that hard.. the delivery was just to much. im really suprised vince was cool with that! im happy about it to cus it was one of the greatest promos ive ever seen. not sure how cena can reply to that to be honest. now i pretty much associate cena with barneys anus.


----------



## PJ Awesome

Apparently RAW got a disapointingly low rating. Not surprising in my eyes because...RAW fucking sucked. It always sucks. ALWAYS!

Only reason this show got any fucking views at all is because of Rocky. The first hour and fourty five minutes of this show was the same fuckin shit that Vince has put on for the last 5-7 years. Stop bitching at your own shitty company vince...fuck, there's a reason I'll never respect that fuck-head...


----------



## Demandred

Why would anyone think a surprise return at the end of a show would affect the ratings of the show as a whole? That makes no sense. If anything the Rock would have an affect on next weeks ratings, if people get excited about his return and decide to start watching. Plus, RAW was really good last night for the most part so I would assume people are going to start getting excited as RtWM really kicks off.


----------



## Starbuck

redeadening said:


> Cena may struggle against the Rock. But Punk, he's the best the WWE have got. If he gets unrestricted creative freedom with his promos against the Rock, Punk may damn well come out on top.


I highly doubt that. Come on. Punk, if given full freedom would most likely start talking about more straight edge crap and faith and whatever else. His style is much more serious and he would just look silly while Rock ripped him apart. They are 2 completely different styles and Rock's style is more suited to 'owning' people than Punk's is. In fact, other than on commentary I don't ever remember Punk killing somebody on the mic apart from Jeff Hardy and lets face it, that isn't much to be bragging about.


----------



## perro

TKOK™ said:


> Punk's probably the only guy who could go toe to toe with the rock with his current gimmick, Cena would have to ditch his current gimmick, or at least be unleashed to do it.


Rock would rape punk on the mic 

punk looks like indy trash next to the likes of cena [and i am saying this as a punk fan] rock would blow him out of the water


----------



## King Of The Game

TKOK™ said:


> Punk's probably the only guy who could go toe to toe with the rock with his current gimmick, Cena would have to ditch his current gimmick, or at least be unleashed to do it.


A Cena/Rock promo would be great viewing if Cena was let loose didnt have to do some of the shit they give him to say these days. Cena can cut much better promos that he does today just watch his earlier stuff. If they had Cena go freestyle on Rock or cut a really serious promo's in Rock's face then he could stand a chance, but he has no fucking hope if they have Cena cut a similar promo to the ones he does today against Rock that would be stupid to do.


----------



## miles berg

Cena has no chance on the mic against The Rock regardless of what they let him say. The Rock has unbelievable delivery that no one in the WWE comes close to.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

perro said:


> Rock would rape punk on the mic
> 
> punk looks like indy trash next to the likes of cena [and i am saying this as a punk fan] rock would blow him out of the water


you truly are an idiot. he doesn't look out of place AT ALL next to cena. i don't even understand how anyone could come to that conclusion.


----------



## ItsHotInYuma

I KNOW I'm weighing-in really late here but I've gotta drop my review of last night's show (since I just finished watching it). For the record, I've been in a cave as far as the WWE is concerned; haven't watched it, haven't read about it, didn't have a clue there was going to be a guest host for Mania or who it was going to be. Just decided to give it another try because I'm such a die-hard wrestling fan. Guess I picked the perfect night...

1. _JOHN CENA'S OPENING PROMO, CM PUNK INTERRUPTS, 1ST HALF OF CENA VS PUNK._ How badly does Cena's opening drivel look now in comparison to how the show closed? It was the verbal equivalent of diarrhea anyway, but it is elevated to explosive proportions in light of the Rock's oratory ass-kicking. Not knowing what lie in store, Punk actually "saved" this segment from a "No Star" rating by actually delivering well on the mic.
*RATING: **
2. _CENA VS. PUNK - 2ND HALF._ My first word when this match was announced was "Again?" But they threw in some nice reversals and Punk out-smarting Cena to get a pinfall victory gave it enough of an added dimension for me to give it a "Textbook" rating.
*RATING: ***
3. _ALBERTO DEL RIO, EDGE, VICKIE GUERRERO & DOLPH ZIGGLER IN-RING SEGMENT._ Plenty of allusion to things that _will_ happen without anything _actually_ happening.
*RATING: **
4. _EVE VS. NATALYA._ I would have enthusiastically given this match a "Textbook" rating because the girls pulled out all the stops with some great-looking offense but I had to subtract a star for the sorry-ass ending.
*RATING: **
5. _DIVAS BACKSTAGE FIGHT; SHEAMUS JUMPS MARK HENRY; MIZ SHOVES RANDOM STAFFER BACKSTAGE._
The Divas segment was poorly acted (as usual) but was something strong to build on and the actions of Sheamus and Miz were solid ways to build heel heat.
*RATING: ***
6. _MIZ VS. DANIEL BRYAN - 1ST HALF._ Bryan makes up for the blown spot with some great offensive moves.
*RATING: ***
7. _MIZ VS. BRYAN - 2ND HALF._ The second half of this match wasn't as exciting as the first but I would've given this segment a "Textbook" rating based on the entirety of the match had it not been for the fact that Daniel Bryan should've beaten the Miz about three times! Minus one star for the disrespectful slap in the face of Miz's impossible kickouts to Bryan's sick-looking offense.
*RATING: **
8. _MCGILLICUTY (or however the hell you spell it; who really cares?) & OTUNGA VS. JOHN MORRISON & R-TRUTH._ This segment lost a star right off the bat because I was hoping to see Morrison vs. Truth but the progression of the Morrison storyline and his aggression brought it back.
*RATING: ***
9. _ARIEL WINTER, GREAT KHALI KISS-CAM._ I was ready to award this segment a star because it was turning into a nice bit of comic relief with Maryse's dissing Ted and Yoshi's expression after she kissed him as well as the bit with Regal and Zack Ryder but of course, who had to rear his ugly head but the buzzkiller of the century, Gnomeo. Why's he hitting on a twelve year-old anyway?
*RATING: No Star*
10. _SHEAMUS VS. ORTON._ Randy is _still_ crazy over. I really hope they give this guy the breakout chance he deserves instead of constantly making him play second-fiddle to Cena. Hopefully the Rock's return means more of a PG-13 slant which I think is the break Orton needs to truly play up his Viper persona. Was that Sheamus out there or the Dynamite Kid??? A slingshot tackle followed by a top-rope superplex?! He must've hit the Guinness a little harder than usual and thought he was Rey Mysterio. For his efforts alone, this segment gets a "Textbook" rating.
*RATING: ***
11. _THE ROCK._ They don't call him "The Great One" for no reason. You don't get very many chances to watch history unfold in front of your eyes but if he is truly back to stay, you'll want to be able to say you remember the night that the Rock returned.
*RATING: ******

*AVERAGE RATING: *** _"Textbook."_ This is actually where Raw _should_ be. You can't expect "Memorable" shows every week but this rating is due entirely to the Rock's return. Had it not been for that last segment, they would've averaged a * for this week's show. We know the status quo has been one-star caliber (or less) for a while now but the Rock's return should change that somewhat. Just how much remains to be seen.


----------



## darnok

redeadening said:


> Cena may struggle against the Rock. But Punk, he's the best the WWE have got. If he gets unrestricted creative freedom with his promos against the Rock, Punk may damn well come out on top.


yes come out on top by droning on about how he's better than the Rock because he pretends not to drink and take drugs.


----------



## reDREDD

darnok said:


> yes come out on top by droning on about how he's better than the Rock because he pretends not to drink and take drugs.


Are you stupid? Punk camn talk about ANYTHING. He hasnt even mentioned Straightedge for months. If he wanted comedy, he can pull up a photo of The Rock as the fucking tooth fairy. If he wanted serious, he could say that in his opinion the Rock was given everything and sold out.

Punk is a very smart, very funny man. He has tons of material to work with. NOBODY today from what I've seen can talk like him/


----------



## TKOK

Punk could easily hold his own against The Rock. he may not be better right now than Rock, but he's the best,most consistent person the wwe has on the full time roster.


----------



## CC91

My life is complete:

The Rock Returned
Just built new computer
Arsenal vs Barca tonight


Seeing the The Rock just showed the massive difference in quality between him and the rest of the roster


----------



## Nexus One

redeadening said:


> Are you stupid? Punk camn talk about ANYTHING. He hasnt even mentioned Straightedge for months. If he wanted comedy, he can pull up a photo of The Rock as the fucking tooth fairy. If he wanted serious, he could say that in his opinion the Rock was given everything and sold out.
> 
> Punk is a very smart, very funny man. He has tons of material to work with. NOBODY today from what I've seen can talk like him/


Oh yeah..Punk is capable of saying what he has to say to the Rock but that's if the Rock allows it. Jericho is better than Punk on the mic by far but Punk is the best of today's lot along with the Miz since everyone seems to sandbag it and don't want to give out quality. The Rock is a whole different level..he's the ultimate improviser. He's extremely intelligent and he will bring up Punk's weakest mistakes to date and it will come out and be said in a way only he can say it. That's the magic of the Rock. That's what no one else in history can do. In a way, it's not even fair for his peers.


----------



## Goatlord

Nexus One said:


> Oh yeah..Punk is capable of saying what he has to say to the Rock but that's if the Rock allows it. Jericho is better than Punk on the mic by far but Punk is the best of today's lot along with the Miz since everyone seems to sandbag it and don't want to give out quality. The Rock is a whole different level..he's the ultimate improviser. He's extremely intelligent and he will bring up Punk's weakest mistakes to date and it will come out and be said in a way only he can say it. That's the magic of the Rock. That's what no one else in history can do. In a way, it's not even fair for his peers.


I have to fully agree. Jericho, Cena and Punk are great at what they do, but only when you take modern wrestling in consideration and take out the wrestling all time A-listers like Austin and Rock. Rock showed more charisma then all good WWE and TNA talkers combined, there is literally noone even one level below him currently active in the business. Noone can cut a 30 min promo and get throughout bigger ovations than anyone else, to top it off the difference between his and the next biggest pop (Cenas) is like in a 2-3:1 ratio. The face of the company is a midcarder in comparison and the rest are jobbers basically.


----------



## Fire at Heart

Agreed rock is in a different league for me punk has to prove himself as a face on the mic it so easy as heel however good he maybe at it, the rock is one of the few who has pulled off both acts on the mic. How many faces are their that sound cheesy on the mic ? i could name the entire roaster rock just has a rare talent. Moreover the rock connects with the crowd like no other i don't punk can do that on the rock's level no one can to be honest. Look how badly Jericho struggled as a face to get over on his return ? he had to turn heel it's an incredibly difficult act to have the whole arena behind you when talking as a face and i don't mean john cenas mixed crowd reactions!


----------



## darnok

redeadening said:


> Are you stupid? Punk camn talk about ANYTHING. He hasnt even mentioned Straightedge for months. If he wanted comedy, he can pull up a photo of The Rock as the fucking tooth fairy. If he wanted serious, he could say that in his opinion the Rock was given everything and sold out.
> 
> Punk is a very smart, very funny man. He has tons of material to work with. NOBODY today from what I've seen can talk like him/


What proof do you have that Punk can talk about "anything"?

I've heard him talk about being better than others because of his lifestyle. I've heard him come out with such gems as "Randall". I've heard him sing "Daniel Bryan" in time with Daniel Bryan's entrance music. I've heard him creep on Rey's family. And I have heard his (OMG!!! GREATZ PROMOZ!!!!) when he ragged on a guy in a gym hall on Youtube. I've never been impressed with the guy because he comes out with the same schtick every week. Please, educate me on this apparent versatility he has.


----------



## Inertia

CC91 said:


> Seeing the The Rock just showed the massive difference in quality between him and the rest of the roster


First thing i thought. A 20 minute segment completely craps on anything WWE have done for years.. not that i'm complaining, i love the guy.. couldn't sleep for ages after Raw ended which i have to say is a fucking rarity nowadays.

They need to keep him fresh though, no Bret Hart bullshit like they did last year where he's constantly on tv.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

I'm kinda new here and dont know how these things go but, can I get a GIF of Miz pushing that guy out of the way in the backstage from Raw. If this isnt the place to ask, can someone point out where is?


----------



## therock4life

It is an insult to talk about Punk and The Rock in the same sentence. Punk will never be anywhere close to what the Rock has become. And the day Punk can cut a promo like the Rock can, as a face, then we can talk (which he never can).

The Rock is a living legend. Punk is talented but no where close to The Rock.


----------



## Medo

Wrestling>Cena said:


> you forgot one:
> 
> *Matt Hardy:*
> 
> God I want a cheeseburger!


:lmao


----------



## Cowabunga

Just watched Raw and it was great to see The Rock ripping on Cena, I dunno if they'll face at WM or not but it's a strong possibility and a match I wouldn't mind watching.

As for the resto f the show it was meh and it seems that it was Undertaker all along lol.


----------



## Death Finger

The promo really wasnt half as good as a 2000-2003 Rock promo

It still however can just about rape any promo done in the last god knows how long and anything Cena/Miz/Delrio can ever dream of comin up with


I just know Rocky can and will do a tonne better


----------



## PJ Awesome

I swear to god I've watched that last segment on RAW 6 times now. I'm gonna memorize the motherfucker pretty soon..


----------



## checkcola

therock4life said:


> It is an insult to talk about Punk and The Rock in the same sentence. Punk will never be anywhere close to what the Rock has become. And the day Punk can cut a promo like the Rock can, as a face, then we can talk (which he never can).
> 
> The Rock is a living legend. Punk is talented but no where close to The Rock.


Sometimes people underestimate just how special Rock was/is as a talent, as a draw. Hogan, Austin and Rock are in a special place by themselves. There's nothing wrong with being an excellent in ring performer who can cut a good promo, like CM Punk is. But the Rock is on a whole 'nother level. There's a reason he was able to shift into movies, while Cena's movies are considered jokes. Many guys can ride the wave, but only a few can create and sustain it.


----------



## Suck It

To be honest, three things were made obvious by the end of RAW.

1. Cena's current character is crap, The Rock made me see just how shit it is.

2. The fans prefer edgier characters as seen by the reactions Rock got and by Cena being booed.

3. PG needs to go, the promo was amazing and showed us just how crap and repetitive PG promos have been.

Hopefully Vince realised this as well, his poster boy looked like a rookie in comparison to The Rock.


----------



## darnok

Suck It said:


> To be honest, three things were made obvious by the end of RAW.
> 
> 1. Cena's current character is crap, The Rock made me see just how shit it is.
> 
> 2. The fans prefer edgier characters as seen by the reactions Rock got and by Cena being booed.
> 
> 3. PG needs to go, the promo was amazing and showed us just how crap and repetitive PG promos have been.
> 
> Hopefully Vince realised this as well, his poster boy looked like a rookie in comparison to The Rock.


I disagree with number 3. You don't need to say "ass" to make something interesting, you just need the promo to have some relevance within the structure of a story-line rather than just having the same promo every week until the PPV.


----------



## reDREDD

darnok said:


> What proof do you have that Punk can talk about "anything"?
> 
> I've heard him talk about being better than others because of his lifestyle. I've heard him come out with such gems as "Randall". I've heard him sing "Daniel Bryan" in time with Daniel Bryan's entrance music. I've heard him creep on Rey's family. And I have heard his (OMG!!! GREATZ PROMOZ!!!!) when he ragged on a guy in a gym hall on Youtube. I've never been impressed with the guy because he comes out with the same schtick every week. Please, educate me on this apparent versatility he has.


Everytime he talked to Cena about Cena's hypocricy. Or just pick any random ROH promo where he basically makes a mockery of the crowd.

There is no doubting the Rock's charisma and wit, but to suggest he is the greatest mic worker of all time is definitely overrating him. Hes good, but you're overrating him.

I can name 5 guys easily better than him.

He may be the biggest star, but that doesnt mean he's the best. I mean hell, by that logic Andre was the greatest mic worker of all time and Hogan was the greatest wrestler.


----------



## Nexus One

Death Finger said:


> The promo really wasnt half as good as a 2000-2003 Rock promo
> 
> It still however can just about rape any promo done in the last god knows how long and anything Cena/Miz/Delrio can ever dream of comin up with
> 
> 
> I just know Rocky can and will do a tonne better


He's been gone for 7 years....there is NOTHING that sounded that concise and flawless in the WWE since August 2004. Not Jericho, not Punk, not the Austin pop ups, not the Vince weird little promos, the off tangent Cena bullshit we've heard endlessly, Edge, Christian, Santino..none of them knows to deliver that precisely. And that was with a 7 year absence...



> All the monitors backstage at RAW Monday night were understandably in use for The Rock's promo.
> 
> It was noted that this was a special moment for The Rock considering a lot of the wrestlers backstage were not old enough to have been in WWE when he was a regular. It was also reported that the building was absolutely shaking during theRock's promo.





> I can name 5 guys easily better than him.



This guy is one of the craziest posters on any site anywhere. Sounds absolutely nuts.


----------



## reDREDD

1) Jake the Snake Roberts
2) Mick Foley
3) Roddy Piper
4) Steve Austin
5) Ric Flair


----------



## Nexus One

Jake The Snake Roberts? Absolutely great and emotional story teller on the mic but he can't get a arena to chant his name on demand. Still...Jake is without question at the top of the craft for the 80s-early 90s.

Foley has been bested on the mic since 1998 in one form or another....he actually became a suck up to the Rock to leech off his popularity during the fall of 1999 when they were trying to keep the Rock from exceeding Austin in popularity by putting him in that tag team..of course that failed and it ended up making the Rock bigger than ever. Foley is a sympathy mic worker. That style only goes so far.

Roddy Piper was great for his time but he never had to deal with the Rock in his era. A once in a generation type of talent.

Stone Cold is as good as it gets on the mic..can improvise...can work crowds...changed the whole era really. But anyone with ground intelligence can see, they had the Rock hold back on murdering him on the mic before WM 15. The Rock KILLED Chyna and DX before Summerslam 98 and NY cheered him for it. They didn't want that to happen in Philly even though he still got a face reaction and had ENDLESS pro Rock signs visible on camera. The two greatest sports entertainers of all time. After the Rock became a face, it became apparent that the Rock was just on another level compared to anyone. Austin was absolutely great and murdered everyone else though but the Rock was on his level and that pretty much made alot of fans mad. No surprise. Jealousy always springs forward when there is a separation of greatness between two icons.

Whatever Flair can do, the Rock can do better and without needing politics or anything else to influence it. His content was based around being the best by defending the belt all the time..the pattern that HHH copied. But he wasn't able to memorize for 20 or 25 minutes with no one else on the other side of the ring. No one has except one man.


----------



## Mister Hands

Nexus One said:


> Jake The Snake Roberts? Absolutely great and emotional story teller on the mic but he can't get a arena to chant his name on demand. Still...Jake is without question at the top of the craft for the 80s-early 90s.
> 
> Foley has been bested on the mic since 1998 in one form or another....he actually became a suck up to the Rock to leech off his popularity during the fall of 1999 when they were trying to keep the Rock from exceeding Austin in popularity by putting him in that tag team..of course that failed and it ended up making the Rock bigger than ever. Foley is a sympathy mic worker. That style only goes so far.
> 
> Roddy Piper was great for his time but he never had to deal with the Rock in his era. A once a generation type of talent.
> 
> Stone Cold is as good as it gets on the mic..can improvise...can work crowds...changed the whole era really. But anyone with ground intelligence can see, they had the Rock hold back on murdering him on the mic before WM 15. The Rock KILLED Chyna and DX before Summerslam 98 and NY cheered him for it. They didn't want that to happen in Philly even though he still got a face reaction and had ENDLESS pro Rock signs visible on camera. The two greatest sports entertainers of all time. After the Rock became a face, it became apparent that the Rock was just on another level compared to anyone. Austin was absolutely great and murdered everyone else though but the Rock was on his level and that pretty much made alot of fans mad. No surprise. Jealousy always springs forward when there is a separation of greatness between two icons.
> 
> Whatever Flair can do, the Rock can do better and without needing politics or anything else to influence it. His content was based around being the best by defending the belt all the time..the pattern that HHH copied. But he wasn't able to memorize for 20 or 25 minutes with no one else on the other side of the ring. No one has except one man.


Rock's a terrific public speaker and stand-up comedian. But some people want something different from a wrestling promo.


----------



## Nexus One

You can try to typecast him as a "comedian" all you want but this man can bury any and everyone he wants and also get pundits to take heed after not watching the WWE since 2000
http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/02/15/the-rock-returns-to-wwe-wrestlemania/


----------



## JEKingOfKings

I'm gonna love to see the reaction Cena gets this sunday and next week from the fans if he brings up The Rock.


----------



## darnok

redeadening said:


> Everytime he talked to Cena about Cena's hypocricy. Or just pick any random ROH promo where he basically makes a mockery of the crowd.
> 
> There is no doubting the Rock's charisma and wit, but to suggest he is the greatest mic worker of all time is definitely overrating him. Hes good, but you're overrating him.
> 
> I can name 5 guys easily better than him.
> 
> *He may be the biggest star, but that doesnt mean he's the best. I mean hell, by that logic Andre was the greatest mic worker of all time and Hogan was the greatest wrestler*.


i never said the Rock was the best but he is far more versatile than Punk. The promos you mentioned about Punk proved my point - he comes out with the same schtick weekly. He mocks, he criticises and he sermonises. He isn't funny (unless "Randall" is your kind of humour) and he can't cut a face promo.

The bolded part, by the way, highlights the irony of you asking me if I was stupid.


----------



## Booze

*Bret Hart*
@TheRock Great promo last night. Wish we could of worked together, it would of been something special.

*Tazz*
GREAT JOB by Rock! Miss having steaks with him & Dud's after shows!!! Great times! 1 of the greatest of all times!!!

*Joey Styles*
The Rock cuts the best promos in the history of WWE, Sports Entertainment, Pro Wrestling or whatever I'm supposed to call it now...period.

*Howard Finkel*
Moments like last night on Raw with the incomparable Rock make me proud to be a part of an industry / organization that I love so much!!!

*Lillian Garcia*
Amazing!!! So much fun! Miss working w him!!


----------



## peowulf

ItsHotInYuma said:


> I KNOW I'm weighing-in really late here but I've gotta drop my review of last night's show (since I just finished watching it). For the record, I've been in a cave as far as the WWE is concerned; haven't watched it, haven't read about it, didn't have a clue there was going to be a guest host for Mania or who it was going to be. Just decided to give it another try because I'm such a die-hard wrestling fan. Guess I picked the perfect night...
> 
> 1. _JOHN CENA'S OPENING PROMO, CM PUNK INTERRUPTS, 1ST HALF OF CENA VS PUNK._ How badly does Cena's opening drivel look now in comparison to how the show closed? It was the verbal equivalent of diarrhea anyway, but it is elevated to explosive proportions in light of the Rock's oratory ass-kicking. Not knowing what lie in store, Punk actually "saved" this segment from a "No Star" rating by actually delivering well on the mic.
> *RATING: **
> 2. _CENA VS. PUNK - 2ND HALF._ My first word when this match was announced was "Again?" But they threw in some nice reversals and Punk out-smarting Cena to get a pinfall victory gave it enough of an added dimension for me to give it a "Textbook" rating.
> *RATING: ***


So, you haven't watched or heard about anything for ages and when Cena and Punk fought your reaction was "again"? How did you know they've fought a couple of times in the last month.


----------



## Mister Hands

Nexus One said:


> You can try to typecast him as a "comedian" all you want but this man can bury any and everyone he wants and also get pundits to take heed after not watching the WWE since 2000
> http://popwatch.ew.com/2011/02/15/the-rock-returns-to-wwe-wrestlemania/


I'm not denying that Rock's got a sharp mind on the mic - although I do think guys like Austin and Punk could more than hold their own with him. But he has a schtick that he adheres to, and I tire of it rather quickly. It was fun to see it again on Monday, but I don't think next Monday's promo, if there is one, will be much different. Meanwhile, a guy like Piper has shown up twice - before WM25 and on Old School Raw - and cut two completely different promos on much the same subject.


----------



## reDREDD

What I was referring to in Jake and Foley was not about the crowd. Fuck the crowd, if crowd reactions were all that mattered then Warrior would be one of the greatest of all time. No no, Im talking about is the pure essence of psychology. Both men could get in your fucking head like nobody else. Jake had one catchphrase. Which he barely used. Instead, in every promo he psychologically broke down the situation and his opponent into black and white scenarios. He never raised his voice, and he never repeated himself. He didnt have to. Anything he said he said with intensity and such conviction. As a kid he damn well looked in the abyss and saw the true horrors mankind was capable of. And he used this darkness in every promo he said. The absolute best.

Cane Dewey, anti hardcore, that promo before the HIAC between Edge and Taker, when he flipped out against JR, Mr Socko, 'definition of hardcore' before he wrestled Orton, Commissioner Foley. I have NEVER seen diversity like that. Some of the shit he said as Cactus was legit sick. His ECW promos are revered to this day. Astonishing stuff. But the fact that he could go alternate between being demented, being sympathetic, and being funny. Well thats just goddamn amazing. He could do it all and he do it all masterfully . Yeah, the Rock outpopped him, but so what? There wasnt a crowd when he spoke of 'Cane Dewey'. Does that mean its the worst promo ever?

Piper was attitude before you even knew what attitude was. Probably the most similar man to the Rock. Loud, insane, swore, he could talk up a storm like no tomorrow and had a wit never before seen. Humiliated every from Heenan to Hogan to fucking MTV to Morton Downey Jr. Some of them were the best talkers of their day. And could could do it without breaking a sweat. Roddy was the man. But the thing that gave him the edge over the Rock was that he could also got a dark place. The guy went through hell and back. And sometimes when he talked, he could show it. Some of the stuff he head is shocking even by today's standards. There was NO limit this lunatic couldnt break. He was just, the man. Funny as hell, witty, attitude, and often enough, very real.

Austin, was a better promo guy in ECW too. His shoot on WCW still is one of the best ever. But its the way he protrayed himself that makes me take him over The Rock. The Rock could talk all he wanted about Smackdown hotel roody poo candy bullshit whatever, it didnt make a goddamn difference, because when Austin got in that ring he basically tore the Rock a new asshole by ignoring all the catchphrases, jumping straight to the point and cutting through the crap. He had his catchphrases, he said alot of things, but he knew when to be direct and get to the point. Plus his humour was more straight to the point. He also has more control of 'the darker side' like jake and Mick. His 2001 war against Kurt leading up to Summerslam is incredible. 

Flair talked up a goddamn storm every time for 30 years. From every subject from planes to shoes to shirts to Magnum PA to the apocalypse to breaking Terry Funk's neck to the NWA title to Starrcade to women to space mountain to respect to the future to the royal rumble, Flair had talked about every goddamn subject on the planet with intensity and conviction. And he made it look easy. He was mesmerising. Politics had nothing to do with how he talked.

The Rock is the most charismatic man in history. But his repetition, focus on toilet humour, and lack of focus, bring him down for me. I never felt he could sell a PPV. The one time he did was Wrestlemania 2000 and Wrestlemania 19 was when he cut through the crap and talked about the situation at hand. He also couldnt get psychological. The Rock, everything he said was superficial. How you look. How many times you lost. Your gimmick. But Jake, Mick, Piper, Flair and Austin, hell, they make you question society all together. They could go deep. They had tremendous depth and versatility.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

Actually, one thing about this whole Punk/Rock promo stuff I'm reading, let me just say that I think both have two different styles of promo work, which is good.

Punk has this very simple promo style, where he doesn't have to shout what he wants or what he's going to do, he's more callous, cold, calculating. It's like he's saying to the fans, "I'm a good person. My actions may be unfavourable, but in the end, it will be proven they were worth it. One day you will all realise it."

Rock's promo style is to connect with the fans in any level possible. Whether to cheer or boo him, he wants the fans to get interested and hang on every word he says. That's why he uses the catchphrases, because they work.

As I said, to very different styles of promo delivery and I think it's unfair to judge them solely on that.


----------



## Nexus One

He doesn't always use catchphrases..he talks like a heel and fans cheer for it. Period. Like they always have.


----------



## MrWalsh

CM Punk is scripted the Rock however is not scripted you can tell the difference easily.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> I can name 5 guys easily better than him.


there's plenty more than 5.


----------



## Booze

*Scott Hall:*
Rocks return was the whole show itself!

*X-Pac*
I just watched The Rock's return promo. No one could touch that.

*Gail Kim:*
The rock's return didn't disappoint & that's an understatement!I'm sure every1 was glued to tv as we were. Can't wait 4 mania!

*Dana White:*
Trust me when I say I've met everyone in Hollywood and this guy is the coolest

*Christian:*
What do u think of Rock on Raw?-Not only was every fan but every wrestler was glued 2 the tv guaranteed

*Kevin Nash*
Rock was amazing on Monday!!!Welcome back.True class puttjng over Austin.Great show Monday,


----------



## amier

The Rock will put over anyone.. just hope it won't be John Cena at WM.. not because i'm not a fan of cena's but imo he doesn't deserve to win for the 6th in the main event of WM.. 
http://youtu.be/h8ejiG5-BtA


----------



## amier

redeadening said:


> What I was referring to in Jake and Foley was not about the crowd. Fuck the crowd, if crowd reactions were all that mattered then Warrior would be one of the greatest of all time. No no, Im talking about is the pure essence of psychology. Both men could get in your fucking head like nobody else. Jake had one catchphrase. Which he barely used. Instead, in every promo he psychologically broke down the situation and his opponent into black and white scenarios. He never raised his voice, and he never repeated himself. He didnt have to. Anything he said he said with intensity and such conviction. As a kid he damn well looked in the abyss and saw the true horrors mankind was capable of. And he used this darkness in every promo he said. The absolute best.
> 
> Cane Dewey, anti hardcore, that promo before the HIAC between Edge and Taker, when he flipped out against JR, Mr Socko, 'definition of hardcore' before he wrestled Orton, Commissioner Foley. I have NEVER seen diversity like that. Some of the shit he said as Cactus was legit sick. His ECW promos are revered to this day. Astonishing stuff. But the fact that he could go alternate between being demented, being sympathetic, and being funny. Well thats just goddamn amazing. He could do it all and he do it all masterfully . Yeah, the Rock outpopped him, but so what? There wasnt a crowd when he spoke of 'Cane Dewey'. Does that mean its the worst promo ever?
> 
> Piper was attitude before you even knew what attitude was. Probably the most similar man to the Rock. Loud, insane, swore, he could talk up a storm like no tomorrow and had a wit never before seen. Humiliated every from Heenan to Hogan to fucking MTV to Morton Downey Jr. Some of them were the best talkers of their day. And could could do it without breaking a sweat. Roddy was the man. But the thing that gave him the edge over the Rock was that he could also got a dark place. The guy went through hell and back. And sometimes when he talked, he could show it. Some of the stuff he head is shocking even by today's standards. There was NO limit this lunatic couldnt break. He was just, the man. Funny as hell, witty, attitude, and often enough, very real.
> 
> Austin, was a better promo guy in ECW too. His shoot on WCW still is one of the best ever. But its the way he protrayed himself that makes me take him over The Rock. The Rock could talk all he wanted about Smackdown hotel roody poo candy bullshit whatever, it didnt make a goddamn difference, because when Austin got in that ring he basically tore the Rock a new asshole by ignoring all the catchphrases, jumping straight to the point and cutting through the crap. He had his catchphrases, he said alot of things, but he knew when to be direct and get to the point. Plus his humour was more straight to the point. He also has more control of 'the darker side' like jake and Mick. His 2001 war against Kurt leading up to Summerslam is incredible.
> 
> Flair talked up a goddamn storm every time for 30 years. From every subject from planes to shoes to shirts to Magnum PA to the apocalypse to breaking Terry Funk's neck to the NWA title to Starrcade to women to space mountain to respect to the future to the royal rumble, Flair had talked about every goddamn subject on the planet with intensity and conviction. And he made it look easy. He was mesmerising. Politics had nothing to do with how he talked.
> 
> The Rock is the most charismatic man in history. But his repetition, focus on toilet humour, and lack of focus, bring him down for me. I never felt he could sell a PPV. The one time he did was Wrestlemania 2000 and Wrestlemania 19 was when he cut through the crap and talked about the situation at hand. He also couldnt get psychological. The Rock, everything he said was superficial. How you look. How many times you lost. Your gimmick. But Jake, Mick, Piper, Flair and Austin, hell, they make you question society all together. They could go deep. They had tremendous depth and versatility.


you talk a lot about psychology.. dude this is SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT. 
if we want real indepth psychological stuff we wouldn't be watching wrestling now would we? we watch and are wrestling fans because it's there to entertain us not because we want to see how deep the promo's go or what life lessons we could learn. we want to care for and be entertained (preferably at the same time) by the character's promo.. and that's freakin it. televised entertainment in the most simple way without too much seriousness (people know it's scripted)

we don't want to question society because if we did we wouldn't be watching them 'schooling us' into doing so.. we'd be watching something else.. 
we watch it because it's sports entertainment and it gives us that feeling that for this moment everything's just 'not' real. 

i know the society part by you wasn't meant literally.. but the majority of people don't really care to see stuff like that during a wrestling show

for ex.. you seem to be knowing your wrestling history.. so i somewhat understand your logic BUT if you go with your gf to a show or watch at home.. what do you think she would be like during a jake the snake promo.. she'd be like wtf is this about.. but if the rock would hold a promo she'd understand it for sure.
kind of weird comment maybe but i've experienced this and i still do to this day.. people who aren't into wrestlin AS much or for too long or just casual once in a while wrestling viewers rather watch The Rock because it's easy to get and makes you care.
how is it that every feud The Rock was in was so entertaining and/or delivered.. The Rock had feuds with guys like Al Snow and it was still as good as him feuding with Billy Gunn/Road Dogg and all kinds of midcarders. It's because he delivered on the mic, hyped the story between the 2 got the fans into it and had a good match afterwards. Without going all deep and shit..
Now look at for example Austin.. what good feuds has he had with his indepth promo's BESIDES his main event matches/feuds.. basically between 96/2002.. i can't really think of one.. because he was always on top and when he wasn't.. of course the crowd was still as hot BUT when did he ever hype up a story between himself and some random guy who wasn't an established main event star with one of his 'psychological' promo's?

Basically what i'm try to say without bashing your post is that we don't care about psychological depth of promos.. we simply care about being entertained.


----------



## wholedamnshow

Booze said:


> *Lillian Garcia*
> Amazing!!! So much fun! Miss working w him!!


I bet she does.


----------



## Unsexed

He made her wet... with perspiration.


----------



## Smoogle

amier said:


> you talk a lot about psychology.. dude this is SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.
> if we want real indepth psychological stuff we wouldn't be watching wrestling now would we? we watch and are wrestling fans because it's there to entertain us not because we want to see how deep the promo's go or what life lessons we could learn. we want to care for and be entertained (preferably at the same time) by the character's promo.. and that's freakin it. televised entertainment in the most simple way without too much seriousness (people know it's scripted)
> 
> we don't want to question society because if we did we wouldn't be watching them 'schooling us' into doing so.. we'd be watching something else..
> we watch it because it's sports entertainment and it gives us that feeling that for this moment everything's just 'not' real.
> 
> i know the society part by you wasn't meant literally.. but the majority of people don't really care to see stuff like that during a wrestling show
> 
> for ex.. you seem to be knowing your wrestling history.. so i somewhat understand your logic BUT if you go with your gf to a show or watch at home.. what do you think she would be like during a jake the snake promo.. she'd be like wtf is this about.. but if the rock would hold a promo she'd understand it for sure.
> kind of weird comment maybe but i've experienced this and i still do to this day.. people who aren't into wrestlin AS much or for too long or just casual once in a while wrestling viewers rather watch The Rock because it's easy to get and makes you care.
> how is it that every feud The Rock was in was so entertaining and/or delivered.. The Rock had feuds with guys like Al Snow and it was still as good as him feuding with Billy Gunn/Road Dogg and all kinds of midcarders. It's because he delivered on the mic, hyped the story between the 2 got the fans into it and had a good match afterwards. Without going all deep and shit..
> Now look at for example Austin.. what good feuds has he had with his indepth promo's BESIDES his main event matches/feuds.. basically between 96/2002.. i can't really think of one.. because he was always on top and when he wasn't.. of course the crowd was still as hot BUT when did he ever hype up a story between himself and some random guy who wasn't an established main event star with one of his 'psychological' promo's?
> 
> Basically what i'm try to say without bashing your post is that we don't care about psychological depth of promos.. we simply care about being entertained.


True story -

Either way not to write up a whole chapter

but Austin and The Rock both phased each other out when it came to catch phrases everyone just listened to them both in awe...I remember one time the rock mocked the "what" that had me rolling

but both these guys are the same equilibrium to me but I like rock a bit better cause he entertained me more.


----------



## Ruckus

The Rock confirmed what everyone has been thinking; WWE has been average for years.

Bring back attitude era!


----------



## PG-13

The Rock is not the best of all time on the mic.He's just a great showman,but doesn't really compare well to Austin,Piper,Foley,Roberts and Flair.
He's in the Hogan,Billy Graham category.


----------



## dan the marino

redeadening said:


> The Rock is the most charismatic man in history. But his repetition, focus on toilet humour, and lack of focus, bring him down for me. I never felt he could sell a PPV. The one time he did was Wrestlemania 2000 and Wrestlemania 19 was when he cut through the crap and talked about the situation at hand. He also couldnt get psychological. The Rock, everything he said was superficial. How you look. How many times you lost. Your gimmick. But Jake, Mick, Piper, Flair and Austin, hell, they make you question society all together. They could go deep. They had tremendous depth and versatility.


I agree. There is no denying that The Rock is the most charismatic man in the history of the WWE: nobody else comes close to owning the crowd in the palm of his hands quite like him. His promos themselves though usually aren't the greatest: just a bunch a gay and poop jokes. But that is what is so amazing about the Rock... he makes it work. It's like making art out of garbage.


----------



## Quasi Juice

PG-13 said:


> The Rock is not the best of all time on the mic.He's just a great showman,but doesn't really compare well to Austin,Piper,Foley,Roberts and Flair.
> He's in the Hogan,Billy Graham category.


Pfff, The Rock is the best ever on the mic, which isn't weird considering he easily got the farthest as an actor as well. He has an uncanny connection with the fans.


----------



## Premeditated

I think the Rock coming back will add more pressure to the superstar and CREATIVE into stepping it up. His promo probably made everyone (I guarantee EVERYONE was watching) backstage realize how mediocre the business has become. So hopefully WWE can step there game up and get rid of all the trash Hollywood writers. Honestly after watching his promo makes me not want to even watch next week if he's not there. Thanks alot Rock. smh. You just had to come in and do that didn't you?


----------



## bonesndo

I'm still laughing at that fruity pebbles line 3 days later :lmao


----------



## txdave37

bonesndo said:


> I'm still laughing at that fruity pebbles line 3 days later :lmao


I loved when he said "you can't see me" in that puny voice. lol Cena, you are pathetic. lol


----------



## Nexus One

PG-13 said:


> The Rock is not the best of all time on the mic.He's just a great showman,but doesn't really compare well to Austin,Piper,Foley,Roberts and Flair.
> He's in the Hogan,Billy Graham category.


You say that without any context or explanation. There is no promos from any of them that are on the Rock's level except Stone Cold and Jake Roberts. And I doubt you ever really watched Jake in his prime like I did...Jake the Snake should be in the fucking Hall of Fame over Shawn Michaels yet he's treated like yesterday's news around here EXCEPT when you want to discredit the Rock and his worth out of the blue because you're jealous over how excited people are over his return. It's pretty disgusting.


----------



## reDREDD

I dont see why youre so angry over this. The Rock is back, you should be happy. Other people dont think he's the best ever on the mic. Their choice. Just sit back and enjoy what you've been waiting 7 years for instead of insulting other people and their opinions.

But im sure you know best.




amier said:


> you talk a lot about psychology.. dude this is SPORTS ENTERTAINMENT.
> if we want real indepth psychological stuff we wouldn't be watching wrestling now would we? we watch and are wrestling fans because it's there to entertain us not because we want to see how deep the promo's go or what life lessons we could learn. we want to care for and be entertained (preferably at the same time) by the character's promo.. and that's freakin it. televised entertainment in the most simple way without too much seriousness (people know it's scripted)
> 
> we don't want to question society because if we did we wouldn't be watching them 'schooling us' into doing so.. we'd be watching something else..
> we watch it because it's sports entertainment and it gives us that feeling that for this moment everything's just 'not' real.
> 
> i know the society part by you wasn't meant literally.. but the majority of people don't really care to see stuff like that during a wrestling show
> 
> for ex.. you seem to be knowing your wrestling history.. so i somewhat understand your logic BUT if you go with your gf to a show or watch at home.. what do you think she would be like during a jake the snake promo.. she'd be like wtf is this about.. but if the rock would hold a promo she'd understand it for sure.
> kind of weird comment maybe but i've experienced this and i still do to this day.. people who aren't into wrestlin AS much or for too long or just casual once in a while wrestling viewers rather watch The Rock because it's easy to get and makes you care.
> how is it that every feud The Rock was in was so entertaining and/or delivered.. The Rock had feuds with guys like Al Snow and it was still as good as him feuding with Billy Gunn/Road Dogg and all kinds of midcarders. It's because he delivered on the mic, hyped the story between the 2 got the fans into it and had a good match afterwards. Without going all deep and shit..
> Now look at for example Austin.. what good feuds has he had with his indepth promo's BESIDES his main event matches/feuds.. basically between 96/2002.. i can't really think of one.. because he was always on top and when he wasn't.. of course the crowd was still as hot BUT when did he ever hype up a story between himself and some random guy who wasn't an established main event star with one of his 'psychological' promo's?
> 
> Basically what i'm try to say without bashing your post is that we don't care about psychological depth of promos.. we simply care about being entertained.


I really should be wasting my time in this post but i might as well

1) Im sorry for demanding more in my entertainment. From now Im gonna watch american idol, the rock making poop jokes, john cena trying to funny, TNA wrestling and altogether contribute to the death of society

2)Who gives a fuck if its real or not? The promos still touch on real issues and problem and emotions. The great promos for me are the ones that stand the test of time and make a point. You dont like thinking about them? Fine, your choice, whatever. i cant tell you what to think but what right do you have to.

3) In a way wrestling gives us an outlook on society around us. The glamour and corporate greed of the 80s, the grunge and rebellion of the 90s, the restrictions and PG of the world around us. I like my entertainment to represent that.

4)I dont give a fuck what everyone else wants to see. If something fucking sucks im not gonna fucking watch it. I'm not gonna hop on any bandwagon that runs along

5)As far as im aware, wrestling isnt really the kind of thing I would watch with my girlfriend. And how is that relevant anyways? And as for accessiblity, yeah, the Rock is pretty accessable. That was part of his appeal. But the gimmick starts to run thin after a while for me. Ive already seen it before. Several times. So i try to look for thing with more depth. Just like I do for TV shows

6) That entire section was just a big wall about the attitude era which I really dont care about so im not gonna bother

7) Yes. Correct. YOU dont care about psychological promos. I do. Notice the difference? That two different people have different tastes?

SHOCKING!


----------



## Kenny

The Rock is excellent on the mic. Not my favourite of all time, but he's right up there. He has that presence, and sent chills down my spine once his music hit. He is highly entertaining, electrifying, and everyone in the business, no matter what company respects and knows that. He's on a different level to alot of people.


----------



## Nexus One

redeadening said:


> I dont see why youre so angry over this. The Rock is back, you should be happy. Other people dont think he's the best ever on the mic. Their choice. Just sit back and enjoy what you've been waiting 7 years for instead of insulting other people and their opinions.
> 
> But im sure you know best.


They're wrong though. They always were. I haven't been waiting 7 years for shit. I went to see Faster and I was laughing my ass off at how he killed those bastards without thinking twice. I never needed to see the Rock return. That's just a internet thing that fans went wild over to create conversation and try to bury his name because he didn't kiss ass on the way out like the other top names in history.


----------



## reDREDD

As far as I know none of the top names went out kissing ass. Infact the majority are either dead or at war with Vince. Except for Flair. Then again he's fucking batshit crazy and somehow God so we forgive him.

So you werent hoping for a return one day?


----------



## Nexus One

I got no problem with the Rock coming back...all I wanted to see was him in the Vince's self created Hall of Fame. That's all. Anything else is extra.


----------



## Panzer

Sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## amier

redeadening said:


> 1) Im sorry for demanding more in my entertainment. From now Im gonna watch american idol, the rock making poop jokes, john cena trying to funny, TNA wrestling and altogether contribute to the death of society
> 
> 2)Who gives a fuck if its real or not? The promos still touch on real issues and problem and emotions. The great promos for me are the ones that stand the test of time and make a point. You dont like thinking about them? Fine, your choice, whatever. i cant tell you what to think but what right do you have to.
> 
> 3) In a way wrestling gives us an outlook on society around us. The glamour and corporate greed of the 80s, the grunge and rebellion of the 90s, the restrictions and PG of the world around us. I like my entertainment to represent that.
> 
> 4)I dont give a fuck what everyone else wants to see. If something fucking sucks im not gonna fucking watch it. I'm not gonna hop on any bandwagon that runs along
> 
> 5)As far as im aware, wrestling isnt really the kind of thing I would watch with my girlfriend. And how is that relevant anyways? And as for accessiblity, yeah, the Rock is pretty accessable. That was part of his appeal. But the gimmick starts to run thin after a while for me. Ive already seen it before. Several times. So i try to look for thing with more depth. Just like I do for TV shows
> 
> 6) That entire section was just a big wall about the attitude era which I really dont care about so im not gonna bother
> 
> 7) Yes. Correct. YOU dont care about psychological promos. I do. Notice the difference? That two different people have different tastes?
> 
> SHOCKING!


you seem to quote somewhat what cm punk has been saying when he was doing his SES thing.. all most all the stuff we see on television contributes to the death of society.. so why bother watching television at all if we go on that route..
regarding 5),7) i do care as well.. but i was trying to take general/casual wrestling fans into consideration as well.. because i know quite a few who don't watch wrestling on a week to week basis.. maybe u don't.. or don't care like you mentioned many many times.. well that goes to show you only have your lineair view but that was already obvious to me.. that's why i wasn't bashing your view.. just trying to state that a lot of other people don't care or get excited about it.
besides.. when it comes to psychological promo's.. as good as they are/can be.. the majority of people don't give a shit about it unless (they're) at a certain age or been watching wrestling for a long time or whatever variable. 
so if you take those reasons into account that doesn't necessarily mean that feuds/build ups get better because of it or let alone get people excited about it (or the character)
but again.. i'm talking about friends and people i know.. you're solely talking about one view.. well thats that i guess then.. i understand your view.. i'm not being sarcastic here


----------



## dietjuice

Rock is back and hes gunning for Cena's ass, sorry Cena now Championship match or you at WM best thing that Cena can do is turn heel


----------



## MarkyMark84

Gotta love flair crazy old bastard


----------



## Pervis

Nexus One said:


> Foley has been bested on the mic since 1998 in one form or another....he actually became a suck up to the Rock to leech off his popularity during the fall of 1999 when they were trying to keep the Rock from exceeding Austin in popularity by putting him in that tag team..of course that failed and it ended up making the Rock bigger than ever. Foley is a sympathy mic worker. That style only goes so far.


I'm sorry, but you are absolutely wrong there.
Foley was one of the greatest storytellers in terms of promos the industry has ever had. His time working with the Rock was a major plus point in Rock's career.
Hell it churned out the highest rated televised segment in the history of the industry and that was mostly Foley's idea initially + he did most of the mic work there.



redeadening said:


> Cane Dewey, anti hardcore, that promo before the HIAC between Edge and Taker, when he flipped out against JR, Mr Socko, 'definition of hardcore' before he wrestled Orton, Commissioner Foley. I have NEVER seen diversity like that. Some of the shit he said as Cactus was legit sick. His ECW promos are revered to this day. Astonishing stuff. But the fact that he could go alternate between being demented, being sympathetic, and being funny. Well thats just goddamn amazing. He could do it all and he do it all masterfully . Yeah, the Rock outpopped him, but so what? There wasnt a crowd when he spoke of 'Cane Dewey'. Does that mean its the worst promo ever?


Amen


----------



## Vic Capri

I am proud of Vickie Guerrero after her performance on Monday. The crowd was booing her so much that I could barely hear what she was trying to say. That, my friends, is *HEAT*!

- Vic


----------



## Nexus One

Pervis said:


> I'm sorry, but you are absolutely wrong there.
> Foley was one of the greatest storytellers in terms of promos the industry has ever had. His time working with the Rock was a major plus point in Rock's career.
> Hell it churned out the highest rated televised segment in the history of the industry and that was mostly Foley's idea initially + he did most of the mic work there.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen


Nah..his story was always the same thing. "I fell off the cage...feel sorry for me. Cheer me. Please cheer me!" Real child-like bullshit that a certain demographic fell for because they felt pity for the old man for throwing himself off of HIAC cages to get himself over after guys like the Rock and Austin got over on hard work and creative mic usages. 

No matter who's idea it was for the Rock This Is Your Life segment, fans watched that shit because the Rock was RED HOT. He was a fucking walking dollar machine..they went dead on Foley several times during that promo but were like lemmings when the Rock talked. Night and day, kid.


----------



## reDREDD

Yes, im sure Mick was talking about falling off the cage for all 10 years he spent as a wrestler before it happened.


----------



## Nexus One

Who cares. It was some ECW stuntman bullshit. Garbage wrestling. Backyard quality.


----------



## The_Jiz

Nexus One said:


> Nah..his story was always the same thing. "I fell off the cage...feel sorry for me. Cheer me. Please cheer me!" Real child-like bullshit that a certain demographic fell for because they felt pity for the old man for throwing himself off of HIAC cages to get himself over after guys like the Rock and Austin got over on hard work and creative mic usages.
> 
> No matter who's idea it was for the Rock This Is Your Life segment, fans watched that shit because the Rock was RED HOT. He was a fucking walking dollar machine..they went dead on Foley several times during that promo but were like lemmings when the Rock talked. Night and day, kid.







Turned face because of this promo. Which was never intended.


----------



## Nexus One

Hmmmm..I remember Summerslam 98 when the face New Age Outlaws were bullying him and killing him and you could hear audible "Foley" chants but who knows.


----------



## doughboy123

who was that "mysterious girl stepping out of the limo before they cut to the rock promo?


----------



## Pervis

Nexus One said:


> Nah..his story was always the same thing. "I fell off the cage...feel sorry for me. Cheer me. Please cheer me!" Real child-like bullshit that a certain demographic fell for because they felt pity for the old man for throwing himself off of HIAC cages to get himself over after guys like the Rock and Austin got over on hard work and creative mic usages.
> 
> No matter who's idea it was for the Rock This Is Your Life segment, fans watched that shit because the Rock was RED HOT. He was a fucking walking dollar machine..they went dead on Foley several times during that promo but were like lemmings when the Rock talked. Night and day, kid.


Errr ? 
No.

We'll talk again when you get in touch with reality.


----------



## Svengoolie

doughboy123 said:


> who was that "mysterious girl stepping out of the limo before they cut to the rock promo?


Seriously. Why would they just show that and never mention it again? That's not intriguing television. It's just stupid.


----------



## cronaldooh7

rock is the best


----------



## cronaldooh7

what do you think the rock will do at WM27???


----------



## cronaldooh7

i think he will be the ref at wwe match


----------



## cronaldooh7

or will cost cena the match


----------



## 4thand1

Premeditated said:


> I think the Rock coming back will add more pressure to the superstar and CREATIVE into stepping it up. His promo probably made everyone (I guarantee EVERYONE was watching) backstage realize how mediocre the business has become. So hopefully WWE can step there game up and get rid of all the trash Hollywood writers. Honestly after watching his promo makes me not want to even watch next week if he's not there. Thanks alot Rock. smh. You just had to come in and do that didn't you?


This might turn out to be a blessing in disguise for the WWE. They've been fat and happy since the WCW merger.


----------



## Nexus One

It's what alot of people figured. The Rock is gonna be what he is but booking and writing is still gonna start off with Cena's theme music and him bragging about going to WM in the main event again with his lame sarcastic humor geared towards 6th graders and teenage girls in general.


----------



## morris3333

my Prediction for superstar this week.

Santino Marella and Tamina vs Zack Ryder and Melina.

my Prediction for raw tonight.

The Undertaker return.

The Miz and John Cena in a contact sign.

Randy Orton vs Michael McGillicutty.

Eve and Gail Kim and Natalya vs Maryse and Nikki Bella and Brie Bella in a 6 diva tag team match.

Mark Henry vs Sheamus.


----------

